# If Gamecocks beat Jawja...



## paddlin samurai (Jul 21, 2011)

How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think Richt will ever be on the hot seat. I do believe Richt will leave on his own accord if things go south quickly. 

Are all the Cocks healthy ?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 21, 2011)

Liily- Open the drapes in your mama's basement and look outside.  There is a whole world out there you are missing.  Mark Richt IS most defintely on the hot seat, make no mistake about it.  Although I seriously doubt he will be fired anytime during the season, if the bulldawg nation wants him gone at the end of it...he will be gone.  Most of us like Mark Richt, but our patience is wearing thin.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 21, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.



Not again...Are we going here already?


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 21, 2011)

FootLongDawg said:


> Liily- Open the drapes in your mama's basement and look outside.  There is a whole world out there you are missing.  Mark Richt IS most defintely on the hot seat, make no mistake about it.  Although I seriously doubt he will be fired anytime during the season, if the bulldawg nation wants him gone at the end of it...he will be gone.  Most of us like Mark Richt, but our patience is wearing thin.



I agree!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of people on 680 were talking about a split in the USC and MSU games.  So if USC beats UGA then I don't think there is fire talk (except for SHD).  Most people think that even losing that game UGA could be a possible 9 or 10 win team.


UGA needs to worry about BSU first, just like we need to worry about ECU.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 21, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> and support Bobo as OC.



Show me a fan that supports Bobo as OC and I'll show you a fool.



paddlin samurai said:


> If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.



Of course you will...y'all just won the East for the first time ever last year.  And even if you hadn't you would still never fire Spurrier in the middle of the season.  He's the best thing that's ever happened to SC football, which we all know ain't really saying much.  This is an asinine statement.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 21, 2011)

no way he gets fired during the season, IMO.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 21, 2011)

not a chance!


----------



## slabhunter (Jul 21, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.



What the many fail to understand is what the DawgNation expects in 2011 as it pertains to CMR and the product on the field. That would be a team that plays like Bulldogs are supposed to. Should they do that and still lose the first two it will only mean that more were right about the team needing a few games of seasoning before expecting too much.  

So no, losing to the Gamecocks won't doom him unless our team just gives up and quits playing.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.



We are talking about UGA and Richt . He is not going to get fired during the season . He will probly be around for a few more years.


----------



## gin house (Jul 23, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.




  Ive been a gamecocks fan my whole life and i will say ive never heard of one of our coaches gettin on the hot seat for losing to UGA, thats been a pretty common thing for a long time.  If spurrier wasnt here we would have been in a dead heat with vanderbilt last season for back of the pack.  Usc fans will support Spurrier, hes brought sucess that has never been here.  Not trying to vent on ya but its kind of odd when i hear gamecocks fans that act like we've always been a thorn in the side of the top sec teams.  JMHO


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> A lot of people on 680 were talking about a split in the USC and MSU games.  So if USC beats UGA then I don't think there is fire talk (except for SHD).  Most people think that even losing that game UGA could be a possible 9 or 10 win team.
> 
> 
> UGA needs to worry about BSU first, just like we need to worry about ECU.



Exactly!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 24, 2011)

gin house said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ive been a gamecocks fan my whole life and i will say ive never heard of one of our coaches gettin on the hot seat for losing to UGA, thats been a pretty common thing for a long time.  If spurrier wasnt here we would have been in a dead heat with vanderbilt last season for back of the pack.  Usc fans will support Spurrier, hes brought sucess that has never been here.  Not trying to vent on ya but its kind of odd when i hear gamecocks fans that act like we've always been a thorn in the side of the top sec teams.  JMHO



Gin you hit the nail on the head for me,too.


----------



## gin house (Jul 24, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> Gin you hit the nail on the head for me,too.



  Hey man, I like to poke at yall dawg fans but ive been a USC fan in the bad years too.  Its kind of funny to listen to people( i frequent a USC recruiting site) and ask if a certain four or five star recruit is a take or not?   That baffles me to no end.  Weve never been in that position, we've never been picked to beat UGa, Uf and UT.  Were in new waters,  I knew we would be and not to rant but we're getting better and better.  IMO, We will be a factor in the east from here on out for a while, recruiting is the big factor and theyve started the trend.  But its ridiculous to hear people talk like usc  has ever been a threat to the sec or anyone in general, sure the morrison time was great but over a hundred years of football thats not good.  Im a realist, i like to poke at people but IMO USC is turning the corner with SOS and i think in the next few years the SEC will have a formidable opponent in the east along with UGA, UF and UT.  But i know theres the ones who dwell in the past say otherwise.  Tell that to Florida, they were identical to USC before spurrier, look at em now.(not saying we go that far but ....)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2011)

Good posts gin but you are going to be very disappointed if you hang your hopes on recruiting.  

I say that for a few reasons.  First, you will not recruit your way into a championship.  It will not happen.  There are people here that love to say that it is all about the palyers.  That's bull balogna.  We are a prime example of this.  

UGA has always recruited well.  maybe not as well as these last ten years but we have always recruited well.  My wife was in Athens last week and picked up a media guide for me.  I was looking through it and it has the starters fro every UGA team going back years and years.  I had forgotten how much talent was on some of those Goff and Donnan teams.  It was unreal.  

Mark Richt has recruited very, very well at UGA, better than anyone in the history of the program in fact.  And we have just been good under him.  Not great.

I will grudgingly admit that I was wrong about Spurrier being washed up.  He can still coach.  I absolutely despise the man but he is a good coach.  But he is an old man too.  And he is not going to be around a ton more years.  So the key for SC is to make sure you get the right guy when Spurrier goes.  It is all about coaching.  Take it from a man who knows.  My coach has recruited his tail off and he has two SECCs to show for it.  Meanwhile, Florida has won two NCs, LSU has two, Alabama has one and Auburn has one.

I'm not bashing Richt.  It is just the truth.  He's got the players or has had them during his time at UGA.  He just has not done enough with them.  I know you hate for me to say that the '07 team should not have lost SC but I'm sorry, that is just the truth.  Look at who was on those two teams and tell me that SC had the better players.  You can't do it.  But par for tthe course with Richt, his team wasn't ready to play that day.  It is all about caoching.  Recruiting is fun to talk about and you do need talented players but Having a good coach is more important.  If you have a good coach, he will win and then getting top flight talent will take care of itsself.

Also, don't assume that things are just going to get better and better.  That's what we all thought at the end of the 2007 season.  Look what has happened since then.  Take it from a guy who has had his hopes dashed.  It can go wrong in a hurry.

Tennessee is down right now.  But they will not stay down.  SC is benefitting from Tennessee's misfortune.  That is a fact.

SC may go on and have some very good seasons.  No way to know.  But the number one thing you guys need to do is to get a good coach when Spurrier leaves.  Because in the end, good coaching is what will get you where you want to go.   UGA is proof that recruiting is not the road to a NC.


----------



## gin house (Jul 24, 2011)

SGD,  I agree with most all of what you say.  Its the number one thing that USC has to do when spurrier decides to leave is not to make a mistake with the coach that takes over, if we do all is lost.  I know you dont agree about  the talent level making the difference but i really do.  Coach spurrier has said all along that if he has equal talent he can outcoach any coach, now i dont know about all the later of that but i agree you have to have elite talent to win games.  Talent wins games granted they are coachable.  What i like about our staff is the evaluation, i know the stars ratings are good but you have to evaluate and recruit per your needs.  Im not knocking UGA whatsoever, i will say they get tons of highly rated recruits every year but ive seen little from them, do they recruit for their needs or hop on the highest rated player?  The 07 team,  Im not sure but i imagine UGA was eat up in talent but USC had quite a few on that team that are in the pros right now, i know of at least one first rounder, we werent short on talent with that team but i know stafford and moreno were playing also,  thats why they play the game but uga may have had more talent.  But dont discount the talent on USC's roster that year, one of the best wr in the NFL today, sidney rice was on that team,  Jasper Brinkley, Johnathan Joseph(first round) captain munnerlyn, eric norwood, emmanuel cook cory boyd, ryan succop and a few more im sure that i cant think of that are in the Nfl now were on that team.  Most all these listed are starters in the pros right now.  Uga lost to a good group of guys, i will say that.  I do agree, we have to have a good coach come in after spurrier, i think the talent will keep coming as long as wins do.  Things are looking better, heck,  cant get worse really, i remember a season with no wins and the next season one win.  I truly think we've turned the corner but time will tell.  Spurrier had to take a hit at his win record for us but hes changing the landscape. lol


----------



## Crimson (Jul 24, 2011)

Richt doesn't get fired during the season.   He can start 0-2 and still run the table.  If he beats, UT, UF, Tech he keeps his job.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 24, 2011)

No if to it, SC beats Ga., But Ga. will keep  CMR


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 24, 2011)

00Beau said:


> No if to it, SC beats Ga., But Ga. will keep  CMR



No way for you to know that.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 24, 2011)

spurrier won't be around forever, what we do now as far as winning consistent while he is here is critical.  Winning program gets a lot better pick of replacement coaches, if we don't establish winning with spurriers remaining time, then we will be back in the ditch (ala brad scott).

Spurrier is 66, I see max 4 more years if that....


----------



## gin house (Jul 24, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> spurrier won't be around forever, what we do now as far as winning consistent while he is here is critical.  Winning program gets a lot better pick of replacement coaches, if we don't establish winning with spurriers remaining time, then we will be back in the ditch (ala brad scott).
> 
> Spurrier is 66, I see max 4 more years if that....



  Hey, Look at Joe Paterno  If spurrier wins good the next few years and i think we can, youre right, USC will look like a much better job than in the past.   I like our chances but we will see.    I dont think Richt is gone this year even with another bad year.  I think they will give him another year after he got the "dream team" this year to see what he does with them.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 24, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.



I think the SC game will be rather indicative of how this season's gonna go.  For me, I've already jumped off the Richt wagon and think he should have been axed last year.  The difference is that Richt just gave us a terrible 2010 season after 2 years of mediocrity.  Spurrier coached the cocks to the SEC championship and lost to the national champs last season.  To put it in terms you can easily grasp: we have our Lou Holtz in Athens right now.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 24, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Richt doesn't get fired during the season.   He can start 0-2 and still run the table.  If he beats, UT, UF, Tech he keeps his job.



The part I have underlined, sir, is an impossibility.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 25, 2011)

For the life of me I can not make any sense of the perception of Richt when it comes to other teams' fans.

When the "hot seat" talk was extremely premature a lot of them were positive that his days were numbered even though a lot of UGA fans thought that was ridiculous.

Now most UGA fans are out of patience with him and want him gone if we do not have a good season.  Yet the same "hot seat" folks are now saying that Richt will be in Athens for a few more years no matter what he does this year.

Just goes to show you that people just like to hear themselves talk and none of it means anything.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 25, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> A lot of people on 680 were talking about a split in the USC and MSU games.  So if USC beats UGA then I don't think there is fire talk (except for SHD).  Most people think that even losing that game UGA could be a possible 9 or 10 win team.
> 
> 
> UGA needs to worry about BSU first, just like we need to worry about ECU.



First things first.



gin house said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ive been a gamecocks fan my whole life and i will say ive never heard of one of our coaches gettin on the hot seat for losing to UGA, thats been a pretty common thing for a long time.  If spurrier wasnt here we would have been in a dead heat with vanderbilt last season for back of the pack.  Usc fans will support Spurrier, hes brought sucess that has never been here.  Not trying to vent on ya but its kind of odd when i hear gamecocks fans that act like we've always been a thorn in the side of the top sec teams.  JMHO



Spurrier will be the best HC SC has ever had in the end.



Crimson said:


> Richt doesn't get fired during the season.   He can start 0-2 and still run the table.  If he beats, UT, UF, Tech he keeps his job.




We really need to at least split the first two games. Losing to SC would sting, but losing to BSU would be feel more like an axe...CMR's focus ( and the teams) right now is beating the Broncos....that starts the fire.  Lose that one and we don'teven show against SC. Beat BSU and THEN worry about SC.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 25, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> First things first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally think yall will go 10-2.  I also think you split the Boise State and SC game.  

Not arguing, because I agree with you, but my point was that Richt can go 0-2 and still run the table, but you are probably right, the team may lay down if they go 0-2.

Point being if UGA wins 9 games and beats Florida, UT, Tech and doesn't get blown out, he keeps his job.  Whoever brought up the "Dream Team" thing is correct, that buys him another year, maybe.

Isn't he 2-9 against Florida?  That is what blows my mind, but hey I'm a Bammer, we don't make no sense.

Good luck this year.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a UGA fan. We had season tickets for years, but gave them up because of other interest. That said, I believe Richt has to perform this year or his label of "he does the right thing and religious beliefs" will be overcome by the Dawg nation of wanting results.  I have no problem with Richt's religious beliefs because I am on his same side with his actions. But I believe the Dawg nation is not shown a huge increase in coaching this season, Richts days are limited. If you look back, UGA has had a top 10 recruiting class for as long as Richt has been there.  It is time for results. I hope the "dream Team" can perform to expectations.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

I notice that the only people that think the dream team buys him another year are rival fans.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Are all the Cocks healthy ?



I knew sooner or later your true colors would come out...


----------



## gin house (Jul 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I notice that the only people that think the dream team buys him another year are rival fans.



   Richt bought himself a couple more years with his "dream team" talk and getting the recruits.  Not trying to offend anyone but that class was like #5 or #6 in the country,  if thats the "dream team" what is the higher ranked classes from the other teams?  I think he knew a good class with that talk of a dream team would insure him a couple more years reguardless of outcome.   I guess it would be hard to get rid of one of the best SEC coaches as far as stats go, if he got his "dream team" im sure they would see what he can do with them.  What do you think buys him another year after a season like that at UGA?  He may turn it around.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> Richt bought himself a couple more years with his "dream team" talk and getting the recruits.  Not trying to offend anyone but that class was like #5 or #6 in the country,  if thats the "dream team" what is the higher ranked classes from the other teams?  I think he knew a good class with that talk of a dream team would insure him a couple more years reguardless of outcome.   I guess it would be hard to get rid of one of the best SEC coaches as far as stats go, if he got his "dream team" im sure they would see what he can do with them.  What do you think buys him another year after a season like that at UGA?  He may turn it around.



I don't agree with your reasoning at all. I like Richt but I believe he will be fired if he has a poor start to the season (like last year), loses 4+ games, or loses to GT. 
McGarity may seem like a nice guy but I don't think he'll hesitate to pull the trigger if need be. He comes from Florida and is used to winning and getting results. He won't be afraid to make a change in order to make Georgia successful.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> Richt bought himself a couple more years with his "dream team" talk and getting the recruits.  Not trying to offend anyone but that class was like #5 or #6 in the country,  if thats the "dream team" what is the higher ranked classes from the other teams?  I think he knew a good class with that talk of a dream team would insure him a couple more years reguardless of outcome.   I guess it would be hard to get rid of one of the best SEC coaches as far as stats go, if he got his "dream team" im sure they would see what he can do with them.  What do you think buys him another year after a season like that at UGA?  He may turn it around.



This is so weird.  UGA fans absolutely do not feel this way.  You have guys like SHD who can not get rid of Richt fast enough and then you have the rest who want to see him succeed but want him to go if this season is not a lot better than last season.

This stuff about the dream team buying him a couple more years is bizzare.  What makes you think that?  It is based in nothing but either your opinion or what you've heard other people say.  Because UGA fans do not feel that way and from what little Greg McGarity, his boss, has intimated, he does not feel that way.

This recruiting class was some much needed good news after a very disappointing season.  We were happy about it.  But it's not like we forgot about everything that came before it.  YOU GUYS are placing far more importance on that and what it means than we are.

There has been a lot more talk about Richt's future and status with the program over the last few years by fans of other teams than UGA fans.  Most UGA fans thought it was silly and premature prior to some time mid way through last season.  

Rival fans have talked far more about the dream team by name than we have.  We were happy to get those guys and even more this year because none of us excpected to haul in a class that good after such a crappy season.  That was the main reason we got excited to any unusual degree if we did.

Rival fans have made much more of it than we have.  And the notion that we have crowed and pounded our chests about it is far more legend manufactured by rival fans than than it is anything based in actual reality.

It seems to really get under some people's skin.  Nitram in particular seems especially offended by it.  

Richt, for all his mistakes, cheezy motivational tactics, and coaching blunders, did not coin the phrase "dream team."  Niether did any of us fans.  

It was started by Ray Drew and Jay Rome.  It was their idea as a way to get some of the other guys on board, to sell it as an opportunity to bring some great in state talent together and try and bring success back to UGA.  

What bought Mark Richt one more year at UGA was the fact that he has had more success there than any other coach that we have had since Dooly retired.  That and the fact that he fired and reassigned several staff members who weren't getting it done and his new boss was willing to give him a little more time with the revamped staff to see if we improved.  Also, he has a new boss and had a clean slate insofar as McGarity was not going to come in and fire him on the spot.  Plus, you might have heard that last year was his first losing season as our coach.  I think all those factors had more to do with it than a recruiting class.

Can't wait until football season.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is so weird.  UGA fans absolutely do not feel this way.  You have guys like SHD who can not get rid of Richt fast enough and then you have the rest who want to see him succeed but want him to go if this season is not a lot better than last season.
> 
> This stuff about the dream team buying him a couple more years is bizzare.  What makes you think that?  It is based in nothing but either your opinion or what you've heard other people say.  Because UGA fans do not feel that way and from what little Greg McGarity, his boss, has intimated, he does not feel that way.
> 
> ...



Great post Brad. As you said the aww of the recruiting class was on the heels of the season we just had. Drew and Rome deserve alot of credit, and Lemay for that matter for being UGA's biggest recruiters last year. The three of them helped big time. Drew loves CMR, and if at anytime his values helped in recruiting is with him. I'll be honest though getting Rome from that part of the state was awsome!!!!!! We have been in low in Valdosta for a while!


----------



## gin house (Jul 26, 2011)

You make some very good points.  I heard a lot out of uga fans and seems like Richt talked about it a good bit last year.  Nothin wrong with it, i just seemed to think it was something to put a little doubt in the higher up in canning him too quick.  I know this may not be taken well by most if not all uga fans but Richt is a heck of a coach, his track record proves that.   Why is the SEC east allowed to have a down year but Richt doesnt get one?  Hes not gonna win them all and bad times come to all coaches.  He will win again be it at UGA or not, hes a great coach.   I really believe the dream team bit will buy him another year after this one if this is an average season, just a hunch.   SGD,  Have you ever heard of T.J. Gurley?  Hes from cairo, Ga.  He comitted last night, I heard of a guy that covers UGA football say he was one of two of the most underated kids in Georgia?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Great post Brad. As you said the aww of the recruiting class was on the heels of the season we just had. Drew and Rome deserve alot of credit, and Lemay for that matter for being UGA's biggest recruiters last year. The three of them helped big time. Drew loves CMR, and if at anytime his values helped in recruiting is with him. I'll be honest though getting Rome from that part of the state was awsome!!!!!! We have been in low in Valdosta for a while!



Well being a South Ga boy I definitely want us to get back to recruiting well down here.  There is a world of talent down here and we do well but not quite like we used to do.

Gilliard was the last Valdosta boy we got and I still have hopes that he will do good things.  He's been a good special teams guy but I want to see him make an impact at lb.

But we are gonna have a hard time getting the Lowndes kids as long as they have the coach that they have.  He is an FSU lover and does not like UGA.  He tries to get his guys to go to FSU.

We were a cat's whisker from getting Greg Reed and he stepped in and fixed that.  Also, Reed's dad was in prison and he gets a visit from Bowden and Jimbo about two days before Greg committed.  Nice huh?

But I digress.  Reverand Ray was a great recruiter for us and he seems to be a natural leader.  He and Rome had a good idea.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> You make some very good points.  I heard a lot out of uga fans and seems like Richt talked about it a good bit last year.  Nothin wrong with it, i just seemed to think it was something to put a little doubt in the higher up in canning him too quick.  I know this may not be taken well by most if not all uga fans but Richt is a heck of a coach, his track record proves that.   Why is the SEC east allowed to have a down year but Richt doesnt get one?  Hes not gonna win them all and bad times come to all coaches.  He will win again be it at UGA or not, hes a great coach.   I really believe the dream team bit will buy him another year after this one if this is an average season, just a hunch.   SGD,  Have you ever heard of T.J. Gurley?  Hes from cairo, Ga.  He comitted last night, I heard of a guy that covers UGA football say he was one of two of the most underated kids in Georgia?



The dream team will not save his job if we suck this year.

I have heard a little bit about Gurley.  I heard that he was good but just now really starting to come into his own.  That's about all I know about him though.


----------



## gin house (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't agree with your reasoning at all. I like Richt but I believe he will be fired if he has a poor start to the season (like last year), loses 4+ games, or loses to GT.
> McGarity may seem like a nice guy but I don't think he'll hesitate to pull the trigger if need be. He comes from Florida and is used to winning and getting results. He won't be afraid to make a change in order to make Georgia successful.



  We all have our own opinions  All coaches will have bad years.  Who in your opinon based on track records would come in and replace Richt to make Georgia successfull?   I cant think of one available that would near equal his records?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

Well if you look at it in a vacum and as if it was based on last year alone, I agree that it seems like an overreaction.  But there is more to it.

Richt's teams have a history of not showing up and losing games that they should not lose.  It has happened every year.  That is nothing more than a failure to prepare your team or failure to have them mentally ready.

Discipline has long been an issue.  While I think the "thUGA" stuff is overblown and silly, it is true that Richt has been too patient with problem children.  He admitted that while speaking at a Bulldog Club meeting last night.  It doesn't take many guys like Ealy, Dexter Moody, Montez Robinson, to create problems in the locker room.  When guys like that are treated with too much sugar and not enough salt, they run amok and it affects the team.

Also, on field discipline was horrible for a long time.  One play in particular stands out in my memory.  We are plying Florida in 2008.  Urban Meyer had run his mouth and talked in the third person about them paying us back for 2007.  Well on their first drive, St. Tebow gets picked off by Prince Miller on about their 35, Prince makes a short return and our side of the stadium goes absolutely crazy.  But after the throw Jarius Wynn decides to go running up to Tebow and hit him in the head.  INT negated, Florida advances with the ball and they go from having the wind kicked out of them to being jacked up and mad about what just happened.  They score and start kicking our butts.  

Things like that can completely turn the tide of a football game.  If Wynn doesn't act like an undisciplined moron and we go down and score.  Who knows?  Could have been a totally different season with a win that day.

Also, we gave Alabama their first touchdown in 2008.  We had them stopped cold twice on that first drive and twice on third down we did something stupid, got flagged, and you know the rest.  

That is nothing but a lack of discipline.  Richt is the head coach, he gets the blame for letting that happen for so long.

Also, we like what we are hearing about Tereshinski and Thomas Brown's strenght program.  But Richt let it get stagnant under Van Halanger and for years, we were weaker and in worse condition than the top teams and if you have comparable talent, strength and conditioning makes a huge difference.

Also, everybody knew Willie Martinez was a terrible DC.  But Richt did not fire him until he was forced to.

Richt finds himself where he is now due to all those things.  Not just last season.  We did not go from being one of the best football teams in the country in 2007 to not being able to beat Central Florida over night.  It happened slowly.  The program became stagnant and was allowed to go into decline.

All of those things are the reason he is where is now.  Hopefully he has made the moves to correct it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 26, 2011)

Spurrier only has 1 title at Fla.  I think saban could replace Richt and win. Or maybe even Meyer.  

South Carolina is turning the corner, but like it's been said before, they're still Carolina. You like stats, Gin, look at the records over the last 10 yrs, where has SC been. yea I know they are split or whatever but last yr was the 1st trip to the sec championship game and they lost. UGA has 2 in the last 10 yrs. and you can say what you want, but if UGa, UF and Ut weren't down last yr, the chicks would have been right next to Kensucky.  If not, then in the next 3 yr, USCe should win an sec title. Can they?  NO


----------



## gin house (Jul 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Spurrier only has 1 title at Fla.  I think saban could replace Richt and win. Or maybe even Meyer.
> 
> South Carolina is turning the corner, but like it's been said before, they're still Carolina. You like stats, Gin, look at the records over the last 10 yrs, where has SC been. yea I know they are split or whatever but last yr was the 1st trip to the sec championship game and they lost. UGA has 2 in the last 10 yrs. and you can say what you want, but if UGa, UF and Ut weren't down last yr, the chicks would have been right next to Kensucky.  If not, then in the next 3 yr, USCe should win an sec title. Can they?  NO



  Isnt this thread about UGA and Richt?  You gonna have to argue your opinion with somebody else, i dont buy it.  Spurrier only won one title at Florida?????  What kind of title are you talking about?  One national title? Or the six SEC CHAMP titles???  IF.....thats a big word,  IF we hadnt lost to auburn in the sec title game we would have an SEC title.....see how IF works?  You cant see the forest for the trees.  Finally there is a championship caliber coach at USC and we have for the last few years been getting championship caliber talent, that really has been spotty at usc but its every position now.  You know whats funny?  Listening to people talk crap about what youve done the last ten or forty years.....look at the baseball team, never a NC then back to back....Its all about coaching and talent, baseball or football.  When was the last time that USC recruits had offers from Bama, auburn, lsu, uga, tenn, Uf and picked us instead????  Most every one we got this year had one or more of  those offers, thats talent.  I dont expect you to see anything just as i dont expect to hear your garbage talk about USC after Sept 10th but thats neither here nor there.  We have the best rb/wr combo in the nation.....thats a fact.  We also have most likely the best D line in the SEC this year, last years wasnt a slouch, it was too wasnt it?  Lets keep this about UGA and Richt.  Oh,  spurrier got 6 sec titles in nine years, Uga got 12 in 70 yrs....thats stats   Funny thing is he done it at a school that had never had one, he didnt have the luxury of dropping into a job at a school loaded and ready to go like Myer,  Saban is a good coach, he did win his at a good school but when you make one from scratch that shows what youve got.


----------



## gin house (Jul 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Spurrier only has 1 title at Fla.  I think saban could replace Richt and win. Or maybe even Meyer.
> 
> South Carolina is turning the corner, but like it's been said before, they're still Carolina. You like stats, Gin, look at the records over the last 10 yrs, where has SC been. yea I know they are split or whatever but last yr was the 1st trip to the sec championship game and they lost. UGA has 2 in the last 10 yrs. and you can say what you want, but if UGa, UF and Ut weren't down last yr, the chicks would have been right next to Kensucky.  If not, then in the next 3 yr, USCe should win an sec title. Can they?  NO



  Ya think so?    Thats going out on a limb isnt it?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 29, 2011)

gin, I truly respect your homerism and I like a guy that roots for his team even thru the bad yrs. I applaud you for that, but really, until last yr thSouth Carolina Gamecocks weren't thought of as a threat to challenge for the sec east. I know you hate to bring up the past but you are the one that loves throwing out the measly little stats from the last several yrs.  when USCe wins a sec title, I'll shut up and only then, even if uga lose to the cocks I'll keep talking trash, that what fans do. But I'm also not dumb enough to say that uga will contend for a tilte this yr. In the sec  any team can beat any team anytime. But history proves itself, ginny, UGA has and will continue to be a better football team that USCe, even with Spurrier.


----------



## gin house (Jul 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> gin, I truly respect your homerism and I like a guy that roots for his team even thru the bad yrs. I applaud you for that, but really, until last yr thSouth Carolina Gamecocks weren't thought of as a threat to challenge for the sec east. I know you hate to bring up the past but you are the one that loves throwing out the measly little stats from the last several yrs.  when USCe wins a sec title, I'll shut up and only then, even if uga lose to the cocks I'll keep talking trash, that what fans do. But I'm also not dumb enough to say that uga will contend for a tilte this yr. In the sec  any team can beat any team anytime. But history proves itself, ginny, UGA has and will continue to be a better football team that USCe, even with Spurrier.




  History is just that....history.  We can argue all day but neither of us will change our opinions.  You know,  there was a time not too long ago when a lot of the top teams in college football werent thought of as a contender, during that time there were teams like Penn st, notre dame and more that were top shelf.........strange how history changes itself.  Most of our recruits are good, alot of them were passed over by the big schools,  dont look now but south carolina is in the top ten so far this year in recruiting(ahead of UGa, bama, clemson, tenn and many more)  Most all our recruits had offers from the best.  Wonder what Spurrier can do with a whole team and depth of that caliber   We'll just have to see what happens in the next few years.  Not to be a homer but i can see a SEC title in the next 5 years.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL, spurrier won't be coaching in 5 yrs.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 31, 2011)

following your logic russia is still a super power...

the only constant is change, keep living in your former glory while the winds of change whistle past....


----------



## gin house (Jul 31, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> following your logic russia is still a super power...
> 
> the only constant is change, keep living in your former glory while the winds of change whistle past....



   Agree 110%.   They said that about Paterno for the last twenty years  Irish....Aint it great!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 31, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> gin, I truly respect your homerism and I like a guy that roots for his team even thru the bad yrs. I applaud you for that, but really, until last yr thSouth Carolina Gamecocks weren't thought of as a threat to challenge for the sec east. I know you hate to bring up the past but you are the one that loves throwing out the measly little stats from the last several yrs.  when USCe wins a sec title, I'll shut up and only then, even if uga lose to the cocks I'll keep talking trash, that what fans do. But I'm also not dumb enough to say that uga will contend for a tilte this yr. In the sec  any team can beat any team anytime. But history proves itself, ginny, UGA has and will continue to be a better football team that USCe, even with Spurrier.




Being better doesnt mean more wins then, we pounded the big bad dawg last year but yall still had the better team?  Better recruits, better coach, better facilities, better fans, etc.   So what happened?   Gin and Irish mark this down, he will shut up when we win the SEC east- maybe he can join Corso crawling across Willie Brice...


----------



## ACguy (Jul 31, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> For the life of me I can not make any sense of the perception of Richt when it comes to other teams' fans.
> 
> When the "hot seat" talk was extremely premature a lot of them were positive that his days were numbered even though a lot of UGA fans thought that was ridiculous.
> 
> ...



I think the non UGA fans think Richt will be around for a few more years because UGA fans have put up with him this long. UGA has top 10 talent and the HC went 607 last year and still has his job , that says it all. Anyone that has seen the  schedule knows it an  easy SEC schedule .  I would think he is most likely to get fired after the 2013 season, the schedule is going to be tough. This years schedule is so easy that it's hard to believe he can't go 8-4 and keep his job.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 31, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Being better doesnt mean more wins then, we pounded the big bad dawg last year but yall still had the better team?  Better recruits, better coach, better facilities, better fans, etc.   So what happened?   Gin and Irish mark this down, he will shut up when we win the SEC east- maybe he can join Corso crawling across Willie Brice...



Hey paddy cakes, I ain't going to shut up if ya'll go undefeated.   What I want to know, is where you going to be when your teams goes back to it's mediocrity?  Probbly become a Clemson fan no doubt.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 31, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey paddy cakes, I ain't going to shut up if ya'll go undefeated.   What I want to know, is where you going to be when your teams goes back to it's mediocrity?  Probbly become a Clemson fan no doubt.



And you call garcia a dufus?  

This was your post about 3 replies back....
"when USCe wins a sec title, I'll shut up and only then, even if uga lose to the cocks I'll keep talking trash,"


You can't even make up your mind within a single response...are you a woman?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I think the non UGA fans think Richt will be around for a few more years because UGA fans have put up with him this long. UGA has top 10 talent and the HC went 607 last year and still has his job , that says it all. Anyone that has seen the  schedule knows it an  easy SEC schedule .  I would think he is most likely to get fired after the 2013 season, the schedule is going to be tough. This years schedule is so easy that it's hard to believe he can't go 8-4 and keep his job.



So UGA fans retained Mark Richt after last season?


----------



## riprap (Jul 31, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> So UGA fans retained Mark Richt after last season?



You didn't hear? These posts on the GON forum have a lot of pull with SEC administrators.

Richt, Saban, Spurrier,.........all check in on the forum to check in on job performance issues.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 31, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey paddy cakes, I ain't going to shut up if ya'll go undefeated.   What I want to know, is where you going to be when your teams goes back to it's mediocrity?  Probbly become a Clemson fan no doubt.



Typical UGA fan where reason and common sense are foreign concepts.  Why the obsession with USC?  We have been a bad program for years and years and years.  We are now a true contender and another team to deal with in an incredibly tough conference.  Get used to it.  1980 is a long time ago.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 31, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> And you call garcia a dufus?
> 
> This was your post about 3 replies back....
> "when USCe wins a sec title, I'll shut up and only then, even if uga lose to the cocks I'll keep talking trash,"
> ...



Irish, don't engage in a battle of wits with the unarmed.  It will just make you frustrated in the end.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jul 31, 2011)

If UGA beats BSU, then I don't like our chnaces against the Dawgs this year as they will come into the game with the big Mo on their side.  If UGA loses to BSU, I think the Cocks have a hiuge game against them and the "hot seat" talk regarding Richt goes into high gear.  If he goes 0-2 to start the season, then he is a dead man walking unless he sumehow wins the East.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Typical UGA fan where reason and common sense are foreign concepts.  Why the obsession with USC?  We have been a bad program for years and years and years.  We are now a true contender and another team to deal with in an incredibly tough conference.  Get used to it.  1980 is a long time ago.



There are certainly some morons in our fanbase as is the case with every fanbase.  But SC fans have no place to talk when it comes to delusion and lack of common sense.

According to a bunch of the SC fanbase, all those years of being a sucky program are a fluke.  It was always "wait until next year."  There are UGA fans that are the same way but lets not get pious about it.

As for SC being a "true contender" you are basing that off of one decent season.  The fact that you guys are so drunk on one decent year just makes you look like Johnny come latelies and doesn't do much for yall's credibility when you insist on being taken seriously.

You guys are going to have to string a few wins against us together before you can tell anybody to get used to it and be taken seriously.

UGA is down.  No doubt about it.  And we never did quite turn the corner even in Richt's best years.  We were always just good.  Never great.  And SC hasn't even had that much success.  I'm honestly not trying to be a jerk but you guys are Kentucky as far as most of the rest of us are concerned.  One good season doesn't make you a "true contender."

And SC fans a re way more obsessed with UGA than UGA is with SC.  That is an absolute fact.  Why would we be obsessed with somenone that we have beaten so often?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 31, 2011)

riprap said:


> You didn't hear? These posts on the GON forum have a lot of pull with SEC administrators.
> 
> Richt, Saban, Spurrier,.........all check in on the forum to check in on job performance issues.



Thinking isn't this guy's strong suit.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 31, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> There are certainly some morons in our fanbase as is the case with every fanbase.  But SC fans have no place to talk when it comes to delusion and lack of common sense.
> 
> According to a bunch of the SC fanbase, all those years of being a sucky program are a fluke.  It was always "wait until next year."  There are UGA fans that are the same way but lets not get pious about it.
> 
> ...



Great post....


----------



## gin house (Jul 31, 2011)

Boys just let the season get here and it will shake itself out.  I have a good feeling USC will have an even better year but thats just my opinion.  Usc since spurrier has been here has built a foundation now its building. Uga fans dont see it but its happening.  Spurrier has also went into a lot of games with tough losses by a point or two, the record doesnt tell the whole story.  South Carolins fans could care less about UGA, Im more obsessed with beating Bama and UF but a win over a mediocre UGa team was fun. lol.   In all reality i feel better playing Uga and other big programs, we usually show up and play well but sleep on some smaller programs and get beat, that too should be taken care of but we'll have to see.  I myself cant wait for the next few years of USC football.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2011)

gin house said:


> Boys just let the season get here and it will shake itself out.  I have a good feeling USC will have an even better year but thats just my opinion.  Usc since spurrier has been here has built a foundation now its building. Uga fans dont see it but its happening.  Spurrier has also went into a lot of games with tough losses by a point or two, the record doesnt tell the whole story.  South Carolins fans could care less about UGA, Im more obsessed with beating Bama and UF but a win over a mediocre UGa team was fun. lol.   In all reality i feel better playing Uga and other big programs, we usually show up and play well but sleep on some smaller programs and get beat, that too should be taken care of but we'll have to see.  I myself cant wait for the next few years of USC football.


I have that same opinoin about UGA. So that means that SC has to still worry about UGA this year to win the east. Your right it will be hashed out between the hedges in a few weeks! We shall see.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 31, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> As for SC being a "true contender" you are basing that off of one decent season.  The fact that you guys are so drunk on one decent year just makes you look like Johnny come latelies and doesn't do much for yall's credibility when you insist on being taken seriously.
> 
> You guys are going to have to string a few wins against us together before you can tell anybody to get used to it and be taken seriously.
> 
> ...you guys are Kentucky as far as most of the rest of us are concerned.  One good season doesn't make you a "true contender."



These are excellent points that Ginny & company don't want to admit. It's all pretty laughable to me that they lost 5 games last year and are crowing so loud like they actually did something.

For the record: USCe winnning a very down East division last year with a 8-5 record ain't all that. 

Going to be a big dose of humble pie served if South Carolina doesn't beat Georgia here in a month or so.


----------



## gin house (Aug 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I have that same opinoin about UGA. So that means that SC has to still worry about UGA this year to win the east. Your right it will be hashed out between the hedges in a few weeks! We shall see.



  Thats what makes college football the best.... Sure, We have to worry about UGA, always do.  Really until spurrier got here i never expected to even be in the game with uga, it was nice to get a first down every now and then. lol    This is the SEC, theyre all tough.  Im waiting on my tickets, they should be here soon so I'll be there between the bushes to see it all  Good or bad


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Typical UGA fan where reason and common sense are foreign concepts.  Why the obsession with USC?  We have been a bad program for years and years and years.  We are now a true contender and another team to deal with in an incredibly tough conference.  Get used to it.  1980 is a long time ago.



I was going to comment but South Ga dawg took care of it.  
Like it was said earlier, 5 LOSSES and now ya'll are the big boys in the east.  Now whose reasoning seems foreign and lacking common sense. Yes USCe has been a good program, and usually play UGA tough, but regardless if you lose by "a point or two" or get blown out, it's still a loss. Like it was said earlier also, Kentucky had a decent season, but I bet they ain't picking themselves to win the east. They rule in Basketball, USCe has a great baseball program and a good football program.  But 5 losse is still 5 losses and makes no one a worthy contender.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh yea Grunt, I'm not absessed with USCe, to me ya'll are a good practice and warm up for real teams.  Same as Kensucky, Vandy, Miss St, Miss.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Irish, don't engage in a battle of wits with the unarmed.  It will just make you frustrated in the end.



So mr genius, you think Garcia is really the best QB in the sec?  Hmmm  be careful how you answer, don't want to sound like a dufus too.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang,    Guess not.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So mr genius, you think Garcia is really the best QB in the sec?  Hmmm  be careful how you answer, don't want to sound like a dufus too.



  You might want to research last years stats and you might change your tune a little.  Hes not great but he was at the top of the sec last year.  What do you base your opinion of who the best is?  color of jersey?  long hair/ short hair?  Just curious because stats dont do anything for you.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So mr genius, you think Garcia is really the best QB in the sec?  Hmmm  be careful how you answer, don't want to sound like a dufus too.



 google 2010  quarterback leaders.  Garcia was third in  the SEC last year, fourth was Aaron Murray and sixth was Cam Newton.......Not too bad for a dufus ha?


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> So UGA fans retained Mark Richt after last season?



So you think he should have been fired after last season ? If most of the fans wanted him fired then he would have been fired. The new head guy is not going to fire a head coach that the fans support unless he has too. How good does ne have to do to keep his job this year ? 8-4 ?


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> As for SC being a "true contender" you are basing that off of one decent season.  The fact that you guys are so drunk on one decent year just makes you look like Johnny come latelies and doesn't do much for yall's credibility when you insist on being taken seriously.
> 
> You guys are going to have to string a few wins against us together before you can tell anybody to get used to it and be taken seriously.
> 
> ...



So USCe is not a contender for the east or the SEC championship ?  Didn't you think the same thing last year ?

When is the last time USCe had as much talent as they do now ? 

It's been a long time if they have ever had this much talent. They have 4 guys(Gilmore , Jeffery, Taylor, Lattimore) projected as 1st round picks . 

I don't see any of the USCe fans saying they have had a great program for years. They are excited that they had a good year last year and beat UGA.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> google 2010  quarterback leaders.  Garcia was third in  the SEC last year, fourth was Aaron Murray and sixth was Cam Newton.......Not too bad for a dufus ha?



What do you mean by QB leaders? Are you talking about SEC games only? Newton was #1 in the SEC for the season , Murray was 4th and Garcia 5th.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So you think he should have been fired after last season ? If most of the fans wanted him fired then he would have been fired. The new head guy is not going to fire a head coach that the fans support unless he has too. How good does ne have to do to keep his job this year ? 8-4 ?



If fans decided when a coach got fired these guys wouldn't last a whole season most times.

College football fans are totally irrational right after a loss and sometimes after a season if they don't get everything they want.

All you have to do is go check some of these message boards.  The Florida people on some of these things wanted Meyer fired three or four different times.  Ditto LSU with Miles, same deal with just about any coach.

I stood in Sanford Stadium and watched a 51-33 shalacking at the hands of a pretty average Tennessee team in 2006.  People all around me were screaming for Richt to be fired.  The next season he went 11-2 so if these ADs pulled the trigger based on the wishes of fans it would be a complete Chinese fire drill with guys being replaced in the middle of a season after a loss.

Just because a bunch of fans start squawking does not mean a guy is gonna be fired.

And the statement that you made about UGA fans wanting Richt to stay and that "says it all" was incorrect.

The fanbase was pretty divided last year and the year before.

Fans do not control a coach's fate insofar as the customary fickle nonsense that comes with ridiculous expectations characteristic of all fanbases.

Wins and losses determine a coach's fate and last year was Richt's first losing season.  McGarity was not going to fire him for one losing season.

I do not know how many wins will keep his job but if beats your reptiles he's probably safe because nobody else on our schedule looks particularly tough.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> So USCe is not a contender for the east or the SEC championship ?  Didn't you think the same thing last year ?
> 
> When is the last time USCe had as much talent as they do now ?
> 
> ...



It never ceases to amaze me how you have to respond to everything that I post.  I must have deeply wounded you at some point.

I'll believe this SC hype when I see them do it two years in a row. I do not care how much talent they have.  We've all got talent.  Camp is just starting.  Who knows who is going to get hurt.  I don't want anybody to get hurt but they are about one torn knee away from having big problems.  So I'll just wait and see it play out on the field before I drink the Kool Aid but you help yourself.

Everybody is a true contender in the east.  The east is weak.  Everybody but Vandy has a shot and they might too for all we know right now.

I love how you try to portray yourself as neutral.  You love Spurrier and you want SC to beat UGA.  That's all this is about.  You take up for the fans of other teams and rhetorically ask what is wrong being excited but have been so charitable about UGA prior to any season?  I doubt it.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If fans decided when a coach got fired these guys wouldn't last a whole season most times.
> 
> College football fans are totally irrational right after a loss and sometimes after a season if they don't get everything they want.
> 
> ...



Average fans pay for the tickets that help keep these coaches around and boosters give alot of money to school and most of them do it because they are fans. Some fans do want Richt fired but most of them don't.  Do you think he should have been fired already? 

So it's ok for a coach with top 10 talent like Richt to have a losing season? You act like everyone has losing seasons. You bash USCe like they are not on a level playing field with UGA then act like it's ok for your HC to have a losing season when Spurrier has never had a losing season while at USCe.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Average fans pay for the tickets that help keep these coaches around and boosters give alot of money to school and most of them do it because they are fans. Some fans do want Richt fired but most of them don't.  Do you think he should have been fired already?
> 
> So it's ok for a coach with top 10 talent like Richt to have a losing season? You act like everyone has losing seasons. You bash USCe like they are not on a level playing field with UGA then act like it's ok for your HC to have a losing season when Spurrier has never had a losing season while at USCe.



Most UGA fans do not want Richt fired?  How do you know this?  Where did you get this from?  Because I doubt you can quantify it.  Sounds like your opinion and nothing more.

Eventually everybody does have a losing season.  Check out a UF media guide.  it probably has the team's record from every season.  You might be surprised what you learn.

Where did I say that losing seasons are ok?

And a neat fact is that SC's longest winning streak over UGA is two games.  So I guess that's why I'm not ready to believe that we are on a level playing field.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> What do you mean by QB leaders? Are you talking about SEC games only? Newton was #1 in the SEC for the season , Murray was 4th and Garcia 5th.



Interesting. according to ESPN, the only SEC qbs that ranked ahead of Murray nationally were Newton, Mallet, and McElroy.

I didn't see John Brantley's name.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2011)

Gin, do I need to go back and pull some of your previous posts where YOU said that you had given up on Garcia.  So do you think he should not be punished and do you think he the smartest.  Also I will check some stats for you and get back with you. But I bet you Mallett has better numbers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Gin, do I need to go back and pull some of your previous posts where YOU said that you had given up on Garcia.  So do you think he should not be punished and do you think he the smartest.  Also I will check some stats for you and get back with you. But I bet you Mallett has better numbers.



God bless him.  Gin is a true believer.  He's forgotten all that.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how you have to respond to everything that I post.  I must have deeply wounded you at some point.
> 
> I'll believe this SC hype when I see them do it two years in a row. I do not care how much talent they have.  We've all got talent.  Camp is just starting.  Who knows who is going to get hurt.  I don't want anybody to get hurt but they are about one torn knee away from having big problems.  So I'll just wait and see it play out on the field before I drink the Kool Aid but you help yourself.
> 
> ...




You don't cease to amaze me. If a team had more talent then it's had in a long time , if not ever , then how would they be the same old team from years past ? Is UGA a True contender? They haven't been to the SEC championship game in 5 or 6 years and did it 3 times in the last 20 years. This hole thing about them only winning last year because UGA and UF were down is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. UGA has never went to the SEC championship game with out  UF having a down year. So that would mean that UF would be the only real  true contender because they have done it with UGA and UT having good years. I have been charitable to UGA . I have never claimed they would be worse then they ended up being.

Now your saying that even Kentucky is a contender in the east.  So is USCe a contender for the east now or not ?


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Interesting. according to ESPN, the only SEC qbs that ranked ahead of Murray nationally were Newton, Mallet, and McElroy.
> 
> I didn't see John Brantley's name.



What was Murray's record 6-7 ? I wish Brantley could do that good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> You don't cease to amaze me. If a team had more talent then it's had in a long time , if not ever , then how would they be the same old team from years past ? Is UGA a True contender? They haven't been to the SEC championship game in 5 or 6 years and did it 3 times in the last 20 years. This hole thing about them only winning last year because UGA and UF were down is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. UGA has never went to the SEC championship game with out  UF having a down year. So that would mean that UF would be the only real  true contender because they have done it with UGA and UT having good years. I have been charitable to UGA . I have never claimed they would be worse then they ended up being.
> 
> Now your saying that even Kentucky is a contender in the east.  So is USCe a contender for the east now or not ?



You should read up on some of this stuff before you post it.

UGA has never won an SECC without UF being down?

Ok.  Part of that is because UGA used to beat UF every single year so it never mattered.  Also, what constitutes down?  Did UF suck in 2007?

At any rate it doesn't matter to me.  We are talking about SC.  I don't buy it.  The east is wide open but I don't buy all this hype.  I'll believe it when I see it.  You talk about how UGA has only done this and that yet the fact that SC has never done anything doesn't seem to shake your belief in them at all.  

I wonder why all that is?  I bet it has nothing to do with how much you don't like UGA.  That couldn't be it.  As for all of their talent, revert to what I said earlier about that.

Love them all you want bro.  It doesn't matter to me.

Why do you care so much that I'm not joining you?  That just means more Spurrier juice ofr you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> What was Murray's record 6-7 ? I wish Brantley could do that good.



Oh I know it.  You had to be proud of his record.  It was a lot better.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Most UGA fans do not want Richt fired?  How do you know this?  Where did you get this from?  Because I doubt you can quantify it.  Sounds like your opinion and nothing more.
> 
> Eventually everybody does have a losing season.  Check out a UF media guide.  it probably has the team's record from every season.  You might be surprised what you learn.
> 
> ...



It's funny you keep refusing to say if you think Richt should be fired or not . I have seen the fans on this site and other sites support Richt. So your saying about 50% of UGA fans want Richt fired ?  Sugarhill wants Richt fired and you guys give him a hard time. What UGA fans on this site think Richt should be fired? name them it's so close. Or is this site full of Richt fans?

Of course every team has a losing season but not very many coaches have losing seasons with top 10 talent. Saban will never have a losing season at Bama. Ron Zook didn't even have a losing season and he was horrible and only lasted 3 years at UF. 

Ok so you think Richt should be fired now ? If a losing season is not ok then he should be fired. Having a losing season with top 10 talent is pathetic . USCe doesn't have to beat UGA to win the east , you should know because all 3times UGA won the east they lost to UF and had other teams beat UF for them.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> What do you mean by QB leaders? Are you talking about SEC games only? Newton was #1 in the SEC for the season , Murray was 4th and Garcia 5th.



  Passing yards,  Mallet was first, hartline was second, garcia was third.  Garcia could have jumped on up the list if he didnt have one of the best rb's in the sec hoggin the ball 30-40 times a game  Pretty good stats for a team with a good running game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

ACguy said:


> It's funny you keep refusing to say if you think Richt should be fired or not . I have seen the fans on this site and other sites support Richt. So your saying about 50% of UGA fans want Richt fired ?  Sugarhill wants Richt fired and you guys give him a hard time. What UGA fans on this site think Richt should be fired? name them it's so close. Or is this site full of Richt fans?
> 
> Of course every team has a losing season but not very many coaches have losing seasons with top 10 talent. Saban will never have a losing season at Bama. Ron Zook didn't even have a losing season and he was horrible and only lasted 3 years at UF.
> 
> Ok so you think Richt should be fired now ? If a losing season is not ok then he should be fired. Having a losing season with top 10 talent is pathetic . USCe doesn't have to beat UGA to win the east , you should know because all 3times UGA won the east they lost to UF and had other teams beat UF for them.



I keep getting distracted by the fact that this is a SC and UGA thread and ALL you want to talk about is UGA.

I wasn't against him getting another season to see what the D does in year two with two true nose guards and a second year in the scheme plus an easy schedule.  I am confident that McGarity, or I guess our fans will fire him if we are crappy again this year.  And nobody gets on SHD because he wants Richt fired.  They get on him because he posts the same thing over and over and people get tired of hearing him whine because it will happen soon enough if Richt doesn't win this year.

No I did not say 50% of fans want Richt fired.  I didn't say most wanted him fired or that most wanted him not fired.  I realize that I can not possibly make an intelligent guess as to what that many people want.  You said that. I just laughed about it.

By the by, Spurrier had a losing season at Duke, which is certainly understandable, and was 12-20 with the Redskins in two years before resigning.  I wonder if he had top ten talent.  I guess he knew the fans in DC were going to fire him.

So are we gonna talk about SC.  Seems like all you wanna talk about are Mark Richt and UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor little fella must have had to go take a time out.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Gin, do I need to go back and pull some of your previous posts where YOU said that you had given up on Garcia.  So do you think he should not be punished and do you think he the smartest.  Also I will check some stats for you and get back with you. But I bet you Mallett has better numbers.



  It is frustrating the way he acts,  I dont care who is the qb at carolina, Im behind them 100%.  I wont take up for a kid for being stupiud but nobody really knows what he did, how can you judge him?  Its all hearsay, nobody has went into detail as to what happend.  Mallet has better numbers???????????  That came out of left field, youre comparing a nfl player to a "dufus" as you call him.  He passed for more yards than murray last season, that isnt good enough for you not to consider him not a dufus?  He is when he wants to be one of the better qbs in the sec, but on average is disapointing.  I will say murray is as good as a freshman but Murray will be a great qb real soon for a couple more years.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Poor little fella must have had to go take a time out.



Maybe trying to find his passy!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe trying to find his passy!!



Yeah or he might have pooped in his gator onesy.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah or he might have pooped in his gator onesy.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

He might have figured common logic and being real in a discussion could be done here?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 2, 2011)

I think its gonna be like the last game we played in Athens, lots of points and lots of offense.  I just hope that state patrol dude who  was laughing at Spurrier is there crying his eyes out and watching the fall of a ONCE great program.  Hey its not the 5 loses that we look at when we get excited about the gamecocks but its the wins we had and how we won those games.  There wasnt luck involved in any of the wins it was straight up beat us if u can because we are gonna zone read u all night and Lattimore is coming right at you.  The wins give us hope for a successful season and the loses give us faith that we are so close in becoming a top team in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> He might have figured common logic and being real in a discussion could be done here?



Nah he knows better.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> He might have figured common logic and being real in a discussion could be done here?



What evidence do you have of that?  The fact he spoke well of your team?  Is that what constitutes "common logic"?

I would like to invite you over to the PF ginny.  But you are going to have to learn to defend yourself a little better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I think its gonna be like the last game we played in Athens, lots of points and lots of offense.  I just hope that state patrol dude who  was laughing at Spurrier is there crying his eyes out and watching the fall of a ONCE great program.  Hey its not the 5 loses that we look at when we get excited about the gamecocks but its the wins we had and how we won those games.  There wasnt luck involved in any of the wins it was straight up beat us if u can because we are gonna zone read u all night and Lattimore is coming right at you.  The wins give us hope for a successful season and the loses give us faith that we are so close in becoming a top team in the SEC.



I remember that.  I loved it.  One of my favorite clips ever.

Well I like the once great program's chances over one that has never been great.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What evidence do you have of that?  The fact he spoke well of your team?  Is that what constitutes "common logic"?
> 
> I would like to invite you over to the PF ginny.  But you are going to have to learn to defend yourself a little better.



  No, the reasoning was the flashback of when i was in first grade with the poking and insulting.  Im all in but what is the PF?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> No, the reasoning was the flashback of when i was in first grade with the poking and insulting.  Im all in but what is the PF?



Ginny you really do not want me to dig up a post that you made about that very thing.  Talking about how some people just couldn't "take it."

The PF is the political forum.  But be forewarned.  That place makes this place look warm and cuddly by comparison.  It is an all or nothing blood sport over there.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 2, 2011)

I understand our fans are excited because we are in a place where we have only really been once before, and we blew it with a loss to navy and finished 10-2 that year.  But we have no reason to chest bump and proclaim dynasty.  Prove it on the field and win with class.  Our baseball team is a good example.  Before 2 years ago we would have been considered an "above average" baseball program, with only a finals loss.  Now we have done what only 5 other programs have accomplished in the history of the game.

Our football program needs to perform on the field before we do too much chest thumping...maybe by then we won't feel like we have to....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I understand our fans are excited because we are in a place where we have only really been once before, and we blew it with a loss to navy and finished 10-2 that year.  But we have no reason to chest bump and proclaim dynasty.  Prove it on the field and win with class.  Our baseball team is a good example.  Before 2 years ago we would have been considered an "above average" baseball program, with only a finals loss.  Now we have done what only 5 other programs have accomplished in the history of the game.
> 
> Our football program needs to perform on the field before we do too much chest thumping...maybe by then we won't feel like we have to....


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny you really do not want me to dig up a post that you made about that very thing.  Talking about how some people just couldn't "take it."
> 
> The PF is the political forum.  But be forewarned.  That place makes this place look warm and cuddly by comparison.  It is an all or nothing blood sport over there.



  Dont know what youre talkin about "cant take it"?  Naaa,  I dont want any part of the Political deal, you give em trouble over there for me


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> Dont know what youre talkin about "cant take it"?  Naaa,  I dont want any part of the Political deal, you give em trouble over there for me



I'll pull it back up if you want.

Oh I will.  I'm hated by fewer people over there because more folks there agree with me than here.  But the people that don't like me over there dislike me far more than the ones that don't like me here.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I understand our fans are excited because we are in a place where we have only really been once before, and we blew it with a loss to navy and finished 10-2 that year.  But we have no reason to chest bump and proclaim dynasty.  Prove it on the field and win with class.  Our baseball team is a good example.  Before 2 years ago we would have been considered an "above average" baseball program, with only a finals loss.  Now we have done what only 5 other programs have accomplished in the history of the game.
> 
> Our football program needs to perform on the field before we do too much chest thumping...maybe by then we won't feel like we have to....



An excellent common sense post. A few of your fellow gamecock fans could use your words of wisdom...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I remember that.  I loved it.  One of my favorite clips ever.
> 
> Well I like the once great program's chances over one that has never been great.



Isnt that the Jawja theme song by Toby Keith?  Something about iam not good as i once was but i was once good than i ever was...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Isnt that the Jawja theme song by Toby Keith?  Something about iam not good as i once was but i was once good than i ever was...



Dude you're a SC fan.  How can you possibly be this cocky?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 3, 2011)

USCe has a theme song.....Dream on by Aerosmith.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> USCe has a theme song.....Dream on by Aerosmith.


----------



## gin house (Aug 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> USCe has a theme song.....Dream on by Aerosmith.



   For real....Man i wish USC could have had the season UGA had last year, theyre awesom


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> For real....Man i wish USC could have had the season UGA had last year, theyre awesom



Your team isnt that far removed from seasons like that.  I guess you miss it or you just became immune to it.


----------



## gin house (Aug 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Your team isnt that far removed from seasons like that.  I guess you miss it or you just became immune to it.



  Na, I know how that is.    Just find it amazing how a team cant get respect for taking a title, theyre not a threat?  I tell you what, im excited about the next few years.  Weve never had this good a coach, near this deep of a team in talent and our facilities are top notch.......How could you not be excited?  We won the last one dawgs, yall can talk your titles, your tradition, your glory days, how we arent a threat but bottom line we BEAT uga last meeting.  To be the man you have to beat the man, yall come up with some smooth talking garbage to shine a little better light on this....Im sure yall will try.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Na, I know how that is.    Just find it amazing how a team cant get respect for taking a title, theyre not a threat?  I tell you what, im excited about the next few years.  Weve never had this good a coach, near this deep of a team in talent and our facilities are top notch.......How could you not be excited?  We won the last one dawgs, yall can talk your titles, your tradition, your glory days, how we arent a threat but bottom line we BEAT uga last meeting.  To be the man you have to beat the man, yall come up with some smooth talking garbage to shine a little better light on this....Im sure yall will try.



Everybody congratulated SC on their first ever good season last year.

I don't know what else you want or expect.

You can't think that people are going to start treating you guys like some kind of dynasty because the stars and planets aligned and yall won the east. 

You want everybody to act like South Carolina is some kind of football powerhouse now just because you had a pretty good season.

Come on man.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea, they beat us last yr, but they've also beaten us in the past, sooo what.   Now Gin wants disregard the history that he so loves to bring up. Answer my question, would you rather have 10 winning seasons rather an SEC title?  Be careful how you answer, you don't want to contradict yourself.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Isnt that the Jawja theme song by Toby Keith?  Something about iam not good as i once was but i was once good than i ever was...



No, the new Jawja theme song is " You ain't nothing but a hound dog crying all the time !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> No, the new Jawja theme song is " You ain't nothing but a hound dog crying all the time !!



Again, what does this have to do with you?  Why are you so obsessed with UGA?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

He will avoid the question again. I think he's scared to answer, or maybe he just don't know.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Again, what does this have to do with you?  Why are you so obsessed with UGA?



Why not ?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> Na, I know how that is.    Just find it amazing how a team cant get respect for taking a title, theyre not a threat?  I tell you what, im excited about the next few years.  Weve never had this good a coach, near this deep of a team in talent and our facilities are top notch.......How could you not be excited?  We won the last one dawgs, yall can talk your titles, your tradition, your glory days, how we arent a threat but bottom line we BEAT uga last meeting.  To be the man you have to beat the man, yall come up with some smooth talking garbage to shine a little better light on this....Im sure yall will try.




Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah... it's the same old homer crap with you.

Your team won their division last year... big freaking whoop! That's not that big of a deal.

Win the conference and respect will be given. Win it multiple times (and your bowl games) and more will be earned. Win the national championship and we will all congratulate you.

But as of right now, you went 9-5 last year, won a weak East , got blown out by Auburn in the SECCG, and embarrassed in your bowl game by FSU.

Like me and several other guys have already told you... USCe ain't no freaking dynasty dude! Sheesh....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Why not ?



I'm not even a Georgia fan and I can't stand your stupid post.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> How long before Richt gets the axe?  Does he make it thru the season?  It will be interesting to see how many fans stick with him and support Bobo as OC.  If we lose to Jawja i think we still support Spurrier to the end.



One loss wont get Richt fired. Theres a whole season to be played. Lets see how the season plays out. I will say if he has a sub par season i think he is gone for sure.


----------



## gin house (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah... it's the same old homer crap with you.
> 
> Your team won their division last year... big freaking whoop! That's not that big of a deal.
> 
> ...



  Where do you get me saying anything about USC being a dynasty??  You said that.  I said i find it funny how a team can beat yours (dawgs fans)for a confrence title but yet theyre never a threat, i said nothing of a dynasty.  I am excited about this team, if you dont like it dont read it.  Your opinion about USC means nothing to me just like mine of LSU would to you.  Saban came in and took a mediocre program to the next level and got a pipeline of talent heading that way for mile to have,  take saban out of the picture and you have a grass  chewing moron with average talent with no NC in the early 2000's, last one back in the 50's i think, back about the time the 57  chevy was in the showrooms.  Lsu isnt a dynast either my friend.  When you get to the NC ranks of bama, Notre Dame, SO cal, nebraska and the likes of these then you could mention LSU, right now youre just a homer yourself.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> Where do you get me saying anything about USC being a dynasty??  You said that.  I said i find it funny how a team can beat yours (dawgs fans)for a confrence title but yet theyre never a threat, i said nothing of a dynasty.  I am excited about this team, if you dont like it dont read it.  Your opinion about USC means nothing to me just like mine of LSU would to you.  Saban came in and took a mediocre program to the next level and got a pipeline of talent heading that way for mile to have,  take saban out of the picture and you have a grass  chewing moron with average talent with no NC in the early 2000's, last one back in the 50's i think, back about the time the 57  chevy was in the showrooms.  Lsu isnt a dynast either my friend.  When you get to the NC ranks of bama, Notre Dame, SO cal, nebraska and the likes of these then you could mention LSU, right now youre just a homer yourself.



Funny how that grass chewing moron punked out your coach for a victory the last time the two teams played. 

16-2-1.... so yeah, we own you!


----------



## gin house (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Everybody congratulated SC on their first ever good season last year.
> 
> I don't know what else you want or expect.
> 
> ...




 We had a great year last year but not our best, come on man.  What im talking about is in the first sentence of what you wrote "because the planets aligned and yall won the east"  why that?   Is it that beating UGA is rare?  You know the recent history and thats what im saying, we beat yall as much as yall beat us but its a miricle that we won the east??   Florida was down, we wore them out, tennesse was down some, we done the same,  we were a young team last year, what if UF and UT are not down at all?  I dont see running over them but i see competative games we could win, Heck, we lost to Tebow by one point with less talent.  Im not gonna argue what we are or could be, it will have to be played out of the field.  We are not a team that will take advantage of a down confrence and disapear, i think we can compete with all of them for a while.


----------



## gin house (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Funny how that grass chewing moron punked out your coach for a victory the last time the two teams played.
> 
> 16-2-1.... so yeah, we own you!



  That was cute, I dont blame him.  Your history means nothin to me bud, that has a lot of head coaches from USC involved, I'll take spurrier.  You cant quote history, it means nothing on here unless its directed at USC fans, well thats what i gather from it  Only thing that matters is this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> That was cute, I dont blame him.  Your history means nothin to me bud, that has a lot of head coaches from USC involved, I'll take spurrier.  You cant quote history, it means nothing on here unless its directed at USC fans, well thats what i gather from it  Only thing that matters is this year.



Just goes to show that yall have always been a doormat team and probably always will be. Enjoy Spurrier while you got him because it's back to 4-8 seasons after he is gone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> We had a great year last year but not our best, come on man.  What im talking about is in the first sentence of what you wrote "because the planets aligned and yall won the east"  why that?   Is it that beating UGA is rare?  You know the recent history and thats what im saying, we beat yall as much as yall beat us but its a miricle that we won the east??   Florida was down, we wore them out, tennesse was down some, we done the same,  we were a young team last year, what if UF and UT are not down at all?  I dont see running over them but i see competative games we could win, Heck, we lost to Tebow by one point with less talent.  Im not gonna argue what we are or could be, it will have to be played out of the field.  We are not a team that will take advantage of a down confrence and disapear, i think we can compete with all of them for a while.



Nobodyy believes this but you and paddy.

Until SC strings a few good seasons together nobody but SC die hards are going to see them as anything other than a flash in the pan.

I'm sorry.  I know that being a SC fan that probably ticks you off but I'm just being honest.

You reference the fact that you've lost to good teams by narrow margins (not something I would brag on but hey...) and you LOVE the fact that you guys have beaten UGA twice in since 2007 and talk about being competitive.

Well in this conference pretty much anybody can beat you or give you a scare.  It is stratified but there is talent on every team and anybody can jump up and beat you.  Do you honestly believe that SC was anywhere near as good as UF that year?  Do you honestly believe that yall's 2007 team was better than UGA's?  Come on man.  Yall won that game so you have the bragging rights but that game was more about us losing it than yall winning it and everybody knows that.  Anybody can beat you or give you a bad scare in the SEC.

But there is the top tier with Alabama Florida and LSU.  The middle tier with UGA, Auburn, and Tennessee, and the lower tier with Kentucky, Miss State, Ole Miss and yes South Carolina.  Vandy is in a cellar by themselves but even they can jump up and beat you.

Until South Carolina has a sustained level of success for a few seasons, nobody but guys like you are going to believe that you are anything more than that.  I know you don't like it and want everybody else to buy into it but people just don't.  Steve Spurrier or not.  That's just the way it is.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobodyy believes this but you and paddy.
> 
> Until SC strings a few good seasons together nobody but SC die hards are going to see them as anything other than a flash in the pan.
> 
> ...



Good post Brad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good post Brad.



Thanks man.  I know he thinks I'm hating but I'm just telling the truth.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

Gin wants to say history doesn't matter except to GA fans, but he's all quick to bring up the win loss ratio between the 2 teams, then turns around and says history doesn't matter when you ask him about sec titles.


For the record, USCe has never beaten UGA for an SEC title, heck the didn't beat anyone for an SEC title.  Auburn got that title.

and he has still yet to answer the question I asked. Must be avoiding it like LILjoe does SGD's questions.

For the record, I would rather have SEC titles than winning seasons, people actually REMEMBER those.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Gin wants to say history doesn't matter except to GA fans, but he's all quick to bring up the win loss ratio between the 2 teams, then turns around and says history doesn't matter when you ask him about sec titles.
> 
> 
> For the record, USCe has never beaten UGA for an SEC title, heck the didn't beat anyone for an SEC title.  Auburn got that title.
> ...



You are only allowed to use the few facts that benefit south carolina.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 8, 2011)

Yea and you go by the past, unless you're a Carolina fan, then you can talk about how you ALMOST beat Auburn, and lost to a GREAT Kentucky team, oh yea and how many times you beat UGA in the last few seasons.   As a UGA fan, we can't talk about our 02 and 05 SEC titles, because it's not cool.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> That was cute, I dont blame him.  Your history means nothin to me bud, that has a lot of head coaches from USC involved, I'll take spurrier.  You cant quote history, it means nothing on here unless its directed at USC fans, well thats what i gather from it  Only thing that matters is this year.



Do you think that USCe is a elite SEC team now ?

Do you think that USCe started a dynasty last year ? 

What do you think about your team , seems like people are putting words in your mouth for you.


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Do you think that USCe is a elite SEC team now ?
> 
> Do you think that USCe started a dynasty last year ?
> 
> What do you think about your team , seems like people are putting words in your mouth for you.



 NO, just starting to be competative.  Dynasty????  I always thought a dynasty was a team that won the superbowl or NC in a few years span multiple times,  a sec east title is far from that.   They dont put words in my mouth, they make up stuff like above to spin what i say,  i dont pay it any attention   What do i think about my team?  I think that the last few years we have built a solid foundation with recruiting and talent and coaching.  Were not where we need to be but can play with the big boys i think.  When was the last time you saw USC this early in the year in recruiting rankings above UGA and Clemson?  Weve held on to the best players in the state every year for a while,  have arguably the best wr/rb tandem in the country,  most likely to have the best D line in the SEC this year,   improved secondary( i'll have to see it)  Pulling some great talent out of other states that are being recruited by good schools.  I will say this isnt the same USC program from ten years ago, were not worldbeater by no means but much improved.  Spurrier came in and started to build the program his way, no USC fan thought it would happen over night, hes got closer to what hes looking for and i like where we are right now.  We could get whipped at any time by anybody but i like what ive seen.  Nothing that makes me think weve improved is based only on last season,  its from being competative the last few years with all the sec east but we won some of those close games last year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Do you think that USCe is a elite SEC team now ?
> 
> Do you think that USCe started a dynasty last year ?
> 
> What do you think about your team , seems like people are putting words in your mouth for you.



Why don't you let him fight his own battles Mr. Mom?

He doesn't need your help.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't you let him fight his own battles Mr. Mom?
> 
> He doesn't need your help.



  Hes just highlighted what ive said all along for even the "best" of us to see what ive said all along.  Rather than see that and talk football you like to be sorcastic and provoke arguements........I would too if i lost to colorado and CF  There aint much to talk about as far as football goes is there?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Hes just highlighted what ive said all along for even the "best" of us to see what ive said all along.  Rather than see that and talk football you like to be sorcastic and provoke arguements........I would too if i lost to colorado and CF  There aint much to talk about as far as football goes is there?



...one more time, it's a brand new season.  Your team has to back up all this big talk and very few of us believe they can.

And hitching your wagon to ACguy ginny?   you're better than that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Hes just highlighted what ive said all along for even the "best" of us to see what ive said all along.  Rather than see that and talk football you like to be sorcastic and provoke arguements........I would too if i lost to colorado and CF  There aint much to talk about as far as football goes is there?



Sorcastic huh?  Man you just BEG for it.

Ginny I don't do anything here that anybody else does not do.  You just want to say these ridiculous things and go unchalenged so you take offense to it.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thinking that USCe is gonna be pretty good this season, at least as far as the East is concerned, but they were woefully inconsistent last year, not sure if they can over come that...I predicted that USCe would beat UGA last year, not so sure about that this year.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't you let him fight his own battles Mr. Mom?
> 
> He doesn't need your help.



How am I not letting him fight his own battles ? I just wanted to see if he really said the crazy stuff you claimed or if your putting words in peoples mouth to make it seem like your right. All of the stuff you disagree with him about are stuff you made up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

ACguy said:


> How am I not letting him fight his own battles ? I just wanted to see if he really said the crazy stuff you claimed or if your putting words in peoples mouth to make it seem like your right. All of the stuff you disagree with him about are stuff you made up.



The old ACguy standby.  If you don't like what somebody says just say that they made it up.  And this conversation has zero to do with you or Florida.  So what reason do you have for being in it other than just wanting to argue with me.  Whatever I did to hurt your feelings, get over it.

Dude you are the most literal person I have ever met.  I know he didn't say those exact words but it is sure how he acts and one of his fellow gamecocks will back me up on that.

You realize that when somebody is experienced at something and say that that they have done it a million times, they are not trying to make you believe that they have literally done it 1,000,000,000 times right?

You take everything absolutely literally.

Jeez were is the emoticon giving the finger?  We sure need one.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jeez were is the emoticon giving the finger?  We sure need one.



For sore.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah... it's the same old homer crap with you.
> 
> Your team won their division last year... big freaking whoop! That's not that big of a deal.
> 
> ...



Well Brad, I guess Ginny must be off licking his wounds. Either that or he's sitting at home watching a replay of that SECCG and crying over that whipping that Auburn gave them.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well Brad, I guess Ginny must be off licking his wounds. Either that or he's sitting at home watching a replay of that SECCG and crying over that whipping that Auburn gave them.


Yeah but if Lattimore didnt get knocked out they would have never lost that game!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well Brad, I guess Ginny must be off licking his wounds. Either that or he's sitting at home watching a replay of that SECCG and crying over that whipping that Auburn gave them.



He has been mighty quiet today.  Lots of possibilities come to mind.  I'll hold off for now.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah but if Lattimore didnt get knocked out they would have never lost that game!!



something like that was muttered by jawja's defensive coordinator...."if we had knock Lattimore out of the game we could have won the game."


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

*Team Garcia*



brownceluse said:


> Yeah but if Lattimore didnt get knocked out they would have never lost that game!!



Speaking of Lattimore... I wonder what the chickens have to say about this little photo op?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Speaking of Lattimore... I wonder what the chickens have to say about this little photo op?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> something like that was muttered by jawja's defensive coordinator...."if we had knock Lattimore out of the game we could have won the game."



I think he learned that from visor boy.  Every time we have beaten the chickens he's had an excuse.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Speaking of Lattimore... I wonder what the chickens have to say about this little photo op?



Was ginhouse the camera man?  man he would have been uttering school girl giggles.

And Garcia looks suspiciously like Nitram.  Put a roman soldier outfit on that boy and it would be tough to tell them apart.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> something like that was muttered by jawja's defensive coordinator...."if we had knock Lattimore out of the game we could have won the game."



Thats funny I never read one excuse from Grantham about Lattimore runnung alll over his D. He did give a choke sign to a UF kicker!


----------



## gin house (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He has been mighty quiet today.  Lots of possibilities come to mind.  I'll hold off for now.



  You got it,  some of us have jobs   What you been doing all day? Sittin at home looking at your bachelors from UGA wishing you had a job?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> You got it,  some of us have jobs   What you been doing all day? Sittin at home looking at your bachelors from UGA wishing you had a job?



Look Ginny... just because you had a tough day on the back of the garbage truck doesn't mean you can bring your trash talking in here. 

16-2-1


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> You got it,  some of us have jobs   What you been doing all day? Sittin at home looking at your bachelors from UGA wishing you had a job?



man you got that all kinds of backwards.  I have a job and my bachelors is not from UGA.  Thanks for playin though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Look Ginny... just because you had a tough day on the back of the truck doesn't mean you can bring your garbage in here.
> 
> 16-2-1



Earlier that was where I was gonna say he was.


----------



## gin house (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Look Ginny... just because you had a tough day on the back of the garbage truck doesn't mean you can bring your trash talking in here.
> 
> 16-2-1



  I always have good days   Ha,  trash truck ha?  If you say so bud   Arent you from Louisianna?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Speaking of Lattimore... I wonder what the chickens have to say about this little photo op?



I'd say he has a little work to do on his heisman pose from the looks of this...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> man you got that all kinds of backwards.  I have a job and my bachelors is not from UGA.  Thanks for playin though.



probably from Bugtussle AM though...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Speaking of Lattimore... I wonder what the chickens have to say about this little photo op?



Remember those two guys on the left because the next time u see them will be from the back as they head towards the goal line and Garcia is sayin "who took my beer"?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> probably from Bugtussle AM though...



Oh the irony.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The old ACguy standby.  If you don't like what somebody says just say that they made it up.  And this conversation has zero to do with you or Florida.  So what reason do you have for being in it other than just wanting to argue with me.  Whatever I did to hurt your feelings, get over it.
> 
> Dude you are the most literal person I have ever met.  I know he didn't say those exact words but it is sure how he acts and one of his fellow gamecocks will back me up on that.
> 
> ...



You never did anything to hurt me. I don't wby you keep on saying that. I just wanted to if Gin was actually saying that crazy stuff. Where did he act like USCe was a dynasty or on the same level as the elite teams in the SEC ? He is just happy about his team being better then your team last year. 

Do you disagree with him about USCe beating UGA this year ?
Or do you disagree with him about USCe being in the hunt for the east title this year ?


----------



## gin house (Aug 10, 2011)

ACguy said:


> You never did anything to hurt me. I don't wby you keep on saying that. I just wanted to if Gin was actually saying that crazy stuff. Where did he act like USCe was a dynasty or on the same level as the elite teams in the SEC ? He is just happy about his team being better then your team last year.
> 
> Do you disagree with him about USCe beating UGA this year ?
> Or do you disagree with him about USCe being in the hunt for the east title this year ?



  Hes got it in for me for some reason.  You pretty much nailed it, with two heisman candidates,  arguably one of the best rb and wr in football on the same team,  one of the top ten de in taylor, number one recruit in clowney on the end, tons of top notch recruits and talent....who wouldnt be excited?   He talked about the same last year but got quiet after the UGA/USC  game, well, started the woe is me but its close to a new season, add a great noseguard and a great freshman running back and theyre destined to beat the world, already overlooking USC   Overlook us all you want,  fine with me


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

ACguy said:


> You never did anything to hurt me. I don't wby you keep on saying that. I just wanted to if Gin was actually saying that crazy stuff. Where did he act like USCe was a dynasty or on the same level as the elite teams in the SEC ? He is just happy about his team being better then your team last year.
> 
> Do you disagree with him about USCe beating UGA this year ?
> Or do you disagree with him about USCe being in the hunt for the east title this year ?



The reason that I say it is because you seem to think that you have to respond to nearly everything that I post in this forum whether I am talking to you or not and whether I am talking about your team or not.  You always have to butt in and offer up your two bit opinions and try to challenge or contradict what I say in some fashion.  Now I don't know why you would do that unless I had said something at some point that really burned your biscuits.

You rhetorically ask what is wrong with ginny getting excited.  But in years past if a UGA fan behaved the way ginny is behaving now, you would run your mouth about how UGA was only gonna do this or just do that and treat us to a bunch of these.


Do you really need for me to confirm for you that SC won the east last year?

No I do not believe they will win it again this year.  They might prove me wrong but I will not believe it until I see it.  I just don't believe they can do it again.  Get over it.

I do not care whether or not you like what I have to say.  I do not care whether or not you think my opinions are valid.  I do not care what you think about UGA.  

But a bit of honesty would be nice.  You don't like for UGA fans to be outspoken.  That's your problem with me.  You want SC to be better than UGA every year 1.  because you love Spurrier and 2.  because you will get to run your mouth to me about it.

Frankly, none of that matters to me.  But I personally find your posts to be whiney, vapid, self agrandizing, and nonsensical.  I've grown bored with arguing with you and I am tired of this notion of yours that I have to explain myself to you.

You don't like what I post?  Put me on your ignore list.  Grow up and stop acting like I owe you some kind of explanation for each of my posts.  Get over yourself dude.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> Hes got it in for me for some reason.  You pretty much nailed it, with two heisman candidates,  arguably one of the best rb and wr in football on the same team,  one of the top ten de in taylor, number one recruit in clowney on the end, tons of top notch recruits and talent....who wouldnt be excited?   He talked about the same last year but got quiet after the UGA/USC  game, well, started the woe is me but its close to a new season, add a great noseguard and a great freshman running back and theyre destined to beat the world, already overlooking USC   Overlook us all you want,  fine with me



I have it in for you?  Seriously?  Relax dude.

I do not believe that SC is going to have that much success again.  That's all.  I don't care about your so called tons of top notch talent. I don't buy it.  

None of it is personal.  But when you say some of the things that you say, you are going to get called on it.  That's all.

Good talk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> probably from Bugtussle AM though...



  Ok Mr. Cosmopolitan. where did you graduate from?  Harvard?


----------



## ACguy (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The reason that I say it is because you seem to think that you have to respond to nearly everything that I post in this forum whether I am talking to you or not and whether I am talking about your team or not.  You always have to butt in and offer up your two bit opinions and try to challenge or contradict what I say in some fashion.  Now I don't know why you would do that unless I had said something at some point that really burned your biscuits.
> 
> You rhetorically ask what is wrong with ginny getting excited.  But in years past if a UGA fan behaved the way ginny is behaving now, you would run your mouth about how UGA was only gonna do this or just do that and treat us to a bunch of these.
> 
> ...



We have alot of out spoken UGA fans on this site . Your the only one I don't care for because you can't let anyone talk good about their team  . Your Jealous of any team that does better then yours.  You like to give people a hard time for giving their opinion when you will not even give your own opinion on the subject. And you can't stand for people not to kiss UGA's butt. You call people haters because they have a more realistic opinion of UGA then you do.  Yea I am the whiney one  . Your the one making a big deal about Gin saying stuff that he has not even said.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

ACguy said:


> We have alot of out spoken UGA fans on this site . Your the only one I don't care for because you can't let anyone talk good about their team  . Your Jealous of any team that does better then yours.  You like to give people a hard time for giving their opinion when you will not even give your own opinion on the subject. And you can't stand for people not to kiss UGA's butt. You call people haters because they have a more realistic opinion of UGA then you do.  Yea I am the whiney one  . Your the one making a big deal about Gin saying stuff that he has not even said.



Eeeeeeeeeeh.  Wrong.  Do you never get tired of being so majorly wrong?

How do I stop people from talking good about their team?  Ginny doesn't seem to care and he doesn't seem to take offense either.  So why should you have a problem with it?

Yes i do like to give people a hard time sometimes.  The same can be said for lots of other folks here.  It doesn't seem to bother anyone but people like you who take themselves too seriously.  For the tenth time (not literally) get over yourself.  You are not special.

You say that I am outspoken then you claim that I will not give my opinion.  I think you are the only person here who would say that I am scared to give my opinion.  What I don't do is flap my gums and run my fat mouth saying that certain things WILL HAPPEN.  People that act like they can predict college football make me laugh.  Coincidentally I laugh at you a lot. 

I can't stand for people to not kiss UGA's butt?  That's stupid.  Ripper, Miguele, Doc, Chadair, bullgator, rhbama, the list goes on and on and on, none of those guys kiss UGA's butt.  I respect their opinions very much.  I like them all.  It has nothing to do with kissing UGA's butt or not.  It has everything to do with with how impressed you personally are with yourself.  You might as well paint a bullseye on yourself.  Come in here acting like your opinion is so important and that I should take you so seriously, I'm gonna laugh at you and play games with you.

Link to me talking about somebody "hating" when I was being serious.  That's Spots's territory.  he has the copyright on white guys trying to use ghetto slang.

Realistic like you and your John Brantley crap?

AC, I'm not going anywhere buddy.  You've got two choices, drop it and stop with your wanting to bicker with me all the time, stop challenging every single post I make, and just let it go.  Or you can keep your little crusade going and I'll keep making fun of you.

It's up to you.  I'm willing to drop it if you are.  But I can guarantee you that if you keep this crap of yours up and just going to keep making you mad.  Your choice.  I could not care less whether or not you like me or think I am realistic.  You are just an internet big mouth who thinks he's a lot smarter than he is in my opinion but I'm willing to get along if you are.  

Ball is in your court.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have it in for you?  Seriously?  Relax dude.
> 
> I do not believe that SC is going to have that much success again.  That's all.  I don't care about your so called tons of top notch talent. I don't buy it.
> 
> ...



I am relaxed....Im layed back in my recliner watching pre-season ball  You dont buy the talent?  Ok,  You have one of the best backs in the country, one of the best wr's in the country, one of the best DE in the country,  a very good corner in gilmore(will be a first rounder too)  all these above are all sec.  You have one of the fastest kids in college football in byrd, a great back in carson, latti says he couldnt get close to catching him and he was impressed with him.  Man,  Do you have any idea how many kids we got that was down to usc/uga?  We got the players uga was after, how do you not buy it?  We could lose every game this season, its happened before but come on man, you dont buy our talent....Let me ask you this and i know i wont get a strait answer but does UGa have a DE as good as Taylor?  A "proven" back like lattimore?  A corner like gilmore?  A wide reciever like Alshon?  If you say yes you are dilusional  Not saying were better but you might want to buy in to our talent, its there, i guarantee you that.  I know your bright spot is murray but his stats and garcias are very close.....Murray is a good qb dont get me wrong but garcia is made fun of by yall but has the same stats......Where are we lacking in talent?  I cant figure out where you get that?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> I am relaxed....Im layed back in my recliner watching pre-season ball  You dont buy the talent?  Ok,  You have one of the best backs in the country, one of the best wr's in the country, one of the best DE in the country,  a very good corner in gilmore(will be a first rounder too)  all these above are all sec.  You have one of the fastest kids in college football in byrd, a great back in carson, latti says he couldnt get close to catching him and he was impressed with him.  Man,  Do you have any idea how many kids we got that was down to usc/uga?  We got the players uga was after, how do you not buy it?  We could lose every game this season, its happened before but come on man, you dont buy our talent....Let me ask you this and i know i wont get a strait answer but does UGa have a DE as good as Taylor?  A "proven" back like lattimore?  A corner like gilmore?  A wide reciever like Alshon?  If you say yes you are dilusional  Not saying were better but you might want to buy in to our talent, its there, i guarantee you that.  I know your bright spot is murray but his stats and garcias are very close.....Murray is a good qb dont get me wrong but garcia is made fun of by yall but has the same stats......Where are we lacking in talent?  I cant figure out where you get that?



Let me help you out gin if I can. No one is arguing the fact that SC doesnt have some talent. In saying that, the way you post it comes across like SC has all the talent. All the recruits that UGA and theest of the sec wanted. The only thing that SC has done is recruit their own state well. As did UGA last year as they should. Thats why the talent pool is better than it used to be.  Yall had a great year last year. Yall won the east. Yall played for the sec champ. We get it your pumped. Just don't try to convinse the rest of us that sc is the garden of eden for fb recruits. Yall got some, but it aint Fl, Ga, Texas as far as that goes. In saying this I hope you get the way it comes across. Congrats on a great year. Yall put it to us on the field. Yall played Bama like NC's. Congrats.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I am relaxed....Im layed back in my recliner watching pre-season ball  You dont buy the talent?  Ok,  You have one of the best backs in the country, one of the best wr's in the country, one of the best DE in the country,  a very good corner in gilmore(will be a first rounder too)  all these above are all sec.  You have one of the fastest kids in college football in byrd, a great back in carson, latti says he couldnt get close to catching him and he was impressed with him.  Man,  Do you have any idea how many kids we got that was down to usc/uga?  We got the players uga was after, how do you not buy it?  We could lose every game this season, its happened before but come on man, you dont buy our talent....Let me ask you this and i know i wont get a strait answer but does UGa have a DE as good as Taylor?  A "proven" back like lattimore?  A corner like gilmore?  A wide reciever like Alshon?  If you say yes you are dilusional  Not saying were better but you might want to buy in to our talent, its there, i guarantee you that.  I know your bright spot is murray but his stats and garcias are very close.....Murray is a good qb dont get me wrong but garcia is made fun of by yall but has the same stats......Where are we lacking in talent?  I cant figure out where you get that?



Big deal.  You are so proud of all that and good for you.  But nobody but you thinks Garcia and Murray are alike in any way.  Garcia is a punch line at this point.  Jeffrey?  He's good but overrated in my opinion because he will only be as good as that head case that is throwing to him.  Lattimore had a very good freshman season, can he do it again with the entire SEC gunning for him?  maybe, maybe not.  

Here's the thing, you act like SC has just loaded up on talent for five years.  You have not.  And talent alone does not translate to wins.  Trust me.  There is no way that you can grasp that because in your program's history last season was about all you have to talk about and it wasn't even a great season.  Just a good one.  But you are so unacustomed to any success at all that you have gone crazy and think you guys are a lot better than you are.

I don't buy it.  I don't buy all this "we have so much talent" balogna.  Prove it.  Go out and follow last year up with an equally good or better season and THEN I will listen to you about all of your top notch talent and how you guys have turned the corner etc.  One nine win season proves nothing.

Serious question, if you are so sure that yall are so good and that your program is now a player in the east, why do you spend so much time trying to convince me that it is true?  

Also, why is it such a problem for you that I don't believe all of your SC hype?

I do not believe that yall can do it again.  If I am proven wrong I will get on here and admit that I was wrong.  No problem.  But I don't believe it.

And if you guys lose to us again this year, what are you going to say?  Are you going to make a bunch of Spurrieresque excuses?  How about if yall have another typically South Carolina mediocre season?  Are you going to make excuses?

I don't buy it.  Yall have some talent.  Yall always have some talent.  Everybody in the SEC has talent.  You want a cookie?  Big deal.  Go out and prove it if yall are so good.  I don't buy it and think you sadly overestimate how good yall are.  You are just going to have to live with that.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here's the thing, you act like SC has just loaded up on talent for five years.  You have not.  And talent alone does not translate to wins.  Trust me.  There is no way that you can grasp that because in your program's history last season was about all you have to talk about and it wasn't even a great season.  Just a good one.  But you are so unacustomed to any success at all that you have gone crazy and think you guys are a lot better than you are.
> 
> I don't buy it. I don't buy all this "we have so much talent" balogna. Prove it. Go out and follow last year up with an equally good or better season and THEN I will listen to you about all of your top notch talent and how you guys have turned the corner etc. One nine win season proves nothing.



Pretty much sums it up.......


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Good gawd.... I can't believe this thread is still dragging on.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Pretty much sums it up.......



  It sure does.....I stated SGD would avoid the question of who UGA has that are better than the ones i listed at USC and again he has avoided it and the followers of him back him up......sums it up.....yea, thats a good post........Its horsecrap,  its a big post of ones opinion that is way off at that.    I agree Murray will be a much better qb than garcia but the only thing that proves that is stats.....theyre very close wheather you agree or not, stats are facts.  Alshon after this year will pretty much own the sec all time  records for wide reciever, yes even better than AJ.  Lattimore is a heisman candidate as a sophmore, he has proved what he can do, his stats are better than ingram and robertson combined and he was a freshman....he has a better o line this year....come on man.   Yall like to put words in my mouth, i never said usc had all the talent in the sec, thank you brownrecluse but i can speak for myself  All the sec is talented,  i just said we are very talented and probably as talented as UGA this season, we can compete.  SGD states otherwise and that he dont think we can do it again or will be that good again, i just wondered why as IMO we have better talent at most positions, thats not window fod, thats a fact.  IMO   Murray at qb and Charles at TE and the kicking game uga is better than us, thats all i can see.  Why is it so hard to believe we can do it again this year?  Thats all i said.  Its just like a guy kicked my tail yesterday and i woke up today and just cant believe he can do it again and im better than him....  Odds are if im not better quick he can kick my tail again.  Is that not an accurate assumption?  Really not being a homer but realistic,  i think we can and will beat kentucky this year but theres a good chance they can beat us again as they did last year, just reality, heck, they took auburn to the last second.  The threat is there.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Big deal.  You are so proud of all that and good for you.  But nobody but you thinks Garcia and Murray are alike in any way.  Garcia is a punch line at this point.  Jeffrey?  He's good but overrated in my opinion because he will only be as good as that head case that is throwing to him.  Lattimore had a very good freshman season, can he do it again with the entire SEC gunning for him?  maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Here's the thing, you act like SC has just loaded up on talent for five years.  You have not.  And talent alone does not translate to wins.  Trust me.  There is no way that you can grasp that because in your program's history last season was about all you have to talk about and it wasn't even a great season.  Just a good one.  But you are so unacustomed to any success at all that you have gone crazy and think you guys are a lot better than you are.
> 
> ...



  Seriously, Not at all trying to be smart or negative but im not trying to convince you that we are a player in the east, i know we are and will be for a few years hopefully.  What im trying to convince you of is that we are as good as uga and they are very beatable.  We have has for the last decade almost yearly games that came down to the wire and the last few years its been a dead heat,  we can beat uga at any given time and vice versa.....thats only a shock to you from what i can tell.  You say talent dont win games, i dont agree at all.  You can coach a second rate player to death but that burner athlete with no sense will win out time after time.  It takes talent and good coaching.  Like ive said numerous times.........stars are great but i like our coaches evaluations better.  We turned away a rivals250 wide receiver a while back for a three star reciever.......the new rivals 250 just came out and that wr is now on that list.  Talent, evaluation, training and coaching win games, i like what we have in place.  You dont agree, thats fine, im not pushing you to do so, i just cant figure out why.   I will say theres four first round picks on the team now, not counting clowney, he hasnt proved anything yet and IMO  all three are 1st-20th picks overall.....thats talent.  Like SOS said, you dont have to have stars at every position but you have to have a couple on both sides, we have that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> It sure does.....I stated SGD would avoid the question of who UGA has that are better than the ones i listed at USC and again he has avoided it and the followers of him back him up......sums it up.....yea, thats a good post........Its horsecrap,  its a big post of ones opinion that is way off at that.    I agree Murray will be a much better qb than garcia but the only thing that proves that is stats.....theyre very close wheather you agree or not, stats are facts.  Alshon after this year will pretty much own the sec all time  records for wide reciever, yes even better than AJ.  Lattimore is a heisman candidate as a sophmore, he has proved what he can do, his stats are better than ingram and robertson combined and he was a freshman....he has a better o line this year....come on man.   Yall like to put words in my mouth, i never said usc had all the talent in the sec, thank you brownrecluse but i can speak for myself  All the sec is talented,  i just said we are very talented and probably as talented as UGA this season, we can compete.  SGD states otherwise and that he dont think we can do it again or will be that good again, i just wondered why as IMO we have better talent at most positions, thats not window fod, thats a fact.  IMO   Murray at qb and Charles at TE and the kicking game uga is better than us, thats all i can see.  Why is it so hard to believe we can do it again this year?  Thats all i said.  Its just like a guy kicked my tail yesterday and i woke up today and just cant believe he can do it again and im better than him....  Odds are if im not better quick he can kick my tail again.  Is that not an accurate assumption?  Really not being a homer but realistic,  i think we can and will beat kentucky this year but theres a good chance they can beat us again as they did last year, just reality, heck, they took auburn to the last second.  The threat is there.



You crack me up.  You are so cocky.  It's like having a guy on crutches threaten to out run you.

You guys will not compete for years to come.  You will go back to being an also ran this year.  The stars and planets aligned and you had the season of a lifetime by SC standards.  You'll go back to your normal place in the SEC this year.  Yall have some talent like any SEC team and you can jump up and beat somebody when you shouldn't be able to every few years or have a good season when everybody else is down like last year.  That's all.  That's what SC football is.  Nothing more.  Prove otherwise.  If yall are so good and so competitive and have so much talent then go out and prove it this year.  I don't think you can.

And no, I don't believe your talent is as good as ours across the board.  never has been.  And you know nothing of facts.  Just your wishful thinking and opinions.  

And don't be mad because I have some people agree with me.  if you made any sense you would have some people agree with you too.

Good talk.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> It sure does.....I stated SGD would avoid the question of who UGA has that are better than the ones i listed at USC and again he has avoided it and the followers of him back him up......sums it up.....yea, thats a good post........Its horsecrap,  its a big post of ones opinion that is way off at that.    I agree Murray will be a much better qb than garcia but the only thing that proves that is stats.....theyre very close wheather you agree or not, stats are facts.  Alshon after this year will pretty much own the sec all time  records for wide reciever, yes even better than AJ.  Lattimore is a heisman candidate as a sophmore, he has proved what he can do, his stats are better than ingram and robertson combined and he was a freshman....he has a better o line this year....come on man.   Yall like to put words in my mouth, i never said usc had all the talent in the sec, thank you brownrecluse but i can speak for myself  All the sec is talented,  i just said we are very talented and probably as talented as UGA this season, we can compete.  SGD states otherwise and that he dont think we can do it again or will be that good again, i just wondered why as IMO we have better talent at most positions, thats not window fod, thats a fact.  IMO   Murray at qb and Charles at TE and the kicking game uga is better than us, thats all i can see.  Why is it so hard to believe we can do it again this year?  Thats all i said.  Its just like a guy kicked my tail yesterday and i woke up today and just cant believe he can do it again and im better than him....  Odds are if im not better quick he can kick my tail again.  Is that not an accurate assumption?  Really not being a homer but realistic,  i think we can and will beat kentucky this year but theres a good chance they can beat us again as they did last year, just reality, heck, they took auburn to the last second.  The threat is there.





It's ok little buddy..... take a deep breath before you pass out. Why should I waste my time typing the same exact thing that has already been said?? USCe may very well beat our brains out this year and if they do so be it, but you act as if they won the dang Super Bowl last year and have a NFL caliber allstar team on the sidelines. They have talent, heck it is the SEC all the teams have talent, but your chasing your tail trying to get everyone to see USC as the next great messiah of college football. Look around nobody does and until they string together more than a 9 win season and actually win the league nobody is gonna take'em seriously. It is what it is, Lord knows my Dawgs have not been the greatest thing on the field, but you don't see me on here beating my chest acting as if they own the world.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 13, 2011)

I don`t have a dog in this fight, but reading most of these post, it is the same ole same ole crap from UGA fans, there is a King of the Sports Forum Dawg and his followers that gang up on anybody that does not see eye to eye with them. As I see it right now USCe is more talented and should beat UGA this year, but it is the SEC!!! UGA fans need to take off the blinders and face the facts, they ain`t all that!!! Good Luck Gin House, maybe it will be a Blackout Backfire again!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I don`t have a dog in this fight, but reading most of these post, it is the same ole same ole crap from UGA fans, there is a King of the Sports Forum Dawg and his followers that gang up on anybody that does not see eye to eye with them. As I see it right now USCe is more talented and should beat UGA this year, but it is the SEC!!! UGA fans need to take off the blinders and face the facts, they ain`t all that!!! Good Luck Gin House, maybe it will be a Blackout Backfire again!!!



Quit trolling beau...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I don`t have a dog in this fight, but reading most of these post, it is the same ole same ole crap from UGA fans, there is a King of the Sports Forum Dawg and his followers that gang up on anybody that does not see eye to eye with them. As I see it right now USCe is more talented and should beat UGA this year, but it is the SEC!!! UGA fans need to take off the blinders and face the facts, they ain`t all that!!! Good Luck Gin House, maybe it will be a Blackout Backfire again!!!



Dry it up little dude.  Nobody is king of anything and nobody is following anybody.  Football season is almost here so this kind of thing gets ramped up around this time.  Everybody is ready for the season to begin and this is part of the fun.

People make me laugh.  It's ok when they want to "talk smack" but if it is someone else they have a problem with.  Or maybe you just don't like how I do it.  It doesn't matter.  Some people might not like what you say or how you say it.

The point I'm making it is, it is so funny that people think it is "all in fun" when they or one of their buddies do it but it is sinister and mean when somebody else does it.

I'm sure ginhouse and his hens appreciate your support.  And I could not care less what you think UGA's chances are.

Good talk B.O..


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> It's ok little buddy..... take a deep breath before you pass out. Why should I waste my time typing the same exact thing that has already been said?? USCe may very well beat our brains out this year and if they do so be it, but you act as if they won the dang Super Bowl last year and have a NFL caliber allstar team on the sidelines. They have talent, heck it is the SEC all the teams have talent, but your chasing your tail trying to get everyone to see USC as the next great messiah of college football. Look around nobody does and until they string together more than a 9 win season and actually win the league nobody is gonna take'em seriously. It is what it is, Lord knows my Dawgs have not been the greatest thing on the field, but you don't see me on here beating my chest acting as if they own the world.



This.  I have no idea why he can not get his head around it.  it's so simple.  Wait, nevermind, I answered my own question.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> It's ok little buddy..... take a deep breath before you pass out. Why should I waste my time typing the same exact thing that has already been said?? USCe may very well beat our brains out this year and if they do so be it, but you act as if they won the dang Super Bowl last year and have a NFL caliber allstar team on the sidelines. They have talent, heck it is the SEC all the teams have talent, but your chasing your tail trying to get everyone to see USC as the next great messiah of college football. Look around nobody does and until they string together more than a 9 win season and actually win the league nobody is gonna take'em seriously. It is what it is, Lord knows my Dawgs have not been the greatest thing on the field, but you don't see me on here beating my chest acting as if they own the world.



  I do need to take a breath, its very frustrating talking and being serious when somebody shoots off at the mouth the exact opposite of what i posted.   Read my post again,  i never stated we are all that.  What i stated is we are as talented at almost every position(more in most) than uga.  Never said anything about what we are gonna do this year, you and your chronies said i did.  Im realistic, i dont have a losing season then blow up in the preseason about the same players with a few high schooler coming in about how they are so dominant, thats yall.  What ive been posting over and over is the question that has yet to be answered by SGD so i'll ask you and im sure there wont be an answer from you either but  are you as good as latti at rb?  do you have a reciever as good as Alshon?  Do you have a top ten defensive end like taylor?  Do you have one of the best sec corners as good as Gilmore?   I honestly dont see it, therefore,  how can we be so uncapable of competing with uga?  I never said we were dominant, yall love to make up crap that i never said and post with your thumb in your rear ends.....Some on here have a seriuos problem of understanding what people post.  Are you gonna answer my question?  I highly doubt it.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This.  I have no idea why he can not get his head around it.  it's so simple.  Wait, nevermind, I answered my own question.



  I have a firm grasp of reality.  Anybody other than a dawgs fan would absolutely think that post you posted above is nothing short of foolish.  Its simple,  You sure aint gonna get it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I have a firm grasp of reality.  Anybody other than a dawgs fan would absolutely think that post you posted above is nothing short of foolish.  Its simple,  You sure aint gonna get it.



Foolish?  With your increased post count lately I'm just trying to fit in.  Figured that would be the best way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I do need to take a breath, its very frustrating talking and being serious when somebody shoots off at the mouth the exact opposite of what i posted.   Read my post again,  i never stated we are all that.  What i stated is we are as talented at almost every position(more in most) than uga.  Never said anything about what we are gonna do this year, you and your chronies said i did.  Im realistic, i dont have a losing season then blow up in the preseason about the same players with a few high schooler coming in about how they are so dominant, thats yall.  What ive been posting over and over is the question that has yet to be answered by SGD so i'll ask you and im sure there wont be an answer from you either but  are you as good as latti at rb?  do you have a reciever as good as Alshon?  Do you have a top ten defensive end like taylor?  Do you have one of the best sec corners as good as Gilmore?   I honestly dont see it, therefore,  how can we be so uncapable of competing with uga?  I never said we were dominant, yall love to make up crap that i never said and post with your thumb in your rear ends.....Some on here have a seriuos problem of understanding what people post.  Are you gonna answer my question?  I highly doubt it.



Oh it's been answered Stroker Ace, you just didn't like the answer.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

00Beau said:


> I don`t have a dog in this fight, but reading most of these post, it is the same ole same ole crap from UGA fans, there is a King of the Sports Forum Dawg and his followers that gang up on anybody that does not see eye to eye with them. As I see it right now USCe is more talented and should beat UGA this year, but it is the SEC!!! UGA fans need to take off the blinders and face the facts, they ain`t all that!!! Good Luck Gin House, maybe it will be a Blackout Backfire again!!!



  You cant have a sensable discussion with them.  I never said usc was dominant or whatever they say, were not by any means,  i do believe we are competative.  They like to post junk and all circle their wagons about things that i havent said but whatever.  It blows my mind how they dont believe we are as talented as they are.  We have one of the best rb's in the country, one of the best wr in the country, one of the best de in the country, also the top recruit in the country,  gilmore arguably is near the upper corner in the nation.  Where are the big names in uga football?  Murray is all i can think of, the kicking game and orson charles.  Really, Its takes someone thats about off their meds to say otherwise, seriously.   Uga that i know of has a pile of freshmen, king is the wr......hes not that good at all.   Crowell could be very good but his last game was in high school.   Who is the bigtime DL's?  I dont recall hearing of any of them last season, not saying they arent good, i just dont know, never heard of them.  Where is all this talent that we dont equal up to? In all seriousness,  who are they?  Were by no mean dominant in the east but i think were competative, heck, uga knows this, most every game this decade was close....thats competative, you dont have to win them to be competative.  I cant get anywhere with these guys, they love to bash people but totally avoid the question at hand and when they do they post the exact oposite of common sense......its ridiculous but what can you expect?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> You cant have a sensable discussion with them.  I never said usc was dominant or whatever they say, were not by any means,  i do believe we are competative.  They like to post junk and all circle their wagons about things that i havent said but whatever.  It blows my mind how they dont believe we are as talented as they are.  We have one of the best rb's in the country, one of the best wr in the country, one of the best de in the country, also the top recruit in the country,  gilmore arguably is near the upper corner in the nation.  Where are the big names in uga football?  Murray is all i can think of, the kicking game and orson charles.  Really, Its takes someone thats about off their meds to say otherwise, seriously.   Uga that i know of has a pile of freshmen, king is the wr......hes not that good at all.   Crowell could be very good but his last game was in high school.   Who is the bigtime DL's?  I dont recall hearing of any of them last season, not saying they arent good, i just dont know, never heard of them.  Where is all this talent that we dont equal up to? In all seriousness,  who are they?  Were by no mean dominant in the east but i think were competative, heck, uga knows this, most every game this decade was close....thats competative, you dont have to win them to be competative.  I cant get anywhere with these guys, they love to bash people but totally avoid the question at hand and when they do they post the exact oposite of common sense......its ridiculous but what can you expect?



Once again chicken boy, it has been answered.  Are you special?


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh it's been answered Stroker Ace, you just didn't like the answer.



  If you are serious in that answer............man you are one of the biggest homers ever.  You are dilusional.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> You cant have a sensable discussion with them.  I never said usc was dominant or whatever they say, were not by any means,  i do believe we are competative.  They like to post junk and all circle their wagons about things that i havent said but whatever.  It blows my mind how they dont believe we are as talented as they are.  We have one of the best rb's in the country, one of the best wr in the country, one of the best de in the country, also the top recruit in the country,  gilmore arguably is near the upper corner in the nation.  Where are the big names in uga football?  Murray is all i can think of, the kicking game and orson charles.  Really, Its takes someone thats about off their meds to say otherwise, seriously.   Uga that i know of has a pile of freshmen, king is the wr......hes not that good at all.   Crowell could be very good but his last game was in high school.   Who is the bigtime DL's?  I dont recall hearing of any of them last season, not saying they arent good, i just dont know, never heard of them.  Where is all this talent that we dont equal up to? In all seriousness,  who are they?  Were by no mean dominant in the east but i think were competative, heck, uga knows this, most every game this decade was close....thats competative, you dont have to win them to be competative.  I cant get anywhere with these guys, they love to bash people but totally avoid the question at hand and when they do they post the exact oposite of common sense......its ridiculous but what can you expect?


gin what you need to do is read your post above about 100 times, and maybe you'll get it..


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> gin what you need to do is read your post above about 100 times, and maybe you'll get it..



  I knew you wouldnt answer the question.  Just more window fod to dress up a meaningless post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> If you are serious in that answer............man you are one of the biggest homers ever.  You are dilusional.



You're right.  You are so smart.  Your posts are impartial and make so much sense.  South Carolina is the new Florida.  One 9 win season proves it.  You win.  Your posts are dang near poetic they are so brilliant.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> South Carolina is the new Florida.



i was with you till then....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> i was with you till then....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I knew you wouldnt answer the question.  Just more window fod to dress up a meaningless post.



The only question is why you try to concinse everyone on this forum how great USCe is. Yall were9-5. Yall beat UGA. We were6-7. Yall won... If you think that a 9-5 recored is being dominant then you are wrong. I think what your missing is that maybe your still trying to convinse yourself


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The only question is why you try to concinse everyone on this forum how great USCe is. Yall were9-5. Yall beat UGA. We were6-7. Yall won... If you think that a 9-5 recored is being dominant then you are wrong. I think what your missing is that maybe your still trying to convinse yourself



That's what they call whistling past the graveyard.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's what they call whistling past the graveyard.



The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The only question is why you try to concinse everyone on this forum how great USCe is. Yall were9-5. Yall beat UGA. We were6-7. Yall won... If you think that a 9-5 recored is being dominant then you are wrong. I think what your missing is that maybe your still trying to convinse yourself



  Man,  You wont slow down to let what i posted sink in will you?  I said WE WERE BY NO MEANS DOMINANT,  ALSO THAT USC WAS NOT ALL THAT BUT WE ARE COMPETATIVE,  ALSO THAT I WASNT TRYING TO CONVIN CE ANYONE THAT WE WERE ANYTHING.   If you'll go back just a few post you should feel foolish for posting this  How can you rationalize a loosing season to a good season for us and say we are not competative?  Thats whats ridiculous.  You shouldnt have a hard time convincing yourself that UGA isnt all that....well, seeing as how common eglish baffles you, how do you get that garbage from what i post?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> Man,  You wont slow down to let what i posted sink in will you?  I said WE WERE BY NO MEANS DOMINANT,  ALSO THAT USC WAS NOT ALL THAT BUT WE ARE COMPETATIVE,  ALSO THAT I WASNT TRYING TO CONVIN CE ANYONE THAT WE WERE ANYTHING.   If you'll go back just a few post you should feel foolish for posting this  How can you rationalize a loosing season to a good season for us and say we are not competative?  Thats whats ridiculous.  You shouldnt have a hard time convincing yourself that UGA isnt all that....well, seeing as how common eglish baffles you, how do you get that garbage from what i post?


You can turn it all you want to. The fact remains that you have posted up a storm about how yall have the recruits that UGA and everybody else wanted. A few post back you wanted us to name the big time players from UGA. The only one that came to your mind was Murray. Remember?? Oh and the kicking game Thats exactly what i'm saying. The way you see it. Yall are the SEC dyansty.. You go from telling us how great yall are and yall have all the talent in then you turn it to where just competative. Keep on trying man, but you'll never win me over with that crap. At the end of the day yal are still Sout Carolina


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I do need to take a breath, its very frustrating talking and being serious when somebody shoots off at the mouth the exact opposite of what i posted.   Read my post again,  i never stated we are all that.  What i stated is we are as talented at almost every position(more in most) than uga.  Never said anything about what we are gonna do this year, you and your chronies said i did.  Im realistic, i dont have a losing season then blow up in the preseason about the same players with a few high schooler coming in about how they are so dominant, thats yall.  What ive been posting over and over is the question that has yet to be answered by SGD so i'll ask you and im sure there wont be an answer from you either but  are you as good as latti at rb?  do you have a reciever as good as Alshon?  Do you have a top ten defensive end like taylor?  Do you have one of the best sec corners as good as Gilmore?   I honestly dont see it, therefore,  how can we be so uncapable of competing with uga?  I never said we were dominant, yall love to make up crap that i never said and post with your thumb in your rear ends.....Some on here have a seriuos problem of understanding what people post.  Are you gonna answer my question?  I highly doubt it.



Ever since you started posting here at Woody's you have been, as you say shooting off at the mouth... Almost every post you have put up is trying to convince others USCe is for real and loaded with new 5* recruits and has the best coach on the planet...yada...yada....yada. I have yet to crow how the DAWGS are gonna slay the world, if you'll take the time to look I have even said the first 2 games scare me and could very well go 0-2. I am shall we say cautiously optimistic. So there goes another theory of yours.....out the window  Do we have a Lattimore in the backfield?? Nope, never said we did. Can he repeat and avoid the sophmore slump?? Time will tell. Do we have Jefferies?? Nope again NEVER said we did... Do we have a top DE, who knows we have some good returning players and 2 interior DL that look to be beasts. I think our 2 corners are very good, now the saftey spot is iffy, but word is Williams is tearing it up in practice so far. Now our LB corps is is atheletic as anyone's IMO. We have some of the best TE's in the league and one of the best young QB's in the league. If you wanna compare Garcia and Murray go right ahead, but I'll take Murray anyday........ Are we gonna go 14-0... nope, but Lord knows we should improve from last year and I can bet you money if Murray showed up drunk he'd be suspended. It is what it is, either way I'm ready to get it on and then we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ever since you started posting here at Woody's you have been, as you say shooting off at the mouth... Almost every post you have put up is trying to convince others USCe is for real and loaded with new 5* recruits and has the best coach on the planet...yada...yada....yada. I have yet to crow how the DAWGS are gonna slay the world, if you'll take the time to look I have even said the first 2 games scare me and could very well go 0-2. I am shall we say cautiously optimistic. So there goes another theory of yours.....out the window  Do we have a Lattimore in the backfield?? Nope, never said we did. Can he repeat and avoid the sophmore slump?? Time will tell. Do we have Jefferies?? Nope again NEVER said we did... Do we have a top DE, who knows we have some good returning players and 2 interior DL that look to be beasts. I think our 2 corners are very good, now the saftey spot is iffy, but word is Williams is tearing it up in practice so far. Now our LB corps is is atheletic as anyone's IMO. We have some of the best TE's in the league and one of the best young QB's in the league. If you wanna compare Garcia and Murray go right ahead, but I'll take Murray anyday........ Are we gonna go 14-0... nope, but Lord knows we should improve from last year and I can bet you money if Murray showed up drunk he'd be suspended. It is what it is, either way I'm ready to get it on and then we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ever since you started posting here at Woody's you have been, as you say shooting off at the mouth... Almost every post you have put up is trying to convince others USCe is for real and loaded with new 5* recruits and has the best coach on the planet...yada...yada....yada. I have yet to crow how the DAWGS are gonna slay the world, if you'll take the time to look I have even said the first 2 games scare me and could very well go 0-2. I am shall we say cautiously optimistic. So there goes another theory of yours.....out the window  Do we have a Lattimore in the backfield?? Nope, never said we did. Can he repeat and avoid the sophmore slump?? Time will tell. Do we have Jefferies?? Nope again NEVER said we did... Do we have a top DE, who knows we have some good returning players and 2 interior DL that look to be beasts. I think our 2 corners are very good, now the saftey spot is iffy, but word is Williams is tearing it up in practice so far. Now our LB corps is is atheletic as anyone's IMO. We have some of the best TE's in the league and one of the best young QB's in the league. If you wanna compare Garcia and Murray go right ahead, but I'll take Murray anyday........ Are we gonna go 14-0... nope, but Lord knows we should improve from last year and I can bet you money if Murray showed up drunk he'd be suspended. It is what it is, either way I'm ready to get it on and then we'll see how it plays out.



 I beg to differ....I dont try to convince anyone that USC is a worldbeater, that the UGA fans have said for me, not me.  I dont care if anybody on this forum likes usc or is convinced i am trying to steer anyone that they are, i am not.  I am a USC fan, yall are UGA fans....We will never see eye to eye.  If you want to compare Murray and Garcia look up their stats, garcia actually passed for more yards that murray last season but i agree with you, murray is as good if not a little better now and should blow garcia out of the water.  He was a heck of a freshman qb.  I appreciate you answering the talent question.  I dont want to put words in your mouth but from what you posted it looks like we are more talented at most spots?  I know how the expectations are but thats all they are.  What you posted was pretty much what i did correct?  Uga= better qb, te and kicking team......USC the rest?    I respect your post.  FWIW, we have our two senior lb back healthy for seems like the first time in paulk and wilson, theyre very good themselves.   Ive never said usc was dominant, all i ask and post for is to be mentioned in our confrence, for some reason yall like to say things i didnt say.  We are not dominant, we are competative and i hope to be for a few years.  But i agree with most all of your post, very down to earth.


----------



## gin house (Aug 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ever since you started posting here at Woody's you have been, as you say shooting off at the mouth... Almost every post you have put up is trying to convince others USCe is for real and loaded with new 5* recruits and has the best coach on the planet...yada...yada....yada. I have yet to crow how the DAWGS are gonna slay the world, if you'll take the time to look I have even said the first 2 games scare me and could very well go 0-2. I am shall we say cautiously optimistic. So there goes another theory of yours.....out the window  Do we have a Lattimore in the backfield?? Nope, never said we did. Can he repeat and avoid the sophmore slump?? Time will tell. Do we have Jefferies?? Nope again NEVER said we did... Do we have a top DE, who knows we have some good returning players and 2 interior DL that look to be beasts. I think our 2 corners are very good, now the saftey spot is iffy, but word is Williams is tearing it up in practice so far. Now our LB corps is is atheletic as anyone's IMO. We have some of the best TE's in the league and one of the best young QB's in the league. If you wanna compare Garcia and Murray go right ahead, but I'll take Murray anyday........ Are we gonna go 14-0... nope, but Lord knows we should improve from last year and I can bet you money if Murray showed up drunk he'd be suspended. It is what it is, either way I'm ready to get it on and then we'll see how it plays out.



  I dont know too much about that?  Seems like the suspensions in athens only occur when an arrest is made.  Hey, didnt the guy who got the ticket on the moped make a statement that he wouldnt be in court the day hes supposed to be because of the football game?  Isnt that illegal and warranted a bench warrant?  Should he not get a talking to about being in court by the staff?    I agree......Im ready to roll.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)

All I want to do is get this thread to another page.....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## 00Beau (Aug 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dry it up little dude.  Nobody is king of anything and nobody is following anybody.  Football season is almost here so this kind of thing gets ramped up around this time.  Everybody is ready for the season to begin and this is part of the fun.
> 
> People make me laugh.  It's ok when they want to "talk smack" but if it is someone else they have a problem with.  Or maybe you just don't like how I do it.  It doesn't matter.  Some people might not like what you say or how you say it.
> 
> ...



You are also the King of name calling, you are probably the one that whines in private to all the moderators trying to get people banned, I was making a statement and you did not agree so you you set off calling names, Little Dude , you need to grow up, you are the one that takes it personal, it shows in most all your post. LOL!!!!  Hope to talk to you after UGA starts 0-2 This year, don`t disappear!!!LOL , Dude take a chill pill, it is only the internet! . I guess I will start putting (joke) behind stuff that might make you a little upset!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 14, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> All I want to do is get this thread to another page.....



Well you did it, dang your team has some sensitive fans!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

00Beau said:


> You are also the King of name calling, you are probably the one that whines in private to all the moderators trying to get people banned, I was making a statement and you did not agree so you you set off calling names, Little Dude , you need to grow up, you are the one that takes it personal, it shows in most all your post. LOL!!!!  Hope to talk to you after UGA starts 0-2 This year, don`t disappear!!!LOL , Dude take a chill pill, it is only the internet! . I guess I will start putting (joke) behind stuff that might make you a little upset!!



What a silly little post.

You don't know what you're talking about.

First of all, people get themselves banned because they don't know how to act.  I don't have the power to ban or get anyone banned.  Don't be stupid, you won't get banned.  Sort of like, don't fight with the police and you won't get hurt.  But I love when people blame me for their own stupidity.

As for name calling, if being called little dude wounded you, I don't know what to tell you.

Last, maybe _I'm_ kidding too.  Ever think of that?  Oh the pandarora's box we could let loose if we stopped to consider that possibility huh?

Me and ginny are good.  You don't believe me, pm him and ask him, he'll tell you.

But I appreciate the title of king.  I enjoy irony.

I'm sure you're a good guy.  Just wound a little tight.  But these are stressful times that we live in so I get it.

BTW, I don't care if we start 0-7, I'll be right here.  Just like I was last year when we had a bad season.  What would run me off, fear of trash talk?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Well you did it, dang your team has some sensitive fans!!!!



Only other fans are sensitive and take it too seriously.  Never you.  Their posts are too serious and yours are always "all in good fun."  I love it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont know too much about that?  Seems like the suspensions in athens only occur when an arrest is made.  Hey, didnt the guy who got the ticket on the moped make a statement that he wouldnt be in court the day hes supposed to be because of the football game?  Isnt that illegal and warranted a bench warrant?  Should he not get a talking to about being in court by the staff?    I agree......Im ready to roll.



 Your really gonna try and compare a traffic violation on a moped to 5 alcohol related violations. AJ Green was not arrested, nor formally charged by the NCAA and he was suspended. Richt has suspended numerous players and run a bunch off this year for being "stupid". Has visor boy?? Nope he just names him his starting QB. You can try and spin that all you want, but the truth of the matter is almost every school out there would have already run him off or parked his tail for being such a bonehead.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Your really gonna try and compare a traffic violation on a moped to 5 alcohol related violations. AJ Green was not arrested, nor formally charged by the NCAA and he was suspended. Richt has suspended numerous players and run a bunch off this year for being "stupid". Has visor boy?? Nope he just names him his starting QB. You can try and spin that all you want, but the truth of the matter is almost every school out there would have already run him off or parked his tail for being such a bonehead.



What's the over under on how long Nick Saban would have put up with Garcia's crap?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 14, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Well you did it, dang your team has some sensitive fans!!!!



Mmmmm ok.... Last I checked we are not the ones who had a fan poison a rivals trees. Also I take it you have not tuned into any sports radio lately?? Try Finebaum and then tell us who has sensitive fans..... I like and respect Bama always have, but as far as sensitive fans it's not even close.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Mmmmm ok.... Last I checked we are not the ones who had a fan poison a rivals trees. Also I take it you have not tuned into any sports radio lately?? Try Finebaum and then tell us who has sensitive fans..... I like and respect Bama always have, but as far as sensitive fans it's not even close.



That is what is called getting served.

Nothing like the truth to cut through a smoke screen.

00 just likes to roar about how wrong everybody is.  it makes him feel right.  LOL.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 14, 2011)

he did get suspended, didn't practice with the team during the spring.  At least he is smart enough to make his mistakes during the off season or at the end of a season.  Wes Saunders was removed from the team, arguably one of the best tight ends in the league last year.  He was cleared but it was too late, so anyone that says spurrier "does not suspend players or remove them from the team" is not being accurate with the facts.  Another one I just remembered, victor hampton is sitting out the first 3 games of this season for violation of team rules.  Not an arrest or an ncaa probe, SITTING for breaking team rules.  Don't peddle the spurrier runs a loose program junk....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 14, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> he did get suspended, didn't practice with the team during the spring.  At least he is smart enough to make his mistakes during the off season or at the end of a season.  Wes Saunders was removed from the team, arguably one of the best tight ends in the league last year.  He was cleared but it was too late, so anyone that says spurrier "does not suspend players or remove them from the team" is not being accurate with the facts.  Another one I just remembered, victor hampton is sitting out the first 3 games of this season for violation of team rules.  Not an arrest or an ncaa probe, SITTING for breaking team rules.  Don't peddle the spurrier runs a loose program junk....



ACTIONS speak louder than words Irish......... If there was a better option at QB you know just like eveyone else that Garcia would have been suspended. I believe in second chances and knowing kids do stupid things Lord knows we all have done some dumb things, but 5 times dude...... 5..... Visor boy doesn't have a better option and he knows he has a good team and suspending Garcia would flush those dreams down the toilet. You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

5 times!!! 5 times~!!!!!! 5 times !!!!!!! 5 times !!!!!!!!! 5 times !!!!!!!!!!! 5 times!!!!!! 5 times!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 times !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 times!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wouldnt even try to argue that if I was a Carolina fan! 5 times!!! 5 times!!!!! 5 times!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

LSU's Ryan Perrilloux was suspended twice then kicked off the team by Les Miles back in 2008. 

But like others have said, to be suspended 5 different times and still be on the team is a JOKE.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 14, 2011)

South Carolina is a joke!!!  LOL, just kidding chicken folks.  But I too will have to be proven wrong.  

Gin, you asked for a question to be amswered but you never answered mine. Which is more important winning seasons or an SEC title?  Also, you want to point out grammatical errors, when half your posts aren't puntuated properly and aren't used in the proper context.

I have a question for Irish and Gin, do you think Garcia would be starting if Spurrier had a Murray as backup?    I mean 5 suspension.  and you are really trying to defend Spurrier?


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> South Carolina is a joke!!!  LOL, just kidding chicken folks.  But I too will have to be proven wrong.
> 
> Gin, you asked for a question to be amswered but you never answered mine. Which is more important winning seasons or an SEC title?  Also, you want to point out grammatical errors, when half your posts aren't puntuated properly and aren't used in the proper context.
> 
> I have a question for Irish and Gin, do you think Garcia would be starting if Spurrier had a Murray as backup?    I mean 5 suspension.  and you are really trying to defend Spurrier?


 

Just drop the grammer talk...You cant even spell right in when dogging me.
  I would answer your question but its so wide open, how many winning seasons?  How many titles??   I will say this, I would rather have six winning seasons that an SEC title.  IMO  What good is it to have an SEC title and get to the point you cant break even in your confrence?  What good is an SEC title sitting on the shelf when you lose to very unsuperior teams?   I like to know my program is going forward, not toping out and starting over.  You many not agree, im sure you wont but what good is an SEC title from half a decade ago matter with this season?  I like to push forward, winning is fine with me as long as we keep doing it. Id rather have that than a title.   Titles are great, heck, thats the only reason Notre Dame is getting decent recruits is from fifty years ago but they werent SEC titles  Go ask the irish fans.....Would yall rather have winnning seasons or titles from the 50's?  Its all in how you judge things i guess.


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> South Carolina is a joke!!!  LOL, just kidding chicken folks.  But I too will have to be proven wrong.
> 
> Gin, you asked for a question to be amswered but you never answered mine. Which is more important winning seasons or an SEC title?  Also, you want to point out grammatical errors, when half your posts aren't puntuated properly and aren't used in the proper context.
> 
> I have a question for Irish and Gin, do you think Garcia would be starting if Spurrier had a Murray as backup?    I mean 5 suspension.  and you are really trying to defend Spurrier?



  I will say SPurrier got rid of one of the best players USC has had in Summers when spurrier got here.  Summers could have been better than latti, he had more skills.  Spurrier kicked him off the team,  he kicked Wes Saunders off the team and he was a great TE, hes with the steelers now.  Spurrier has no problem getting rid of great athletes if he needs to.  Now garcia, he has been suspended numerous times and i think one involving the police(the first one he keyed a professors car)  the rest by the staff.  Garcia has done boneheaded things to hurt his team(chick fil a bowl)  but the rest were just himself,  who did he hurt speaking his mind in the last incident?  If he was drunk half the team was.   Spurrier has no problem removing players if need be but i do think he keeps the fans in mind by keeping him around to keep us in contention to win.  Why get rid of him over stupiud things as Spurrier call it?  That would only hurt the team and fans.  As far as Periloux......Miles got rid of him because he sucked at qb, if he was decent he would have still been there.    To answer your question if spurrier would get rid of Garcia if he had a Murray as a backup(Murray is not a backup, he could start for anybody)?  Yes he would be gone but for the betterment of the team, fans and program he is still there.  Shaw is decent but i dont think near Garcia.


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU's Ryan Perrilloux was suspended twice then kicked off the team by Les Miles back in 2008.
> 
> But like others have said, to be suspended 5 different times and still be on the team is a JOKE.



  Perrilloux was touted to be great.....I thought he sucked at the least?  Miles got rid of him for that most likely, not to be a saint.   There hasnt been a qb at lsu since Matt Mauk(dont know how you spell his last name).   You should have a few this coming year but perilloux and jefferson are not qb's ........Rivers little brother and the georgia kid may be different.  Theres a difference in getting rid of a kid that is a horrible qb and a kid that will be in the top ten of the sec recordbooks possibly after this year.  I think both had  the teams best interest in getting rid of and keeping those two.


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> ACTIONS speak louder than words Irish......... If there was a better option at QB you know just like eveyone else that Garcia would have been suspended. I believe in second chances and knowing kids do stupid things Lord knows we all have done some dumb things, but 5 times dude...... 5..... Visor boy doesn't have a better option and he knows he has a good team and suspending Garcia would flush those dreams down the toilet. You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.



  You nailed it, no doubt.  I aree 100%.  We dont have a solid option at qb but should you take it out on the team, fans and program because a kid hasnt grown up?  He isnt breaking the law, he isnt violating NCAA rules........where is it that he is so wrong?  I agree, to get suspended 5 times over alcahol is ridiculous but is it right to kick him off the team over stupiudity?  Like SOS said, i dont think so.   If we had a solid qb i do think Garcia would have been gone.  IMO


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> Perrilloux was touted to be great.....I thought he sucked at the least?  Miles got rid of him for that most likely, not to be a saint.   There hasnt been a qb at lsu since Matt Mauk(dont know how you spell his last name).   You should have a few this coming year but perilloux and jefferson are not qb's ........Rivers little brother and the georgia kid may be different.  Theres a difference in getting rid of a kid that is a horrible qb and a kid that will be in the top ten of the sec recordbooks possibly after this year.  I think both had  the teams best interest in getting rid of and keeping those two.



Jamarcus Russell was a pretty dang good college qb.  Matt Flynn too.  Not all world but winner.


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Jamarcus Russell was a pretty dang good college qb.  Matt Flynn too.  Not all world but winner.



 Russell IMO was a product of the talent around him.  He went what? #1 in the draft and where is he now?  I really dont know, last i heard i thought he was sitting at home  I did like the guy....dont know if it was mauk or flynn but one of them was a good one.  No neither world beaters but could manage the game but since then there hasnt been a decent qb at lsu is what im saying.  Perilloux was bad,  Jefferson has shown glempses of being a good one but still hasnt.  Dont know how we got on this but its conversation none the less.  The rivers kid and the georgia boy both have the talent, we'll see what happens with them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> Russell IMO was a product of the talent around him.  He went what? #1 in the draft and where is he now?  I really dont know, last i heard i thought he was sitting at home  I did like the guy....dont know if it was mauk or flynn but one of them was a good one.  No neither world beaters but could manage the game but since then there hasnt been a decent qb at lsu is what im saying.  Perilloux was bad,  Jefferson has shown glempses of being a good one but still hasnt.  Dont know how we got on this but its conversation none the less.  The rivers kid and the georgia boy both have the talent, we'll see what happens with them.



Gin the problem with that is that it never works when you compare what a qb did in college to what he does in the league.  pro scouts can't get it right.  Just because a guy has a good colege career and washes out in the league, that in no way means that he was not a good qb.

Think about it, Russell, Matt Lienart, John David Booty, David Greene, Tim Tebow, Colt McCoy, Jay Cutler, John Parker Wilson all just off the top of my head.

They were all very good college qbs regardless of how much talent was or was not around them.  They were undisputably good on the college level.

What they all haver in common is that have either done nothing or not done much on the pro level.  I will grant that the jury may still be out on Tebow but i don't think he is going to have the level of success in the NFL that he had at Florida.  Cutler may still have a good NFL career but I don't think he's going to be what some hoped.

That does not mean they were not very good college qbs.  They were.  But the NFL is a totally different world.  Defenses are much, much faster.  Faster than any SEC defense.  Receivers are open for a split second.  And playbooks are much more complex.

In college, most of the time guys get by on pure talent.  In the NFL they can not do that.  Russell has been a bust at the NFL level because he's lazy and probably not real bright.  What often determines that success at the next level is what they have between the ears.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That is what is called getting served.
> 
> Nothing like the truth to cut through a smoke screen.
> 
> 00 just likes to roar about how wrong everybody is.  it makes him feel right.  LOL.



Yea boy that is the way to serve it up, LOL!!! I poisoned the tree`s myself,  Instead of the King and his court, maybe your nick name should be Steve Spurrier(JOKE), with all the whining from you!!! Your sig line must make you feel right at home!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Yea boy that is the way to serve it up, LOL!!! I poisoned the tree`s myself,  Instead of the King and his court, maybe your nick name should be Steve Spurrier(JOKE), with all the whining from you!!! Your sig line must make you feel right at home!!



Well as king I would like to have someone dismiss my jester 00beau.  he's beginning to get repetitive and boring.


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well as king I would like to have someone dismiss my jester 00beau.  he's beginning to get repetitive and boring.



  Cant knock him for speaking the truth, i agree, USC is more talented that UGA this year.  If it was vice versa i would say so but i think USC is.  But we all have our own opinins.....are warped as some are


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> Cant knock him for speaking the truth, i agree, USC is more talented that UGA this year.  If it was vice versa i would say so but i think USC is.  But we all have our own opinins.....are warped as some are



King SS does not like the truth, he has on Blinders!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 14, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well as king I would like to have someone dismiss my jester 00beau.  he's beginning to get repetitive and boring.



That is definately the Pot calling the kettle black!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe an avatar bet is in order for this Georgia-South Carolina game since the blabber seems to be going back and forth.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe an avatar bet is in order for this Georgia-South Carolina game since the blabber seems to be going back and forth.



Well since you have no Dawg in this fight. You give us the terms and conditions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2011)

00Beau said:


> That is definately the Pot calling the kettle black!!!



Translation-You got me SGD.  I got nuthin.  Maybe this cliche' will help.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Well since you have no Dawg in this fight. You give us the terms and conditions.



The winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.

Who's in???


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> I will say SPurrier got rid of one of the best players USC has had in Summers when spurrier got here.  Summers could have been better than latti, he had more skills.  Spurrier kicked him off the team,  he kicked Wes Saunders off the team and he was a great TE, hes with the steelers now.  Spurrier has no problem getting rid of great athletes if he needs to.  Now garcia, he has been suspended numerous times and i think one involving the police(the first one he keyed a professors car)  the rest by the staff.  Garcia has done boneheaded things to hurt his team(chick fil a bowl)  but the rest were just himself,  who did he hurt speaking his mind in the last incident?  If he was drunk half the team was.   Spurrier has no problem removing players if need be but i do think he keeps the fans in mind by keeping him around to keep us in contention to win.  Why get rid of him over stupiud things as Spurrier call it?  That would only hurt the team and fans.  As far as Periloux......Miles got rid of him because he sucked at qb, if he was decent he would have still been there.    To answer your question if spurrier would get rid of Garcia if he had a Murray as a backup(Murray is not a backup, he could start for anybody)?  Yes he would be gone but for the betterment of the team, fans and program he is still there.  Shaw is decent but i dont think near Garcia.



So basically what you're saying, is that Spurrier will keep a player to make the fans happy no matter what the player does. You make excuses for Garcia, he has a serious problem and until he is taught that you have to pay for your stupidity then he will never get help.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.
> 
> Who's in???



I'm in. What about it ginny boy?


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm in. What about it ginny boy?



  Im game  Im tierd of seeing that crapy one you have  who is that?  Grantham?   Im in.  You gonna blab about this or gonna make it official?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im game  Im tierd of seeing that crapy one you have  who is that?  Grantham?   Im in.  You gonna blab about this or gonna make it official?



It's official then. You know who that is my avatar


----------



## gin house (Aug 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So basically what you're saying, is that Spurrier will keep a player to make the fans happy no matter what the player does. You make excuses for Garcia, he has a serious problem and until he is taught that you have to pay for your stupidity then he will never get help.



  Man...There so much more to college football than you seem to grasp.   No coach is going to kick a player of need as much as Garcia is needed off the team for drinking and speaking his mind when doing so.  What did he do that was so bad?  He 21, hes allowed to drink.  Can you tell me what was so wrong that he did?  No.    Its bad when you have a guy with five suspensions, no doubt but it is different for self imposed suspensions than NCAA violations and situations where the police are involved.  If you disagree with that you just dont want to have a discussion, you just want to argue.   Garcia did cost us the bowl game with FSU this year, no doubt, he was on a treadmill half the night trying to sober him up, we shouldnt have lost that game.  Other than that hes just been a typical college kid with the alcahol and a big mouth......I could see it if he were stealing, robbing, fighting, raping.......You know, lawbreaking.  This is college football, not christian school.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 14, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Mmmmm ok.... Last I checked we are not the ones who had a fan poison a rivals trees. Also I take it you have not tuned into any sports radio lately?? Try Finebaum and then tell us who has sensitive fans..... I like and respect Bama always have, but as far as sensitive fans it's not even close.



WHO YOU CALLING SENSITIVE?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe an avatar bet is in order for this Georgia-South Carolina game since the blabber seems to be going back and forth.





Les Miles said:


> The winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.
> 
> Who's in???





brownceluse said:


> I'm in. What about it ginny boy?





gin house said:


> Im game  Im tierd of seeing that crapy one you have  who is that?  Grantham?   Im in.  You gonna blab about this or gonna make it official?



Alright football fans... we have us a little bet going. 

Gin House is in for South Carolina - what about it Irish Leprechaun & Paddling Samurai??? 

Brownceluse is in for Georgia - what Dawg fans are going to stand with him?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2011)

Right here.  This oughta be fun.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Alright football fans... we have us a little bet going.
> 
> Gin House is in for South Carolina - what about it Irish Leprechaun & Paddling Samurai???
> 
> Brownceluse is in for Georgia - what Dawg fans are going to stand with him?



I'll stand by him. I'm not going to lose the cool hand luke avatar, because the Dawgs are losing to the game chickens this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.  This oughta be fun.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 15, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> WHO YOU CALLING SENSITIVE?



Nobody..... just pointing out the facts my friend, just pointing out the facts.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

WilcoSportsman said:


> I'll stand by him. I'm not going to lose the cool hand luke avatar, because the Dawgs are losing to the game chickens this year.



So does that mean you're in on the bet or no?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nobody..... just pointing out the facts my friend, just pointing out the facts.



...I'd say that "sensitivity meter runs high for just about everyone in this forum...


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So does that mean you're in on the bet or no?



I'm "All In".


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2011)

Who else? The only cock to step up is gin. How bout it Dawgs fans???


----------



## gin house (Aug 15, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Who else? The only cock to step up is gin. How bout it Dawgs fans???



  Your fellow mutts dont seem that confident   Im not worried about losing, it aint gonna happen but per say the stars  aligned and something bad happens.....You gotta walk me thru changing it, im not good with computers   Took me forever and a lot of guessing to get the one i have  Wheres all them mouthy mutts at?????   We got brownrecluse, SGD....who else?  What about you Unicoydog??  Yall man up


----------



## gin house (Aug 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.  This oughta be fun.



  Thats what you think  You gonna show Spurrier some love for a month


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in. And ginny boy I do know alot about football. Also know that Vandy, Duke, and Stanford wouldn't put up with that crap.  I've always said I like pro football better. The reasons, faster, more intense, and definately more DISCIPLINE.  Remember the Roethlesberger incident, he was never charged with a crime, just a "good ol boy having a few suds" and he got suspended for 8 games.  say what you want, you know Spurrier is only keeping him cause he wants to beat the dawgs so bad.

Oh yeah Ginny, how are ya'll looking for the next couple yrs of the competativeness at QB. You've talked up Garcia and Latti, and Jefferies, what about future QB recruits.  Remember to stay competative in the SEC you must have a decent QB?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 16, 2011)

Careful Gin any guy who uses the name and pic of his teams coach...and as far as any Jawja dawg paying up on the debt when they lose- dont drink the koolaid, dont drink the koolaid, dont drink the koolaid...lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Thats what you think  You gonna show Spurrier some love for a month



That's not what I said.  I said I was in on the bet.  If yall manage to beat us again I will sport a coastal trash avatar.  Nothing with Spurrier in it.  The man is goat dung.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Careful Gin any guy who uses the name and pic of his teams coach...and as far as any Jawja dawg paying up on the debt when they lose- dont drink the koolaid, dont drink the koolaid, dont drink the koolaid...lol



Are you in? Or is ginny the only cock?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Are you in? Or is ginny the only cock?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Your fellow mutts dont seem that confident   Im not worried about losing, it aint gonna happen but per say the stars  aligned and something bad happens.....You gotta walk me thru changing it, im not good with computers   Took me forever and a lot of guessing to get the one i have  Wheres all them mouthy mutts at?????   We got brownrecluse, SGD....who else?  What about you Unicoydog??  Yall man up


Where are the rest of your boy's? Looks like your the only one.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


>


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

So ginny is now guaranteeing a SC victory over us and thinks that they can not lose.  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Your fellow mutts dont seem that confident   Im not worried about losing, it aint gonna happen but per say the stars  aligned and something bad happens.....You gotta walk me thru changing it, im not good with computers   Took me forever and a lot of guessing to get the one i have  Wheres all them mouthy mutts at?????   We got brownrecluse, SGD....who else?  What about you Unicoydog??  Yall man up



Oh no..... I have been here since 2001 and have not participated in any avatar betting and not gonna start now. Can't wait for some foozball, won't be long now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> So ginny is now guaranteeing a SC victory over us and thinks that they can not lose.  This is gonna be fun.



I have made that mistake before myself. I remember him wanting us to name our big time players a few post's back. I think he thinks that the UGA team he will see this year is going to be the same as last year. Not saying we are going to win the game, but I think he will be surprised...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I have made that mistake before myself. I remember him wanting us to name our big time players a few post's back. I think he thinks that the UGA team he will see this year is going to be the same as last year. Not saying we are going to win the game, but I think he will be surprised...



I agree.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Dang, he called out the dawg fans and we showed up, but the little chickies done run off scared.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are leprechaun and samurai???


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'm in. And ginny boy I do know alot about football. Also know that Vandy, Duke, and Stanford wouldn't put up with that crap.  I've always said I like pro football better. The reasons, faster, more intense, and definately more DISCIPLINE.  Remember the Roethlesberger incident, he was never charged with a crime, just a "good ol boy having a few suds" and he got suspended for 8 games.  say what you want, you know Spurrier is only keeping him cause he wants to beat the dawgs so bad.
> 
> Oh yeah Ginny, how are ya'll looking for the next couple yrs of the competativeness at QB. You've talked up Garcia and Latti, and Jefferies, what about future QB recruits.  Remember to stay competative in the SEC you must have a decent QB?



   I will never understand where you get more discipline from pro football...If they dont get their five million dollar bonus theyre not gonna play and if they dont get traded to the team they want they will play half speed....  Rolthlisbeger....are you serius??  He got suspended for booze  What about the two or three girls he raped??  Yep, disciplined, he knew to let his lawyer get him out, youre right.  Pacman jones,  plexico burris, brett farve....hes very disciplined, youd figure hed have more sense than to take a pic and text to a girl who didnt like him  Nfl is a joke, its a money racket and diva convention but i will watch it to pass time.  Our qb's???  Oh, were good,  mcovoy, nosovicht, shaw, we've got a good many good ones and word is the printz guy from atlanta would comitt right now if his dad would let him.  We're loaded with talent, shamier jeffrey(little alshon) well two inches shorter but faster,  byrd(probably the fastest player in college football, freshman)  ellington quit basket ball to join the team, he was the second best player behind latti that year in sc.....weve got as good or better watching latti, jeffrey and garcia.....we'll be competative im sure.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Careful Gin any guy who uses the name and pic of his teams coach...and as far as any Jawja dawg paying up on the debt when they lose- dont drink the koolaid, dont drink the koolaid, dont drink the koolaid...lol



  This bet is legit,  i think they might hold up their end  just dont know if i want to hear them cry sporting the gamecock avitars, it sounds better with uga garb.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> So ginny is now guaranteeing a SC victory over us and thinks that they can not lose.  This is gonna be fun.



 Im not guaranteeing anything.....This is a bet and i gotta be confident in my team.   There you go putting words in my mouth


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's not what I said.  I said I was in on the bet.  If yall manage to beat us again I will sport a coastal trash avatar.  Nothing with Spurrier in it.  The man is goat dung.



  Terms of the bet per Les Miles is the winner gets to pick the avitar........You gonna sport SOS if you lose  Get the facts before you take up a bet next time, well, thats just typical UGA fans


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no..... I have been here since 2001 and have not participated in any avatar betting and not gonna start now. Can't wait for some foozball, won't be long now.



  You dont have to justify being scared to me  I dont blame you


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I have made that mistake before myself. I remember him wanting us to name our big time players a few post's back. I think he thinks that the UGA team he will see this year is going to be the same as last year. Not saying we are going to win the game, but I think he will be surprised...



  That goes both ways....I may eat my words when i watch our boys play but i truly believe we are way better than last year.  Way more weapons, talent and coaching.  Yall might be suprised at what yall see.  Jeridoux 318 lb, fordham, quarles, robertson.....That is a pure nasty front four, even better when you throw in a 1st team all sec DE in taylor on one side and ingram(just as good) on the other with clowney/ingram rotating and probably coming in together.......Gilmore has help   I gotta stop, im scaring myself  Get ready doggies, them bushes are gonna get thrashed


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You dont have to justify being scared to me  I dont blame you



Lol, ok little buddy if you say I'm scared then I guess I'm scared. Never have done the avatar bet thing, never will. But you think what you want.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Terms of the bet per Les Miles is the winner gets to pick the avitar........You gonna sport SOS if you lose  Get the facts before you take up a bet next time, well, thats just typical UGA fans



Les Miles is an LSU fan.  As such, he does not get to dictate the terms of the bet.  You can can call it whatever you want.  You can think whatever you want.  You will not see a day that I have Steve Spurrier in my avatar or pay any respect to that little puke in any way, shape, or form.  I will sport a SC avatar if UGA loses.  Period.  It will not be any kind of sore loser nonsense either.  But I am not going to use a Steve Spurrier avatar.  So go ahead and put that little fantasy to bed.  Most of what I do on here is joking around but I am complteley serious on that point.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> That goes both ways....I may eat my words when i watch our boys play but i truly believe we are way better than last year.  Way more weapons, talent and coaching.  Yall might be suprised at what yall see.  Jeridoux 318 lb, fordham, quarles, robertson.....That is a pure nasty front four, even better when you throw in a 1st team all sec DE in taylor on one side and ingram(just as good) on the other with clowney/ingram rotating and probably coming in together.......Gilmore has help   I gotta stop, im scaring myself  Get ready doggies, them bushes are gonna get thrashed



Way more coaching?  How does that work?  Yall hired a lot more coaches since last year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not guaranteeing anything.....This is a bet and i gotta be confident in my team.   There you go putting words in my mouth



Putting words in your mouth.  Sorry ginny but you've ridden that horse about as far as it is going to take you.  Remember saying this;  

"Your fellow mutts dont seem that confident Im not worried about losing, it aint gonna happen but per say the stars  aligned and something bad happens.....You gotta walk me thru changing it, im not good with computers   Took me forever and a lot of guessing to get the one i have  Wheres all them mouthy mutts at?????   We got brownrecluse, SGD....who else?  What about you Unicoydog??  Yall man up"

Sounds an awful lot like a guarantee of victory to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Putting words in your mouth.  Sorry ginny but you've ridden that horse about as far as it is going to take you.  Remember saying this;
> 
> "Your fellow mutts dont seem that confident Im not worried about losing, it aint gonna happen but per say the stars  aligned and something bad happens.....You gotta walk me thru changing it, im not good with computers   Took me forever and a lot of guessing to get the one i have  Wheres all them mouthy mutts at?????   We got brownrecluse, SGD....who else?  What about you Unicoydog??  Yall man up"
> 
> Sounds an awful lot like a guarantee of victory to me.



Thats exactly the way I understood it too. If I were gin I would be kind of nervous now that they have made the SI cover....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> That goes both ways....I may eat my words when i watch our boys play but i truly believe we are way better than last year.  Way more weapons, talent and coaching.  Yall might be suprised at what yall see.  Jeridoux 318 lb, fordham, quarles, robertson.....That is a pure nasty front four, even better when you throw in a 1st team all sec DE in taylor on one side and ingram(just as good) on the other with clowney/ingram rotating and probably coming in together.......Gilmore has help   I gotta stop, im scaring myself  Get ready doggies, them bushes are gonna get thrashed


You have no worries gin. Remember all we have is Murray and a kicking game!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Thats exactly the way I understood it too. If I were gin I would be kind of nervous now that they have made the SI cover....



Man he is so drunk on Carolina Kool Aid and reveling in the glory of his historic 9-5 season that he can't be reasoned with.

He says something kooky, you call him on it, and he just says that he never said it and that you are putting words in his mouth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You have no worries gin. Remember all we have is Murray and a kicking game!!



And they have "tons of talent and coaching and weapons all over the field."  That's what they say every year.

Stand by for him to claim that he didn't say that and that I'm putting words in his mouth like "typical UGA fan."


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man he is so drunk on Carolina Kool Aid and reveling tin the glory of his historic 9-5 season that he can't be reasoned with.
> 
> He says something kooky, you call him on it, and he just says that he never said it and that you are putting words in his mouth.



When you have all the talent in the SEC you can be like that!!!!! Oh and the best coaching!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And they have "tons of talent and coaching and weapons all over the field."  That's what they say every year.
> 
> Stand by for him to claim that he didn't say that and that I'm putting words in his mouth like "typical UGA fan."



Like a kid with his first karate lesson........


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> When you have all the talent in the SEC you can be like that!!!!! Oh and the best coaching!



...and so many weapons.  Like fat receivers and head case qbs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and so many weapons.  Like fat receivers and head case qbs.


 Stay wasted my friends!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Like a kid with his first karate lesson........



ginny reminds me of that one buddy everybody has that comes over to watch the game but doesn't really know the rules and gets names and things wrong.  You know that guy that hollers "Pass interference!!!" every time the opposing dbs make a play.

NOW I'm putting words in your mouth ginny.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ginny reminds me of that one buddy everybody has that comes over to watch the game but doesn't really know the rules and gets names and things wrong.  You know that guy that hollers "Pass interference!!!" every time the opposing dbs make a play.
> 
> NOW I'm putting words in your mouth ginny.


Like the guy thats watching the fb game asking how many outs are there!!!!!! 
 Maybe like that guy when you tell him you've done something he finish's your sentence for you, because he's done everything you've done. But better!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Well since you have no Dawg in this fight. You give us the terms and conditions.



Well, looks to me like a Dawg fan ask Les for terms and conditions.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.
> 
> Who's in???



Looks like this was the terms when the bets were made, So I guess a Steve Spurrier avatar will be nice for SGD!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And We have "tons of talent and coaching and weapons all over the field."  That's what we say every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Are yall talking to each other about UGA, that is what is said year in and year out from The Dawg Fans, we gonna win us a National Championship this year?????? Just asking don`t get mad!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Looks like this was the terms when the bets were made, So I guess a Steve Spurrier avatar will be nice for SGD!!!!



  Yep.  Les Miles call us all to an avitar bet and spidermonkey and myself are the first two to agree.  Les Miles confirms SGD wanting to be in on the bet and he agrees,  he knew the terms.   Am i missing something here?


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's not what I said.  I said I was in on the bet.  If yall manage to beat us again I will sport a coastal trash avatar.  Nothing with Spurrier in it.  The man is goat dung.



Duh, if UGA loses I will pick my own SC avatar, rules are made by me!!!  LOL!!  Doesn`t suprise me!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > And We have "tons of talent and coaching and weapons all over the field."  That's what we say every year.
> ...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 16, 2011)

Been away for a few days.  I agree with unicoi that the avatar bets are kind of silly.  Seems like the ones that have "been getting it on" in this thread is where the bet should lay.  Doesn't mean I am any less of a fan as I am sure all of the old timers on this board will attest.  Win or lose I will offer a congratulations and move on to the next game.

And before Spots chimes in, my beef with Auburn was with Scam and cheating smugness.  I really never had a beef with Auburn before the whole scandal (or alleged scandal).  I was equally upset when Marcus was seen on TV doing the gator chomp when we were drubbing florida in the swamp last year.  Old school I guess, compete then be a good sport when it's over and play with integrity.

Have fun with your avatar bet....


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Les Miles is an LSU fan.  As such, he does not get to dictate the terms of the bet.  You can can call it whatever you want.  You can think whatever you want.  You will not see a day that I have Steve Spurrier in my avatar or pay any respect to that little puke in any way, shape, or form.  I will sport a SC avatar if UGA loses.  Period.  It will not be any kind of sore loser nonsense either.  But I am not going to use a Steve Spurrier avatar.  So go ahead and put that little fantasy to bed.  Most of what I do on here is joking around but I am complteley serious on that point.



  Les Miles brought it up and spidermonkey and wilosportsman and myself jumped in.  If you are gonna be in on it you have to abide by the cajuns rules  Aint no fun if you can pick your own avitar.  If im gonna let a dawg pick my avitar im gonna pick a dawgs avitar and for you im loving the spurrier avitar......You in the bet or not?


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Yep.  Les Miles call us all to an avitar bet and spidermonkey and myself are the first two to agree.  Les Miles confirms SGD wanting to be in on the bet and he agrees,  he knew the terms.   Am i missing something here?



Nope, typical dawg fan, Blinders On, must of missed his partners question to Les about making conditions, the way i read it , it could be a picture of the beach if that is what the winner wants!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Putting words in your mouth.  Sorry ginny but you've ridden that horse about as far as it is going to take you.  Remember saying this;
> 
> "Your fellow mutts dont seem that confident Im not worried about losing, it aint gonna happen but per say the stars  aligned and something bad happens.....You gotta walk me thru changing it, im not good with computers   Took me forever and a lot of guessing to get the one i have  Wheres all them mouthy mutts at?????   We got brownrecluse, SGD....who else?  What about you Unicoydog??  Yall man up"
> 
> Sounds an awful lot like a guarantee of victory to me.



 Yall do realize this is a sports forum and little ribbing and trashtalk is in order?  Why is it the UGa crowd can joke about but anybody else does and yall go to peices?  Whinebags


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Looks like this was the terms when the bets were made, So I guess a Steve Spurrier avatar will be nice for SGD!!!!



Not going to happen.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Been away for a few days.  I agree with unicoi that the avatar bets are kind of silly.  Seems like the ones that have "been getting it on" in this thread is where the bet should lay.  Doesn't mean I am any less of a fan as I am sure all of the old timers on this board will attest.  Win or lose I will offer a congratulations and move on to the next game.
> 
> And before Spots chimes in, my beef with Auburn was with Scam and cheating smugness.  I really never had a beef with Auburn before the whole scandal (or alleged scandal).  I was equally upset when Marcus was seen on TV doing the gator chomp when we were drubbing florida in the swamp last year.  Old school I guess, compete then be a good sport when it's over and play with integrity.
> 
> Have fun with your avatar bet....



  Irish......That was awesome when he did the chomp  Just a little excited, thats all.......to the victor the spoils   He was just showing that young gator fan how to properly do it


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Yall do realize this is a sports forum and little ribbing and trashtalk is in order?  Why is it the UGa crowd can joke about but anybody else does and yall go to peices?  Whinebags



Exactly, if we do it, it is homerism, or hey let me tell you something little buddy or hey little dude, talk about repetitive and boring, same as their team!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure why you guys think somebody who has no dog in the fight should get to dictate the terms of the bet.  And what any of this has to do with 00 I have no idea.

But I am not going to sport a Steve Spurrier avatar and you kids can either live with that or you can't.  But it is not going to happen and I don't care who set the terms for the bet.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not going to happen.



  Are you in or out?  Go ahead and clear it up if youre in the bet.  Its up to the winner as to the avitar of the loser.  You scared?


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not going to happen.



K, i was just reading back on how the bet started, that is why I don`t bet anything !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Exactly, if we do it, it is homerism, or hey let me tell you something little buddy or hey little dude, talk about repetitive and boring, same as their team!!!



Sounds like you need to toughen up a little.  This is at least the second time I've heard you complain about this sort of thing.

And what do you have invested in this?


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not sure why you guys think somebody who has no dog in the fight should get to dictate the terms of the bet.  And what any of this has to do with 00 I have no idea.
> 
> But I am not going to sport a Steve Spurrier avatar and you kids can either live with that or you can't.  But it is not going to happen and I don't care who set the terms for the bet.



  Sound awfully scared to me


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not sure why you guys think somebody who has no dog in the fight should get to dictate the terms of the bet.  And what any of this has to do with 00 I have no idea.
> 
> But I am not going to sport a Steve Spurrier avatar and you kids can either live with that or you can't.  But it is not going to happen and I don't care who set the terms for the bet.



Jeff, is the one that ask him to set the rules before you agreed to bet. The internet is public. LOL!!! And I would really like to see Steve in your avatar!!  Sorry but it would be funny!!  Holy Cow, page 7, best thread in a long time!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Are you in or out?  Go ahead and clear it up if youre in the bet.  Its up to the winner as to the avitar of the loser.  You scared?



See post #297.  I'm not in if you think for one second that I'm going to let you choose my avatar.  I wouldn't do that with any team.  I've been in a bunch of these avatar bets.  Been on both ends of it.  And I always keep my word.  But I have not, nor will I ever agree to letting anybody pick my avatar for me.  If you can live with that, I'm in.  If not, I'm out.  Up to yall.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol, ok little buddy if you say I'm scared then I guess I'm scared. Never have done the avatar bet thing, never will. But you think what you want.....



 Actions speak louder than words "little buddy" so you sit right there on the sidelines and hold down the fort  Hey, you gonna help ref the bet with Les Miles and make sure the loser go thu with their end of the deal?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Sound awfully scared to me



Do you think for one second that I care whether or not you think I'm "scared"?

I'm not giving any of you that much free reign in a bet.  never have.  And I'm not going to start now.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> See post #297.  I'm not in if you think for one second that I'm going to let you choose my avatar.  I wouldn't do that with any team.  I've been in a bunch of these avatar bets.  Been on both ends of it.  And I always keep my word.  But I have not, nor will I ever agree to letting anybody pick my avatar for me.  If you can live with that, I'm in.  If not, I'm out.  Up to yall.



 So if i lose im gonna put a clowney pic up in my avitar, is that cool?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Jeff, is the one that ask him to set the rules before you agreed to bet. The internet is public. LOL!!! And I would really like to see Steve in your avatar!!  Sorry but it would be funny!!  Holy Cow, page 7, best thread in a long time!!!



1.  Clearly.  That's evident by the presence of people like yourself.

2.  They'll be ice skating in you know where when that happens.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you think for one second that I care whether or not you think I'm "scared"?
> 
> I'm not giving any of you that much free reign in a bet.  never have.  And I'm not going to start now.



..............................


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sounds like you need to toughen up a little.  This is at least the second time I've heard you complain about this sort of thing.
> 
> And what do you have invested in this?



Not complaining, just giving you a taste of your own whining Steve, you said I was repetitive and boring, Good Grief, Check out my avatar , not so bad!! I didn`t bet and can even put him up there, they beat Bama. But if I did bet , i wouldn`t back out after the rules are in place!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 1.  Clearly.  That's evident by the presence of people like yourself.
> 
> 2.  They'll be ice skating in you know where when that happens.



Typical Dawg fan, not his way, then no way at all !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> So if i lose im gonna put a clowney pic up in my avitar, is that cool?



Are you just playing dumb?  No.  If you lose you sport a UGA avatar but not one of my choosing.  As long as it's not something trashing UGA then it's game.  If you aren't mature enough to know what is acceptable and what isn't then you should probably stay away from this sort of thing.  Not you specifically but anybody.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Typical Dawg fan, not his way, then no way at all !!!



Whatever.  You are typical of something too but it has nothing to do with team affiliation.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> ..............................



He is scared and trying to change the rules, might as well call off the bet Gin, Good Luck.  Hope SC beats em by 40.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey ginny is irish scared too? Becuase he doesnt do avatar bets?


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever.  You are typical of something too but it has nothing to do with team affiliation.



Ok, Thanks


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> ..............................



Yawn.  It's not working ginny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hey ginny is irish scared too? Becuase he doesnt do avatar bets?



No that's different.

This is truly like dealing with a bunch of kids.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hey ginny is irish scared too? Becuase he doesnt do avatar bets?



I don`t do them either, but it is fun messing with yall about it!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> He is scared and trying to change the rules, might as well call off the bet Gin, Good Luck.  Hope SC beats em by 40.



They will becuase they have all the talent, and best coaches!!! Ginny told me so!


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Well since you have no Dawg in this fight. You give us the terms and conditions.



Here it is SGD......Spidermonkey asked Les for the terms.  Can a dawg fan not speak for them all?  Well, i know they all talk out their rears and in circles but is dawg nation on here gonna back their man in asking for terms and conditions?


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No that's different.
> 
> This is truly like dealing with a bunch of kids.



Now, Now simmer down Steve!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No that's different.
> 
> This is truly like dealing with a bunch of kids.



Dont worry they made the SI cover!! We are good!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Here it is SGD......Spidermonkey asked Les for the terms.  Can a dawg fan not speak for them all?  Well, i know they all talk out their rears and in circles but is dawg nation on here gonna back their man in asking for terms and conditions?



I have told you what terms and conditions are acceptable to me.  You are the brilliante' that wants an LSU fan to set the terms of a UGA/SC avatar bet.  That's just dumb.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Now, Now simmer down Steve!!



I'll try Bo.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Here it is SGD......Spidermonkey asked Les for the terms.  Can a dawg fan not speak for them all?  Well, i know they all talk out their rears and in circles but is dawg nation on here gonna back their man in asking for terms and conditions?



You are definatly the best cock fan on this forum!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Dont worry they made the SI cover!! We are good!



Shhhhhh.  He thinks they are a national power now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Shhhhhh.  He thinks they are a national power now.



I love this place!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Here it is SGD......Spidermonkey asked Les for the terms.  Can a dawg fan not speak for them all?  Well, i know they all talk out their rears and in circles but is dawg nation on here gonna back their man in asking for terms and conditions?



You need to stop now Gin, as in post 311 we are not mature enough to know the rules, maybe he should have read the terms ask for by brownceluse before betting, talk about not being mature enough to man up!!  Just back out Gin, we all know who blew this bet up!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> You need to stop now Gin, as in post 311 we are not mature enough to know the rules, maybe he should have read the terms ask for by brownceluse before betting, talk about not being mature enough to man up!!  Just back out Gin, we all know who blew this bet up!!!



You make me laugh.  A true internet comando.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll try Bo.



Thanks brother, always make up before going to sleep!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

I see a new page on this thread real soon!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You make me laugh.  A true internet comando.



Thanks, what is a comando, isn`t that going with no underwear??????


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Beau I want to thank for befriending gin. It has been lonely for him. Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok girls, see ya tomorrow I hope!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Thanks brother, always make up before going to sleep!!!!



never mad.  Fun to spar on here but I'm never mad.

I enjoy these bets but I'm not giving anybody that kind of leeway.  I'll be happy to pay up and sport a SC avatar if we lose but I aint using a Spurrier avatar.  It would be like having one praising Bin Laden.  Some things you just don't allow the possibility for.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Thanks, what is a comando, isn`t that going with no underwear??????



Bwhahahahahaha!!  Not what I meant.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Ok girls, see ya tomorrow I hope!!!!



Quit calling us names or I will PM a mod!


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

00Beau said:


> You need to stop now Gin, as in post 311 we are not mature enough to know the rules, maybe he should have read the terms ask for by brownceluse before betting, talk about not being mature enough to man up!!  Just back out Gin, we all know who blew this bet up!!!



  You see theyre still making fun of me liking the potential of my team and saying goofy things about me talking national power and all kinds of foolishness but you see me ready to stand behind my belief.   All i hear is kwame this and ogletree that and "they might be suprised, this is a different team .......bla....bla.....bla....bla......grantham....bla      NO!!! I wont do a bet where you can pick my avitar.............Sounds like they can talk the talk but sure cant walk the walk.    There again, typical uga.   They want to talk the Si issue........Why not take the bet guys?  Yalls mouths should convince you to do it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You see theyre still making fun of me liking the potential of my team and saying goofy things about me talking national power and all kinds of foolishness but you see me ready to stand behind my belief.   All i hear is kwame this and ogletree that and "they might be suprised, this is a different team .......bla....bla.....bla....bla......grantham....bla      NO!!! I wont do a bet where you can pick my avitar.............Sounds like they can talk the talk but sure cant walk the walk.    There again, typical uga.   They want to talk the Si issue........Why not take the bet guys?  Yalls mouths should convince you to do it.



The only thing typical about UGA is that we typically beat SC.

Stop whining about how rough we are on you.  Are you saying you can't "take it"?


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Beau I want to thank for befriending gin. It has been lonely for him. Thanks for taking one for the team.



Beau, Thanks for the help but i dont need it.  Ive saw a couple girls play patti cake before.....I can handle brownrecluse and SGD.   They are a mean little team.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You see theyre still making fun of me liking the potential of my team and saying goofy things about me talking national power and all kinds of foolishness but you see me ready to stand behind my belief.   All i hear is kwame this and ogletree that and "they might be suprised, this is a different team .......bla....bla.....bla....bla......grantham....bla      NO!!! I wont do a bet where you can pick my avitar.............Sounds like they can talk the talk but sure cant walk the walk.    There again, typical uga.   They want to talk the Si issue........Why not take the bet guys?  Yalls mouths should convince you to do it.


 I took the bet...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Beau, Thanks for the help but i dont need it.  Ive saw a couple girls play patti cake before.....I can handle brownrecluse and SGD.   They are a mean little team.



Did I mention the SI article?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Beau, Thanks for the help but i dont need it.  Ive saw a couple girls play patti cake before.....I can handle brownrecluse and SGD.   They are a mean little team.



I resent that.  I don't think I'm mean at all.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I resent that.  I don't think I'm mean at all.



Now i'm starting to feel bad.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> never mad.  Fun to spar on here but I'm never mad.
> 
> I enjoy these bets but I'm not giving anybody that kind of leeway.  I'll be happy to pay up and sport a SC avatar if we lose but I aint using a Spurrier avatar.  It would be like having one praising Bin Laden.  Some things you just don't allow the possibility for.



Yes...because college football is life and death and terrorism....don't get too serious SGD, it's just a little Spurrier avatar.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The only thing typical about UGA is that we typically beat SC.
> 
> Stop whining about how rough we are on you.  Are you saying you can't "take it"?



 We beat you last year and i think we will do it again, how can you get me whining about how yall are rough on me???  Youre the one wimping out on the bet.  Im ready.  Im not even gonna comment on the last part of that.....Thats all you little buddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Now i'm starting to feel bad.



i'm not.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I took the bet...



OK.....You agree to the avitar of my choice and the same for me?????   Looks like its just me and you spidermonkey.   The level of mouth is high in the south but the confidence is way down.....I dont see SGD taking the bet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Tell you what, tell you what.

I think the terms are ridiculous and stupid.  But it is not yall's fault that I didn't realize yall had made such goofy rules.

So if UGA loses, yall can pick my avatar.

But while I normally would let you get by with a pic of a UGA cheerleader or a hot girl in a UGA jersey or something, I'm going to make it extremely unpleasant on you if UGA wins.  Since you want to be cute with this Spurrier thing, you are gonna hate life if we win.

Game on.  Stop whining.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I resent that.  I don't think I'm mean at all.



Surely you dont take that serius?   Like a couple little girls playing patticake, yes    mean, no.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tell you what, tell you what.
> 
> I think the terms are ridiculous and stupid.  But it is not yall's fault that I didn't realize yall had made such goofy rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> OK.....You agree to the avitar of my choice and the same for me?????   Looks like its just me and you spidermonkey.   The level of mouth is high in the south but the confidence is way down.....I dont see SGD taking the bet.



Stop calling me names or I will have to tell a mod


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tell you what, tell you what.
> 
> I think the terms are ridiculous and stupid.  But it is not yall's fault that I didn't realize yall had made such goofy rules.
> 
> ...



   AHHHHHHHH!!!!!  Caved in to the gamecock pressure just like your team is about to do.   ALRIGHT,  Its game on.........Come on gamecocks, ive already got yalls avitars in my head.  Now i need somebody on here to make it for me  You goin down SGD


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Surely you dont take that serius?   Like a couple little girls playing patticake, yes    mean, no.



Dude I don't take any of this crap serious.  There are several here that do but I don't.  there is a facebook page full of guys who swear I'm the devil because of things said here.  I don't care.  Let em think it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!  Caved in to the gamecock pressure just like your team is about to do.   ALRIGHT,  Its game on.........Come on gamecocks, ive already got yalls avitars in my head.  Now i need somebody on here to make it for me  You goin down SGD



You might have to wait a while. Ther are about 3 of yall.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Stop calling me names or I will have to tell a mod



  Dont know why youre  me about calling names and telling a mod............. Im a big boy, i can handle myself.  Why dont you get your superhero in your avitar on me


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I don't take any of this crap serious.  There are several here that do but I don't.  there is a facebook page full of guys who swear I'm the devil because of things said here.  I don't care.  Let em think it.



Those same guy are reading this thread right now, but cant post


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!  Caved in to the gamecock pressure just like your team is about to do.   ALRIGHT,  Its game on.........Come on gamecocks, ive already got yalls avitars in my head.  Now i need somebody on here to make it for me  You goin down SGD



...and for God's sake learn how to spell avatar.  Not gonna listen to guff from a man who spells like a sixth grader.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I don't take any of this crap serious.  There are several here that do but I don't.  there is a facebook page full of guys who swear I'm the devil because of things said here.  I don't care.  Let em think it.



  You think i think you do?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Those same guy are reading this thread right now, but cant post



nah some of them can still post.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Dont know why youre  me about calling names and telling a mod............. Im a big boy, i can handle myself.  Why dont you get your superhero in your avitar on me



Sorry man i'm not good at spelling either, but with all the talk bout AVATARS I hope you can spell it now! Not sure Joe T could do anything with you though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You think i think you do?



Nope.  You're alright ginny.  You get the joke.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> nah some of them can still post.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You might have to wait a while. Ther are about 3 of yall.



  Please learn how to spell.....It kills SGD when i do but its ok when fellow mutts do.  Just pointing it out


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

3.5 more weeks till this game...are yall going to be able to keep this up?  We have one thing going for us at Tech, we play on Sept 1st.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Please learn how to spell.....It kills SGD when i do but its ok when fellow mutts do.  Just pointing it out



it's called a double standard.  I have one.  What's your point?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Please learn how to spell.....It kills SGD when i do but its ok when fellow mutts do.  Just pointing it out



The first step tp recovery is admiting you have a problem. I did that. You my friend still ahve a long way to go


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry man i'm not good at spelling either, but with all the talk bout AVATARS I hope you can spell it now! Not sure Joe T could do anything with you though.



  I can see that.....Everytime you post.   You spell Churches just as i did.    (check your sig line)


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> 3.5 more weeks till this game...are yall going to be able to keep this up?  We have one thing going for us at Tech, we play on Sept 1st.



Oh I think it will get worse.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> 3.5 more weeks till this game...are yall going to be able to keep this up?  We have one thing going for us at Tech, we play on Sept 1st.



They may have this thread shut down by game day!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out the bottom of the page.  man people have tuned in.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> I can see that.....Everytime you post.   You spell Churches just as i did.    (check your sig line)



 Very good!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I think it will get worse.



I hope everyone makes it...before and after.  I can't wait for those drive byes that are going to start soon.  Those are the guys you can have fun with and don't usually last long on the forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> I can see that.....Everytime you post.   You spell Churches just as i did.    (check your sig line)



How about now?


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> 3.5 more weeks till this game...are yall going to be able to keep this up?  We have one thing going for us at Tech, we play on Sept 1st.



  I live for this time of year.  The close it gets the more i talk.  Who is Tech?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope everyone makes it...before and after.  I can't wait for those drive byes that are going to start soon.  Those are the guys you can have fun with and don't usually last long.



No doubt.  Those guys are like first season doves.

Then you have the seasonals.  Guys who only post here during the season.  Most of them are good though.  Gatorb comes to mind.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No doubt.  Those guys are like first season doves.
> 
> Then you have the seasonals.  Guys who only post here during the season.  Most of them are good though.  Gatorb comes to mind.



Yeah we are not very strong in the tech ranks right now... missing a bunch of folks.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope everyone makes it...before and after.  I can't wait for those drive byes that are going to start soon.  Those are the guys you can have fun with and don't usually last long on the forum.



Be on the lookout for the undercover, Dewalts, Proside, Kevina, Blueiron, and the list could go on and on.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> How about now?



  Much better.   I just didnt want you to look like you went to UGA.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Be on the lookout for the undercover, Dewalts, Proside, Kevina, Blueiron, and the list could go on and on.



Dewalt could almost stay under control....almost being the key word.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Much better.   I just didnt want you to look like you went to UGA.



I just got my ged bro. I'm just HOMER!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah we are not very strong in the tech ranks right now... missing a bunch of folks.



Well you've still got my buddy Doc.  And that boy is like having about four people on his own.  He knows his stuff and he is sharp as a tack.  he'll make you look stupid if you try and mess with him.

Old Buzz doesn't post much.  I always liked him.  And there used to be another good Tech guy here but I can't think of his name.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dewalt could almost stay under control....almost being the key word.



They try to slip under the radar, but lust eventually gets the best of them!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dewalt could almost stay under control....almost being the key word.



All you had to do with him was make a crack about Tebow and that guy would lose a freaking bolt.  You could sit back and watch him go nuts for an hour.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I just got my ged bro. I'm just HOMER!!



 I hear ya


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All you had to do with him was make a crack about Tebow and that guy would lose a freaking bolt.  You could sit back and watch him go nuts for an hour.



I wonder why?


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well you've still got my buddy Doc.  And that boy is like having about four people on his own.  He knows his stuff and he is sharp as a tack.  he'll make you look stupid if you try and mess with him.Old Buzz doesn't post much.  I always liked him.  And there used to be another good Tech guy here but I can't think of his name.



  You do a good enough job of that to yourself with the UGA homerism


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You do a good enough job of that to yourself with the UGA homerism



...oh the irony.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You do a good enough job of that to yourself with the UGA homerism


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well you've still got my buddy Doc.  And that boy is like having about four people on his own. He knows his stuff and he is sharp as a tack.  he'll make you look stupid if you try and mess with him.
> 
> Old Buzz doesn't post much.  I always liked him.  And there used to be another good Tech guy here but I can't think of his name.



Lilburnjoe?

We got a few good ones like everyone else!


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...oh the irony.



  If you only knew your future avAtar........Im grinning ear to ear right now thinking about it.  Man i hope this goes right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lilburnjoe?
> 
> We got a few good ones like everyone else!



Lilburnjoe is either a cracked pot, or a dude with a seriously interesting sense of humor.  He's either a mad man or a comic savant.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lilburnjoe?
> 
> We got a few good ones like everyone else!


I'm sorry bro. If there is anything us Dawg fans can do let us know!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Lilburnjoe?
> 
> We got a few good ones like everyone else!



  Whats that supposed to mean


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> If you only knew your future avAtar........Im grinning ear to ear right now thinking about it.  Man i hope this goes right.



You got it right!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Whats that supposed to mean



I mean there is a good tech fan SGD is trying to think of and I mentioned he may have forgotten lilburnjoe!  I also mentioned we have a few good ones also.    Interpret as you wish.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Where is Emusmacker??????????   I knew something was wrong.   Hes heard this bet talk and is nowhere to be found......Imagine that.  Where you at Emu!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

Gin I hope you post as much as you do now if you loose!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if the 2 guest viewing this page could be some of our former members.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if the 2 guest viewing this page could be some of our former members.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Gin I hope you post as much as you do now if you loose!



  You didnt see me go anywhere when we lost to Auburn, twice.  Or kentucky, or arkansas, or fsu.   Theres always the next year


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if the 2 guest viewing this page could be some of our former members.



It's nice to be someone's favorite.

You think some criptic message will be posted over on facebook soon?

Passive aggression.  The preferred tactic of wusses everywhere.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like yalls visitors have bailed..........Yall may be onto somthing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You didnt see me go anywhere when we lost to Auburn, twice.  Or kentucky, or arkansas, or fsu.   Theres always the next year



Displayed in three foot high letters at the chicken house.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Displayed in three foot high letters at the chicken house.



And someone throws another log on the fire...


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Displayed in three foot high letters at the chicken house.



  What do they have at sanford?  "The dream team will get us at least a winning season again?"   Na, We have a picture of the last play of the UGA game where Taylor snatched young murray down with one hand.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> And someone throws another log on the fire...



I started not to but ginny left that one hanging up there too long.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I started not to but ginny left that one hanging up there too long.



  What ya got chump?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> What do they have at sanford?  "The dream team will get us at least a winning season again?"   Na, We have a picture of the last play of the UGA game where Taylor snatched young murray down with one hand.



hey at least it was clean.  You don't seem like a guy that would condone dirty play.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

That one hurt didnt it SGD? lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> What ya got chump?



Watch yourself.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> hey at least it was clean.  You don't seem like a guy that would condone dirty play.



 It was a thing of beuty  Snatched him down like a little red ragdoll...............priceless


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> That one hurt didnt it SGD? lol



Nope.  Try again.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> What ya got chump?



Wait I was about to go but I can play the role of Robinceluse, always backing up batman and pointing out namecalling...Mods he called him a chump!

JK Celuse.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Watch yourself.



 You gonna  on me?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> It was a thing of beuty  Snatched him down like a little red ragdoll...............priceless



Make light of Aaron Murray at your own perril.  Underestimate him and he will make you look like a fool.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> You gonna  on me?



Nah you've got the crying base more than covered.


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Make light of Aaron Murray at your own perril.  Underestimate him and he will make you look like a fool.



  Yea,  I noticed that last game  Made us look stupiud


----------



## gin house (Aug 16, 2011)

Night fellas.....I gotta shut it down, im gettin old and cant take it anymore,  bedtime.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> Yea,  I noticed that last game  Made us look stupiud



Only a SC fan could get the big head over a 9-5 season.  That is so funny.

And with that I'm going to bed.  You gas pumpers might be able to sleep until lunch but I've gotta make a living tomorrow early.

Until then, I love fried chicken.  And you boys are South Carolina no matter how you spin it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Only a SC fan could get the big head over a 9-5 season.  That is so funny.
> 
> And with that I'm going to bed.  You gas pumpers might be able to sleep until lunch but I've gotta make a living tomorrow early.
> 
> Until then, I love fried chicken.  And you boys are South Carolina no matter how you spin it.



That my friend is what it is!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

gin house said:


> OK.....You agree to the avitar of my choice and the same for me?????   Looks like its just me and you spidermonkey.   The level of mouth is high in the south but the confidence is way down.....I dont see SGD taking the bet.



UHHH I think if you read back, I also took the bet. And as far as Roethelesberger, he was never convicted of raping the girls, both dropped charges, and he was suspennded8 games for drinking, why hasn't Garcia sat out 8 games for drinking?  roethelesberger is an adult, and so is Garcia, so why should one be punished and the other not?  

Is it because one is in college and the other isn't?  That mean if Roethelesberger goes back to college to get a masters he can drink and not get in trouble. You see that's typical SC jargon.  

I took the bet Gin, read before you assume things too bro.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> UHHH I think if you read back, I also took the bet. And as far as Roethelesberger, he was never convicted of raping the girls, both dropped charges, and he was suspennded8 games for drinking, why hasn't Garcia sat out 8 games for drinking?  roethelesberger is an adult, and so is Garcia, so why should one be punished and the other not?
> 
> Is it because one is in college and the other isn't?  That mean if Roethelesberger goes back to college to get a masters he can drink and not get in trouble. You see that's typical SC jargon.
> 
> I took the bet Gin, read before you assume things too bro.



You can drink and not get in trouble.  As far as I know drinking is legal...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

You also talk about fans, and irony, I haven't heard you call Lep pr saamyry scared for not taking the bet. Why not call them scared?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can drink and not get in trouble.  As far as I know drinking is legal...



Yea but according to Ginny, Roethlesberger was suspended 8 games for drinking. why?  if it's legal.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Gin I hope you post as much as you do now if you loose!



footloose or footlose?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I don't take any of this crap serious.  There are several here that do but I don't.  there is a facebook page full of guys who swear I'm the devil because of things said here.  I don't care.  Let em think it.



You ARE the debil, bobby bouche...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and for God's sake learn how to spell avatar.  Not gonna listen to guff from a man who spells like a sixth grader.



The rules of spelling, the rules of the BCS, the rules of polls...none apply to us, we are in our own space-time continuum....we are legend...we are South Carolina....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> You ARE the debil, bobby bouche...



Playin a villain is more fun than playing the good guy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> The rules of spelling, the rules of the BCS, the rules of polls...none apply to us, we are in our own space-time continuum....we are legend...we are South Carolina....



Steve the thing is, while you're joking, your counterpart believes just exactly that.

Not putting words in anybody's mouth.  Actions speak louder than words though.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> UHHH I think if you read back, I also took the bet. And as far as Roethelesberger, he was never convicted of raping the girls, both dropped charges, and he was suspennded8 games for drinking, why hasn't Garcia sat out 8 games for drinking?  roethelesberger is an adult, and so is Garcia, so why should one be punished and the other not?
> 
> Is it because one is in college and the other isn't?  That mean if Roethelesberger goes back to college to get a masters he can drink and not get in trouble. You see that's typical SC jargon.
> 
> I took the bet Gin, read before you assume things too bro.



Garcia wasn't implicated in an attempted rape, big ben was...you are not comparing apples to apples here.  The 8 games was because ben was dragged through the press regarding a potential rape, the embarrasment to the steeler organization and the probably payoff was the reason for the 8 games, not the drinking.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Steve the thing is, while you're joking, your counterpart believes just exactly that.
> 
> Not putting words in anybody's mouth.  Actions speak louder than words though.



Although I may also believe it as a fan, I don't externalize it much...it just makes you look stupid.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 17, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Garcia wasn't implicated in an attempted rape, big ben was...you are not comparing apples to apples here.  The 8 games was because ben was dragged through the press regarding a potential rape, the embarrasment to the steeler organization and the probably payoff was the reason for the 8 games, not the drinking.



Ding ding ding.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> footloose or footlose?



At least I got avatar down


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Although I may also believe it as a fan, I don't externalize it much...it just makes you look stupid.


 Priceless!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 17, 2011)

That's for you crazy posting idjits making me read thru 4 pages just to catch up. 

But I did have a good laugh at some of y'alls comments.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 17, 2011)

Well it's your fault you started all this...kind of like the kid on the playground instigating a fight between others...


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yea but according to Ginny, Roethlesberger was suspended 8 games for drinking. why?  if it's legal.



  Drinking is legal,  Raping women and dragging the steelers organization thru the mud with a player being an idiot that is payed millions........Thats what got him suspended.   Garcia is a college kid who wasnt drunk, he opened his mouth when he shouldnt have.   If you cant see the difference in the two......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

gin house said:


> Drinking is legal,  Raping women and dragging the steelers organization thru the mud with a player being an idiot that is payed millions........Thats what got him suspended.   Garcia is a college kid who wasnt drunk, he opened his mouth when he shouldnt have.   If you cant see the difference in the two......



Ginny, he was never convicted of raping. Get it. There's a difference there.  So you going to tell me Garcia hasn't been suspended on any drinking related incidents?  Seriously?  I expect you to defend your hero and "hope" but we all know he's just a drunk that will never be anything else.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Steve the thing is, while you're joking, your counterpart believes just exactly that.
> 
> Not putting words in anybody's mouth.  Actions speak louder than words though.



  I guess you're talking about me?   Youre right, i shouldnt talk good about my team and expect to have a good season...you're right.    All the talk you do about other teams and fans and the uga homerism leads me to believe UGA will win the NC......Yall go get em doggies, heck at least get a winning record this year so your fans can keep trash talking other teams that have a good year.   Im sorry, i shouldnt have involved USC in the hunt with UGA  We know yall are the mighty dawgs.....lookout!!!!!!!!!!,  there comes central florida  Yall get out of the hedges, it was just a joke.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> I guess you're talking about me?   Youre right, i shouldnt talk good about my team and expect to have a good season...you're right.    All the talk you do about other teams and fans and the uga homerism leads me to believe UGA will win the NC......Yall go get em doggies, heck at least get a winning record this year so your fans can keep trash talking other teams that have a good year.   Im sorry, i shouldnt have involved USC in the hunt with UGA  We know yall are the mighty dawgs.....lookout!!!!!!!!!!,  there comes central florida  Yall get out of the hedges, it was just a joke.


You said HOMERISM!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> I guess you're talking about me?   Youre right, i shouldnt talk good about my team and expect to have a good season...you're right.    All the talk you do about other teams and fans and the uga homerism leads me to believe UGA will win the NC......Yall go get em doggies, heck at least get a winning record this year so your fans can keep trash talking other teams that have a good year.   Im sorry, i shouldnt have involved USC in the hunt with UGA  We know yall are the mighty dawgs.....lookout!!!!!!!!!!,  there comes central florida  Yall get out of the hedges, it was just a joke.



When a 9-5 season makes you this cocky you know you're a fan of a pathetic program.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> When a 9-5 season makes you this cocky you know you're a fan of a pathetic program.



    Yep....Wish i could be a fan of the powerhouse UGA   A 6-7 season, man thats awesome.  Never said i was cocky, just responding to your insult on me if im allowed to speak dicktater, king or whatever you think you are.....i know what you are. lol


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 18, 2011)

Clown is blowing up our offensive line...looks like he is the real deal.  I hope your QB and tackles have something for shakey knees and an extra pair of fruit of the looms.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Clown is blowing up our offensive line...looks like he is the real deal.  I hope your QB and tackles have something for shakey knees and an extra pair of fruit of the looms.



  I listened to the call in show tonight and Spurrier was talking about in the scrimmage our offense scored five touchdowns on our defense.  Thats great for our offense but what does that say about our defense??   Theres still time to work on it but i hope it gets better.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Clown is blowing up our offensive line...looks like he is the real deal.  I hope your QB and tackles have something for shakey knees and an extra pair of fruit of the looms.



Thats great! Maybe yall's O line aint what yall thought it was


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> I listened to the call in show tonight and Spurrier was talking about in the scrimmage our offense scored five touchdowns on our defense.  Thats great for our offense but what does that say about our defense??   Theres still time to work on it but i hope it gets better.


Honestly I thought that was yalls strength. Yall look very good up front.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2011)

Spurrier running his mouth.  Next you're gonna tell me that water is wet.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Spurrier running his mouth.  Next you're gonna tell me that water is wet.



Earlier he was talking about HONERISM!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> Yep....Wish i could be a fan of the powerhouse UGA   A 6-7 season, man thats awesome.  Never said i was cocky, just responding to your insult on me if im allowed to speak dicktater, king or whatever you think you are.....i know what you are. lol



Yeah I know.  All you want to talk about is last season.  And after this season, all you will want to talk about is the 2010 season.  Just like the Tech people and 2008.

And I don't think I'm anything.  You on the other hand...


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Honestly I thought that was yalls strength. Yall look very good up front.



  We are very good up front thats not whats suspect, its the secondary id say.  I dont want a repeat of last year where we could stop the run but a pop warner team would light us up all day.  Expectations are good for the secondary this year, i sure hope its better than last year or its gonna be rough.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know.  All you want to talk about is last season.  And after this season, all you will want to talk about is the 2010 season.  Just like the Tech people and 2008.
> 
> And I don't think I'm anything.  You on the other hand...



  What season are we supposed to base our thoughts on this year on?  1934?  1987?  You tell me?  Id base it on last year and what was lost and gained but thats just me  But i guess the guys that were downtalked about being horrible by uga fans last year are the new saviors of the team.....   Yall say im a homer......


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know.  All you want to talk about is last season.  And after this season, all you will want to talk about is the 2010 season.  Just like the Tech people and 2008.
> 
> And I don't think I'm anything.  You on the other hand...



After this season i will talk about this season.....  Unlike tech.    Me neither.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> After this season i will talk about this season.....  Unlike tech.    Me neither.......



Can't yall leave us out of this little mid level SEC feud??


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can't yall leave us out of this* little mid level* SEC feud??


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can't yall leave us out of this little mid level SEC feud??



  No offense   I will say if i saw the uga/ga tech game on tv, me being a carolina guy would have turned the station but now i think im gonna have to start rooting for the bees in the series.......Their fans arent that arrogant.....unlike some others


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


>



 We might be mid level sec but seriously i dont know, did ga tech make it up off the bottom of the acc barrel?   Now go hop back in your pouch little joey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> No offense   I will say if i saw the uga/ga tech game on tv, me being a carolina guy would have turned the station but now i think im gonna have to start rooting for the bees in the series.......Their fans arent that arrogant.....unlike some others



I like the old ball coach.  Talented guy.   I don't have high expectations for this season (hoping for 9-3, thinking 7-5), but I do for next year.  And unlike UGA the media never talks us up preseason so our maybe not so knowledgeable fans (very few) don't get such a big head all the time, unlike our instate rivals.  Now if only we could beat them more then once out of the 9 years I've been a tech fan....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> We might be mid level sec but seriously i dont know, did ga tech make it up off the bottom of the acc barrel?   Now go hop back in your pouch little joey



Yeah and they took it away for 300 bucks.  You had a good year last year but you are not yet on the level of the cream of the crop SEC (The NC winning teams), I think you guys have a legitimate shot at winning the SEC this year though.  Good luck.  Keep it up, I'd much rather hear everyone talking about UF, USCe, and UT then  UGA.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> We might be mid level sec but seriously i dont know, did ga tech make it up off the bottom of the acc barrel?   Now go hop back in your pouch little joey



When the chickens start to come close to the SEC titles TECH has, you come talk !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> When the chickens start to come close to the SEC titles TECH has, you come talk !!


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> When the chickens start to come close to the SEC titles TECH has, you come talk !!



 They ought to bring them to the games this year and maybe it will win the games for em.  surely an sec title would block and tackle and do very well in an acc game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> They ought to bring them to the games this year and maybe it will win the games for em.  surely an sec title would block and tackle and do very well in an acc game.



Which conference did the team who beat you in a bowl game last year belong to?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 18, 2011)

gin house said:


> They ought to bring them to the games this year and maybe it will win the games for em.  surely an sec title would block and tackle and do very well in an acc game.



Friend you are fighting the wrong battle. I have seen the enama and he is mutt !!   Long live Spurrier !


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which conference did the team who beat you in a bowl game last year belong to?



  That was garcia....he is in the sec.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Friend you are fighting the wrong battle. I have seen the enama and he is mutt !!   Long live Spurrier !



 Here here  I'll drink to that


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

liljoey is your corner gin!!! Congrats!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 19, 2011)

sweet baby Jesus gin,you got your self one heck of a thread cooked up,If Gamecocks beat the DAWGS!!! you will be able to talk all the junk you want.......

GO!!!!! DAWGS!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> liljoey is your corner gin!!! Congrats!



...I know right?  Nice company that you keep there ginny.  In league with liljoey.  You must be proud of yourself.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 19, 2011)

time to close this thread.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 19, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> time to close this thread.



Or it could be time for you to join Gin House and get in on the avatar bet...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Or it could be time for you to join Gin House and get in on the avatar bet...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> time to close this thread.



ginny wouldnt have anything else to do if it was closed.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 19, 2011)

*New Record!!!*

Longest thread I've seen from UGA/USClite fans debating who will finish 3rd and 4th in the east.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2011)

Im with bond. But I do think USCe is the best in the east. Uga will never live up to there fans hype or the media hype. Why exactly is UGA ranked? They finished the same as UT last year? We have more returning key players do we not? Ut will make some noise. As fare as what happens if USCe beats Dawgs?? Richt will be hung to die JUST LIKE LAST YEAR lol by everyone on this board!! Cause theyll be 0-2!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im with bond. But I do think USCe is the best in the east. Uga will never live up to there fans hype or the media hype. Why exactly is UGA ranked? They finished the same as UT last year? We have more returning key players do we not? Ut will make some noise. As fare as what happens if USCe beats Dawgs?? Richt will be hung to die JUST LIKE LAST YEAR lol by everyone on this board!! Cause theyll be 0-2!!!



A totally bias free source.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Longest thread I've seen from UGA/USClite fans debating who will finish 3rd and 4th in the east.



Yeah I guess you straw hat wearers know you'll be somewhere below both of us so there's no sense in even discussing it.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 19, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Longest thread I've seen from UGA/USClite fans debating who will finish 3rd and 4th in the east.



thats pretty funny


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I guess you straw hat wearers know you'll be somewhere below both of us so there's no sense in even discussing it.



  get em SGD


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

nickel back said:


> sweet baby Jesus gin,you got your self one heck of a thread cooked up,If Gamecocks beat the DAWGS!!! you will be able to talk all the junk you want.......
> 
> GO!!!!! DAWGS!!!



  I will anyhow no matter the outcome


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> liljoey is your corner gin!!! Congrats!



 Liljoey is in my corner and youre up SGD's skirt so arent we all content?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> Liljoey is in my corner and youre up SGD's skirt so arent we all content?



I think this thread has gotten just a little bit out of hand. There is no need to take it to a personal level. I thought you were better than that ginny. Looks like liljoey becomeing your friend has changed you just a bit. I think you will definatly benefit from liljoey being your friend on here. Congrats!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 19, 2011)

My my my, the mutt crows are out !  caw - caw - caw !!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think this thread has gotten just a little bit out of hand. There is no need to take it to a personal level. I thought you were better than that ginny. Looks like liljoey becomeing your friend has changed you just a bit. I think you will definatly benefit from liljoey being your friend on here. Congrats!!!



  Personal?  Na, not me but your last post said ginny wouldnt have anything else to do..........  ok, i guess that isnt "personal"  Its all good though, i love a lively debate.  It is nice to see you post without SGD doing it first and you coming in after the fact   Aint it nice to see the big boy coming out from under SGD's skirt....what?  did you drop your passy?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> A totally bias free source.



Im not BIAS............


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> My my my, the mutt crows are out !  caw - caw - caw !!!



Ain`t that the truth!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> Personal?  Na, not me but your last post said ginny wouldnt have anything else to do..........  ok, i guess that isnt "personal"  Its all good though, i love a lively debate.  It is nice to see you post without SGD doing it first and you coming in after the fact   Aint it nice to see the big boy coming out from under SGD's skirt....what?  did you drop your passy?


Sorry I thought ginny was your name. If I have hurt your feelings then I am truly sorry. I was just going by your screen name. Keep it up it looks like you have the whole cock fan base behing you


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> My my my, the mutt crows are out !  caw - caw - caw !!!



He needs you liljoey!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Ain`t that the truth!!!!



Quit trolling....


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Quit trolling....



It is only troling if I disagree with King Steve and his Queen Celuse!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im not BIAS............


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

00Beau said:


> It is only troling if I disagree with King Steve and his Queen Celuse!!!



Why are you after Irish?  Are you that protective of ginny?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> Liljoey is in my corner and youre up SGD's skirt so arent we all content?



Hey man the internet is a pretty big place so I'm sure you can indulge in these other interests of yours somewhere.  But I personally would rather you leave me out of it and there is really no place for it here.  I mean whatever makes you happy.  I'm not here to judge.  Just leave me out of these little scenarios that you invision.

I'm here to talk football.  None of us want you to share your other interests so lets just stick to football.


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey man the internet is a pretty big place so I'm sure you can indulge in these other interests of yours somewhere.  But I personally would rather you leave me out of it and there is really no place for it here.  I mean whatever makes you happy.  I'm not here to judge.  Just leave me out of these little scenarios that you invision.
> 
> I'm here to talk football.  None of us want you to share your other interests so lets just stick to football.



  Youre a hard one to figure....somebody talks football and stats and it doesnt go your way so you resort to namecalling and insulting then somebody goes at you with your own medicine and you  Its ok for you to do it but nobody else?  Oh,  its hard to tell somebody to quit being personal in a sentence then at the end of it follow up with "none of us wants to share our others interests so lets just stick to football"  Kind of the pot calling the kettle black aint it?  Whatever............


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

00Beau said:


> It is only troling if I disagree with King Steve and his Queen Celuse!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> Youre a hard one to figure....somebody talks football and stats and it doesnt go your way so you resort to namecalling and insulting then somebody goes at you with your own medicine and you  Its ok for you to do it but nobody else?  Oh,  its hard to tell somebody to quit being personal in a sentence then at the end of it follow up with "none of us wants to share our others interests so lets just stick to football"  Kind of the pot calling the kettle black aint it?  Whatever............



Link?  One single time I've said anything than even approximated the weird stuff in that post of yours.  You can accuse me of crying and having a double standard all you want.  It is what it is.  You sound like maybe you are wishing you had not revealed so much about yourself.  It's ok man.  We'll just pretend it didn't happen ok?  I know you have plenty of practice with that.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe Obama will pass a law about internet bullying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Maybe Obama will pass a law about internet bullying.



Ginny runs around trying to get everybody's attention and be noticed.  Then when he gets the attention for posting twisted stuff, he doesn't like it and criticizes you if you point it out.  I wonder how old he is.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny runs around trying to get everybody's attention and be noticed.  Then when he gets the attention for posting twisted stuff, he doesn't like it and criticizes you if you point it out.  I wonder how old he is.



Not old enough to separate fiction from reality


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 19, 2011)

intellectually or physically?.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> intellectually or physically?.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2011)

This one is teetering on the edge of funny and no longer funny.  Come on guys keep it together, I've been enjoying this one! 

Wonder who gets to pull this one back up next year....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> intellectually or physically?.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> intellectually or physically?.....



  No matter what you are still a cock making fun of a cock.  Remember that...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 19, 2011)

we need to keep this thread going til we beat the dawgs into the hedges.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> intellectually or physically?.....



Oh neither!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> No matter what you are still a cock making fun of a cock.  Remember that...



No different then you makeing fun of liljoey.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> we need to keep this thread going til we beat the dawgs into the hedges.



You sound so rough and tough.  John Wayne, is that you I see?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> No different then you makeing fun of liljoey.



I've never done such a thing.    I like lilburnjoes relentlessness at giving you pups a hard time.  Keeps things fun around here.   If it wasn't him, it could be me...


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny runs around trying to get everybody's attention and be noticed.  Then when he gets the attention for posting twisted stuff, he doesn't like it and criticizes you if you point it out.  I wonder how old he is.



  I dont try to get anybodys attention and be noticed.  I talked about culuse being under your dress and from that you went into some sort of homosexual outlandish thinking( thats what im making of it).  You talk about criticizing,  dude, you do it first and somebody does it back and you blow up.  You wonder how old i am?????  Im old enough.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2011)

SGD vs ____.  Same story, different day.  Still entertaining!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've never done such a thing.    I like lilburnjoes relentlessness at giving you pups a hard time.  Keeps things fun around here.   If it wasn't him, it could be me...



You have never made fun of liljoey?


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> intellectually or physically?.....



    Im not like you......intellectually or physically.  Wasnt you the old man that took the pic with Latti


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont try to get anybodys attention and be noticed.  I talked about culuse being under your dress and from that you went into some sort of homosexual outlandish thinking( thats what im making of it).  You talk about criticizing,  dude, you do it first and somebody does it back and you blow up.  You wonder how old i am?????  Im old enough.



What in the world are you babbling about?  You are constantly telling me something like this.  Some nonsense about being mean to everybody and not wanting anybody to say anything back.  I can't stop you from saying anything but don't get all butt hurt if you are going to play this little game you've been playing.

If you are gonna get so out of sorts that you accuse me of name calling etc. then maybe you should keep a lower profile.  If you don't like people to say things to you, don't say so much yourself.

Don't get mad because I'm better at this than you are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> SGD vs ____.  Same story, different day.  Still entertaining!



I've tried being myself on here but I found that playing the villain is just a lot more fun.  Plus people have just come to expect it at this point.  

Several here know what a sham it is.  But I've gotta be honest, I do get a kick at how mad people get and how certain they are that I'm being a jerk while their posts are "all in fun."

Persona man.  It's nothing but persona.


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


>



  Ha, you thought that was funny?   You spend a lot of time on this forum, thats whats funny.   I work out of town all week and stay in a motel, i do this to kill time......you do this.....probably all you have to do    " I am SGD, hear me cyber roar"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You have never made fun of liljoey?



Go ahead and go do some fact checking, it's your time your wasting....


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What in the world are you babbling about?  You are constantly telling me something like this.  Some nonsense about being mean to everybody and not wanting anybody to say anything back.  I can't stop you from saying anything but don't get all butt hurt if you are going to play this little game you've been playing.
> 
> If you are gonna get so out of sorts that you accuse me of name calling etc. then maybe you should keep a lower profile.  If you don't like people to say things to you, don't say so much yourself.
> 
> Don't get mad because I'm better at this than you are.



 What makes you think youre better?  That tugging at your skirt from brownceluse telling you "good un boss"?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Go ahead and go do some fact checking, it's your time your wasting....



Not going to waste my time. I allready know the answer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> Ha, you thought that was funny?   You spend a lot of time on this forum, thats whats funny.   I work out of town all week and stay in a motel, i do this to kill time......you do this.....probably all you have to do    " I am SGD, hear me cyber roar"



My we do have our feelings on our shoulders tonight don't we?

Little dude I don't care what you do on weekends and could not care less what you think you know about me.  I'm ginhouse, and I've wet my huggies.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> What makes you think youre better?  That tugging at your skirt from brownceluse telling you "good un boss"?



I don't think I'm better.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2011)

Gotta get up early.  See yall later.  Somebody help ginny.  Poor little fella is having a rough night.  LOL.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> My we do have our feelings on our shoulders tonight don't we?
> 
> Little dude I don't care what you do on weekends and could not care less what you think you know about me.  I'm ginhouse, and I've wet my huggies.



GOOD UN BOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> My we do have our feelings on our shoulders tonight don't we?
> 
> Little dude I don't care what you do on weekends and could not care less what you think you know about me.  I'm ginhouse, and I've wet my huggies.



  Ha,  little dude ha?  You couldnt wear my huggies from the looks of it.  My feelings on my shoulders?  Na, I cant take stuff like this for real  You said the key words "I could care less"  same here.


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> GOOD UN BOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  You better crawl back to your crib.  Whos gonna talk for ya?  Hes gone to bed.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

gin house said:


> You better crawl back to your crib.  Whos gonna talk for ya?  Hes gone to bed.



Not sure what you mean. Please explain....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 19, 2011)

*All this banter can mean just one thing*

Season is just around the corner and it's peeking at us.......GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 19, 2011)

All right boys..... all involved need to step back and cool down or it goes away.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Season is just around the corner and it's peeking at us.......GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YES SIR!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You sound so rough and tough.  John Wayne, is that you I see?



No Pilgrim he is dead so take down his true grit poster u have been hanging on yur bedroom wall next to your picture of Uga I.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> GOOD UN BOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Awsome.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> No Pilgrim he is dead so take down his true grit poster u have been hanging on yur bedroom wall next to your picture of Uga I.



No posters of the Duke on my wall.  But I do love his movies.  No pics of Uga I either for the record.

We do have a white English bulldog though.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No posters of the Duke on my wall.  But I do love his movies.  No pics of Uga I either for the record.
> 
> We do have a white English bulldog though.



Yup, The Searchers, Mclintock,The Green Beret are classics.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> Ha,  little dude ha?  You couldnt wear my huggies from the looks of it.  My feelings on my shoulders?  Na, I cant take stuff like this for real  You said the key words "I could care less"  same here.



Jeez there you go again.  Why on earth would I want to try and wear your huggies?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> we need to keep this thread going til I'm not scared to make the avatar bet anymore.



Fixed it for ya 



gin house said:


> Wasn't you the old man that took the pic with Latti?



Oh SNAP!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Another chance to man up.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Les Miles said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed it for ya
> ...


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > I think paddlin' samurai is skeered to bet because deep down inside he knows his cocks won't measure up...
> ...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not like you......intellectually or physically.  Wasnt you the old man that took the pic with Latti



yep...I have all access at Williams Brice and you have all access at motel 6....enjoy.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> How sure are you of what you say?  You scared to get in on the bet?  seeing as how you are so sure of yourself reguardless of having a dog in the fight.  You skeered?



I'm not scared to make an avatar bet on a game that my team plays. So I'll make you a deal... if our two teams make it to ATL for the SECCG, then I'll be more than happy to make a little wager with you. 

As far as the game versus Georgia goes... I hope they beat your boys like a red-headed step-child. Because for all your blabbering and blustering, SGD nailed it when he said: "South Carolina... the arrogance of Alabama and the tradition of Kentucky".


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm not scared to make an avatar bet on a game that my team plays. So I'll make you a deal... if our two teams make it to ATL for the SECCG, then I'll be more than happy to make a little wager with you.
> 
> As far as the game versus Georgia goes... I hope they beat your boys like a red-headed step-child. Because for all your blabbering and blustering, *SGD nailed it when he said: "South Carolina... the arrogance of Alabama and the tradition of Kentucky*".[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep...I have all access at Williams Brice and you have all access at motel 6....enjoy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Les Miles said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not scared to make an avatar bet on a game that my team plays. So I'll make you a deal... if our two teams make it to ATL for the SECCG, then I'll be more than happy to make a little wager with you.
> ...


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep...I have all access at Williams Brice and you have all access at motel 6....enjoy.



  First off youre showing a big flaw, you dont know anything about me.  Second off, Its great that you have all access at WB, the old people shouldnt have to stand in lines to use the rest rooms.  Thats an awesome gesture of UCS.   When you took a pic with latti Wonder if he had a hard time gettin that old person smell off of him


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm not scared to make an avatar bet on a game that my team plays. So I'll make you a deal... if our two teams make it to ATL for the SECCG, then I'll be more than happy to make a little wager with you.
> 
> As far as the game versus Georgia goes... I hope they beat your boys like a red-headed step-child. Because for all your blabbering and blustering, SGD nailed it when he said: "South Carolina... the arrogance of Alabama and the tradition of Kentucky".



  Where i highlighted i think you meant "of"...I gotta keep the spelling in check around here, if I do it its a bad thing per a few dog fans  My blabbering????  I dont blabber any more than any other fan,  it bother yall that i state my opinion that we are becoming competative, nothing more.   Every time you start a thread its about something good about LSU...... better stop your babbering  I'll hold you to the bet in atl but i dont know that either will make it, i say USC has a better chance but UGA has a cupcake schedule, they could lose the first two and still go with a slip by us, Lsu better hope the rest of the division is weak, i dont see that.   I guess i could care less what you hope.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 20, 2011)

"Arrogance of Alabama..." 

we speak form a position of power...and success

Now if you really want to talk arrogance...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> "Arrogance of Alabama..."
> 
> we speak form a position of power...and success
> 
> Now if you really want to talk arrogance...



It wasn't an insult.  That was the point.  Yall have a reason to be arrogant.  SC has yall's same arrogance but for the reason of going 9-5.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> First off youre showing a big flaw, you dont know anything about me.  Second off, Its great that you have all access at WB, the old people shouldnt have to stand in lines to use the rest rooms.  Thats an awesome gesture of UCS.   When you took a pic with latti Wonder if he had a hard time gettin that old person smell off of him



Are we going to be restricted by that now?  Does that apply to you or just everyone else? When has it stopped you when talking about other people in this thread?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> First off youre showing a big flaw, you dont know anything about me.  Second off, Its great that you have all access at WB, the old people shouldnt have to stand in lines to use the rest rooms.  Thats an awesome gesture of UCS.   When you took a pic with latti Wonder if he had a hard time gettin that old person smell off of him



First off, you are the one who said "I spend all my time in the motel" earlier in your rantings...so yes we do know something about you from your own admissions.

Second off...if you feel froggy then jump on an old man.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 20, 2011)

If Gamecocks beat Jawja...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> Where i highlighted i think you meant "of"...I gotta keep the spelling in check around here, if I do it its a bad thing per a few dog fans  My blabbering????  I dont blabber any more than any other fan,  it bother yall that i state my opinion that we are becoming competative, nothing more.   Every time you start a thread its about something good about LSU...... better stop your babbering  I'll hold you to the bet in atl but i dont know that either will make it, i say USC has a better chance but UGA has a cupcake schedule, they could lose the first two and still go with a slip by us, Lsu better hope the rest of the division is weak, i dont see that.   I guess i could care less what you hope.



No..... I meant to write "for". You just have a limited knowledge of proper grammar and sentence structure.  



paddlin samurai said:


> If Gamecocks beat Jawja...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> First off youre showing a big flaw, you dont know anything about me.  Second off, Its great that you have all access at WB, the old people shouldnt have to stand in lines to use the rest rooms.  Thats an awesome gesture of UCS.   When you took a pic with latti Wonder if he had a hard time gettin that old person smell off of him



Man you have got to be kidding me. Back away from the keyboard brother. You showed alot of class in the post.


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> First off, you are the one who said "I spend all my time in the motel" earlier in your rantings...so yes we do know something about you from your own admissions.
> 
> Second off...if you feel froggy then jump on an old man.



  You spoke about access to WB and i had access to motel 6 in an attempt to be sorcastic.  You know nothing about me.  Feel froggy???????   Get real oldtimer,  this is a forum.  You FIRST started in on me and said i was a dissapointment, I had respect for you and your postings until then.  I dont care what you have to say and i find your attempt to be found favorable with the dawgs fan ridiculous.  I just wish LanierSpots would come on here and have a heated debate with you and you run and hide like usual.  Keep it to the forum, i would never jump on an old man.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

op2:  (this is by far the best Woody's smiley)


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> op2:  (this is by far the best Woody's smiley)



It has defiantly been the ugliest in a long time. I guess since proside. kevina, blueiron, and all those guy's go the boot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> It has defiantly been the ugliest in a long time. I guess since proside. kevina, blueiron, and all those guy's go the boot.



I think it might be too late for this year, but based on the fact we are all sportsmen, I say we get a woody's sports forum dove shoot going next year.  Yall get me a field and I'll find a way to bring a directv dish out there and my projector and we can dove hunt while watching live football.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think it might be too late for this year, but based on the fact we are all sportsmen, I say we get a woody's sports forum dove shoot going next year.  Yall get me a field and I'll find a way to bring a directv dish out there and my projector and we can dove hunt while watching live football.



That would be awsome. Or a duck hunt!!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No..... I meant to write "for". You just have a limited knowledge of proper grammar and sentence structure.



 "Because for all your blabbering"  You for real?  Its pretty easy to see who knows proper sentence structure.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> That would be awsome. Or a duck hunt!!!



Going to have to be re runs for a duck hunt....but you can count on me for the setup, after all I'm a tech "nerd".   If I remember correctly you have a young lab right?


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I think it might be too late for this year, but based on the fact we are all sportsmen, I say we get a woody's sports forum dove shoot going next year.  Yall get me a field and I'll find a way to bring a directv dish out there and my projector and we can dove hunt while watching live football.



  Na, count me out. Too many UGA fans with guns and being im not liked on here already  That bird huntin sounds a little boring anyways....How about a good hoghunt with dogs and a  dish with all the games,  i like my chances where no guns or knives are involved


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread almost has move views then the personal attack sticky, now that's irony...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Going to have to be re runs for a duck hunt....but you can count on me for the setup, after all I'm a tech "nerd".   If I remember correctly you have a young lab right?



Yeah. He's doing great. He will be ready to go around the 1st of Dec. I'm a newby to Duck hunting. I have been deer hunting all my life, but the last two years all I can think about is Ducks. Man I really short changed myself by not getting to it earlier.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> Na, count me out. Too many UGA fans with guns and being im not liked on here already  That bird huntin sounds a little boring anyways....How about a good hoghunt with dogs and a  dish with all the games,  i like my chances where no guns or knives are involved



You forgot to take the keyboard/internet factor into consideration.  I like to think everyone here is a reasonable person that wouldn't make the 6 oclock news.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 20, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah. He's doing great. He will be ready to go around the 1st of Dec. I'm a newby to Duck hunting. I have been deer hunting all my life, but the last two years all I can think about is Ducks. Man I really short changed myself by not getting to it earlier.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You forgot to take the keyboard/internet factor into consideration.  I like to think everyone here is a reasonable person that wouldn't make the 6 oclock news.



 This forum can make a sober person look like a crack head.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 20, 2011)

gin house said:


> You spoke about access to WB and i had access to motel 6 in an attempt to be sorcastic.  You know nothing about me.  Feel froggy???????   Get real oldtimer,  this is a forum.  You FIRST started in on me and said i was a dissapointment, I had respect for you and your postings until then.  I dont care what you have to say and i find your attempt to be found favorable with the dawgs fan ridiculous.  I just wish LanierSpots would come on here and have a heated debate with you and you run and hide like usual.  Keep it to the forum, i would never jump on an old man.



These "dog fans" are people.  You are so consumed with yourself it appears you have lost touch with reality.  Many of these guys have met up, had lunch or a few drinks and talked about the pluses or minus of their teams.  Gotten into discussions on X's and O's and just generally had good discussion.  There are dog, gator and vol fans here that I would stand up for anywhere, anytime.  Then a few bray mouths get on here and try to act like big internet tough guys and wonder why there is a backlash against them.  I know you don't care about anything or anyone on this forum, all of your trash talking, self centered posts are a testimony to that....

Have a nice internet life....we won't leave the light on for you....


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> These "dog fans" are people.  You are so consumed with yourself it appears you have lost touch with reality.  Many of these guys have met up, had lunch or a few drinks and talked about the pluses or minus of their teams.  Gotten into discussions on X's and O's and just generally had good discussion.  There are dog, gator and vol fans here that I would stand up for anywhere, anytime.  Then a few bray mouths get on here and try to act like big internet tough guys and wonder why there is a backlash against them.  I know you don't care about anything or anyone on this forum, all of your trash talking, self centered posts are a testimony to that....
> 
> Have a nice internet life....we won't leave the light on for you....



   How many of them have you met up with?   Funny thing, some of these guys on here that i cut up against have PM's me just shootin the bull and saying that its just a show and they have fun shootin off at the mouth just like i do.  You talk about trash talking, you just done it twice in another post less than thirty minutes ago,  isnt that hypicritical?  I dont care about a "backlash", you must as you try to side yourself with people who gave you trouble a while back and you left, then come back and whine about people trashtalking and etc....  I dont need or want your internet buddy system.  You can trashtalk me all you want about whatever you want, you poped off at me when you could have given your opinon and leave it at that, you got personal.   Thats the only reason i got personal with the old stuff and all.  You have the ridiculous sig lines to trashtalk people, even posted EVERY recruit USC got this year it seems like,  thats trashtalking.  I do it my way, you do it yours.   You know what you can do with that light?  Leave it on or off.....whatever


----------



## gin house (Aug 20, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You forgot to take the keyboard/internet factor into consideration.  I like to think everyone here is a reasonable person that wouldn't make the 6 oclock news.



  I dont know...  It fun to talk junk and aggrivate people but to have them get serious as much as some do i wouldnt want to get around guns and some of them  Ive never bird hunted or duck hunted, had a few guys ive worked with say that duckhunting was the best, they get into it bigtime.  Id have to let the forum cool down for a while at least and put on a good bulletproof vest.  I hunt dogs, i love to watch a dog work......no kind of hunting like hunting with dogs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> You forgot to take the keyboard/internet factor into consideration.  I like to think everyone here is a reasonable person that wouldn't make the 6 oclock news.



That's a good post right there.  I agree.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 21, 2011)

what the heck is this thread doing a 1/4 of the way down the page????????  My prediction, SC 43  Uga 17 >>>>>


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 21, 2011)

00Beau said:


> what the heck is this thread doing a 1/4 of the way down the page????????  My prediction, SC 43  Uga 17 >>>>>


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

00Beau said:


> what the heck is this thread doing a 1/4 of the way down the page????????  My prediction, SC 43  Uga 17 >>>>>



Are you a democratic congressman?  With thinking like this you certainly have the thought processes suitable for it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont know...  It fun to talk junk and aggrivate people but to have them get serious as much as some do i wouldnt want to get around guns and some of them  Ive never bird hunted or duck hunted, had a few guys ive worked with say that duckhunting was the best, they get into it bigtime.  Id have to let the forum cool down for a while at least and put on a good bulletproof vest.  I hunt dogs, i love to watch a dog work......no kind of hunting like hunting with dogs.



Oh Lord.  This is just too easy.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you a democratic congressman?  With thinking like this you certainly have the thought processes suitable for it.



Good Un Boss!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2011)

Hurry up and post again Brad so I can write Good Un Boss some mo!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hurry up and post again Brad so I can write Good Un Boss some mo!!!!



Another good one would be, when ginny fouls up and trips over his keyboard like that, "He from Souf Cackalackie boss, he caint hep it!!"


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 21, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hurry up and post again *Batman* so I can write Good Un Boss some mo!!!!



I see Batman and Robin are back at it !


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It wasn't an insult.  That was the point.  Yall have a reason to be arrogant.  SC has yall's same arrogance but for the reason of going 9-5.




It's all good

This thread has got to be some kind of record,...I've been trying to lead by example, some of yo guys just aren't paying attention


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> It's all good
> 
> This thread has got to be some kind of record,...I've been trying to lead by example, some of yo guys just aren't paying attention



This thread is living proof that any real quality in terms of discussion and analysis are not necessary when it comes to a thread's longevity.  I mean this is pages upon pages of mental spam.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I see Batman and Robin are back at it !



...and now cat woman has arrived from lilburn.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This thread is living proof that any real quality in terms of discussion and analysis are not necessary when it comes to a thread's longevity.  I mean this is pages upon pages of mental spam.



that's a nice way to put it


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 21, 2011)

if georgia wins can the 3 gamecock fans go back to living a life of insignificance and the attitude of accepting mediocrity again the way gamecock fans should be?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 22, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> if georgia wins can the 3 gamecock fans go back to living a life of insignificance and the attitude of accepting mediocrity again the way gamecock fans should be?



i bet you were saying that as u left Willie B. last year u turkey u.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess ginny is back on the road.... He usually addresses the nay sayers... Or the uneducated...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I see Batman and Robin are back at it !



 liljoey has got to be the greatest troll this place has ever seen. Dont worry youe friend ginny will be here soon enough to protect you.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This thread is living proof that any real quality in terms of discussion and analysis are not necessary when it comes to a thread's longevity.  I mean this is pages upon pages of mental spam.



Maybe i should have labeled it "If Jawja beats the Gamecocks"...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Maybe i should have labeled it "If Jawja beats the Gamecocks"...



Maybe so.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 22, 2011)

You cant argue or reason with a dawg fan gin or samurai. They are the biggest homers in college football lol. Even if there team was a below .500 team the previous year and lost the best player on the team they STILL think they could beat far superior teams on paper and on field.  I have many many friends that graduated from uga I know first hand trust me lol. I love Tennessee football have always, will always, but atleast I can admit that my team isnt all that good..there alot in this thread here that I believe will never admit uga is a sub par team when in reality they are. Now Ill make my prediction here..Carolina by 14. They have the far superior talent returning to the field from last year. I keep saying..as long as ol Coach Richt walks the sideline theyll never be "Bama" level as much as they think they already are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> You cant argue or reason with a dawg fan gin or samurai. They are the biggest homers in college football lol. Even if there team was a below .500 team the previous year and lost the best player on the team they STILL think they could beat far superior teams on paper and on field.  I have many many friends that graduated from uga I know first hand trust me lol. I love Tennessee football have always, will always, but atleast I can admit that my team isnt all that good..there alot in this thread here that I believe will never admit uga is a sub par team when in reality they are. Now Ill make my prediction here..Carolina by 14. They have the far superior talent returning to the field from last year. I keep saying..as long as ol Coach Richt walks the sideline theyll never be "Bama" level as much as they think they already are.



Impossible.   Ginny is a _SC_ fan.


----------



## gin house (Aug 22, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> You cant argue or reason with a dawg fan gin or samurai. They are the biggest homers in college football lol. Even if there team was a below .500 team the previous year and lost the best player on the team they STILL think they could beat far superior teams on paper and on field.  I have many many friends that graduated from uga I know first hand trust me lol. I love Tennessee football have always, will always, but atleast I can admit that my team isnt all that good..there alot in this thread here that I believe will never admit uga is a sub par team when in reality they are. Now Ill make my prediction here..Carolina by 14. They have the far superior talent returning to the field from last year. I keep saying..as long as ol Coach Richt walks the sideline theyll never be "Bama" level as much as they think they already are.



  Yep, Ive saw that a while back  Its odd you cant compare USC/UGA today, they act like USC doesnt belong in the confrence.  The last ten years has been a dogfight about every game with uga winning the most but we have won a few.  Its also funny to see them trashtalk our talent as we dont have what they do.  I will say we are every bit as talented as UGA, do we have the quality depth of the UGA, UF, and UT........I dont think its quite there but getting much better.  I saw an sec site that had the forty best players in the SEC(athlon sports)  The top ten was 4 bama players, 3 usc players, 2 arkansas and uga 1 (murray).     The USC players were  ranked  #1 Alshon  #2 Marcu  #5 Devin Taylor  #11 Stephon Gilmore #38  Jadeveon Clowney(i find it hard to put him on the list not ever played D1).....Just blows my mind how we dont have any talent  Theres most likely five first rounders on this team this year.  I find it hard to down a team that won the confrence(be it weak or not)  also played bama and won....Uga only played auburn, if they played bama they would have been 5-8  I know what UGA has been in the past and most likely wont be down long but i know where weve come from and i dont see us going backwards.  I cant make these guys minds up, really dont want to or care,  the teams will settle the score and the better team will win.  We all have our different opinions of who the better team is but the game has to be played.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> Yep, Ive saw that a while back  Its odd you cant compare USC/UGA today, they act like USC doesnt belong in the confrence.  The last ten years has been a dogfight about every game with uga winning the most but we have won a few.  Its also funny to see them trashtalk our talent as we dont have what they do.  I will say we are every bit as talented as UGA, do we have the quality depth of the UGA, UF, and UT........I dont think its quite there but getting much better.  I saw an sec site that had the forty best players in the SEC(athlon sports)  The top ten was 4 bama players, 3 usc players, 2 arkansas and uga 1 (murray).     The USC players were  ranked  #1 Alshon  #2 Marcu  #5 Devin Taylor  #11 Stephon Gilmore #38  Jadeveon Clowney(i find it hard to put him on the list not ever played D1).....Just blows my mind how we dont have any talent  Theres most likely five first rounders on this team this year.  I find it hard to down a team that won the confrence(be it weak or not)  also played bama and won....Uga only played auburn, if they played bama they would have been 5-8  I know what UGA has been in the past and most likely wont be down long but i know where weve come from and i dont see us going backwards.  I cant make these guys minds up, really dont want to or care,  the teams will settle the score and the better team will win.  We all have our different opinions of who the better team is but the game has to be played.


We would have been 5-7 because we would have not made it to a bowl game.....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 22, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> i bet you were saying that as u left Willie B. last year u turkey u.



I can assure you I'm not a UGA fan.


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 22, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Good Un Boss!!!



DE Plane De Plane Boss!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you a democratic congressman?  With thinking like this you certainly have the thought processes suitable for it.


                                                                  Steve, that was kind of weak!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This thread is living proof that any real quality in terms of discussion and analysis are not necessary when it comes to a thread's longevity.  I mean this is pages upon pages of mental spasm.



you left out a letter...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2011)

00Beau said:


> DE Plane De Plane Boss!!!!



Your showing your age Paw Paw!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 22, 2011)

Age, age...did someone say age?  I smell something...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Age, age...did someone say age?  I smell something...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 22, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> You cant argue or reason with a dawg fan gin or samurai. They are the biggest homers in college football lol. Even if there team was a below .500 team the previous year and lost the best player on the team they STILL think they could beat far superior teams on paper and on field.  I have many many friends that graduated from uga I know first hand trust me lol. I love Tennessee football have always, will always, but atleast I can admit that my team isnt all that good..there alot in this thread here that I believe will never admit uga is a sub par team when in reality they are. Now Ill make my prediction here..Carolina by 14. They have the far superior talent returning to the field from last year. I keep saying..as long as ol Coach Richt walks the sideline theyll never be "Bama" level as much as they think they already are.



My sister and brother plus their  families are Jawja grads, last year was soooo sweet.  Iam already hearing how they are going to stomp us and run us out of the state.  Oh well, there still my Dad's side of the family, all Tide- those i can tolerate and have good football  conversations especially after last year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 23, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Steve, that was kind of weak!!



hey man i don't care if you wanna call me Steve but that's irish's name, not mine.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> hey man i don't care if you wanna call me Steve but that's irish's name, not mine.



What, you don't want "old smell"...?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> What, you don't want "old smell"...?


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 23, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Your showing your age Paw Paw!!



Can`t argue that one!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 23, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> hey man i don't care if you wanna call me Steve but that's irish's name, not mine.



Oh sorry, had you two confused!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

4 days and no smack in this thread??? Hunting season must be close...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 4 days and no smack in this thread??? Hunting season must be close...



You can definatly tell that ginn has been busy. He aint been posting!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You can definitely tell that ginn has been busy. He ain't been posting!



I heard he was down in Baton Rouge shining our two BCS trophies and JJ's 49 pairs of shoes. 

That's about as close to a national championship as he's gonna get.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I heard he was down in Baton Rouge shining our two BCS trophies and JJ's 49 pairs of shoes.
> 
> That's about as close to a national championship as he's gonna get.



 You must of not heard about all the talent they have in Columbia.....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You must of not heard about all the talent they have in Columbia.....



Yassir boss!!! Good 'un...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yassir boss!!! Good 'un...



Bawaahaahaa!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe an avatar bet is in order for this Georgia-South Carolina game since the blabber seems to be going back and forth.





brownceluse said:


> Well since you have no Dawg in this fight. You give us the terms and conditions.





Les Miles said:


> The winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.
> 
> Who's in???





brownceluse said:


> I'm in. What about it ginny boy?





Les Miles said:


> Alright football fans... we have us a little bet going.
> 
> Gin House is in for South Carolina - what about it Irish Leprechaun & Paddling Samurai???
> 
> Brownceluse is in for Georgia - what Dawg fans are going to stand with him?





South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.  This oughta be fun.





WilcoSportsman said:


> I'm "All In".





emusmacker said:


> I'm in. And ginny boy I do know alot about football. Also know that Vandy, Duke, and Stanford wouldn't put up with that crap.  I've always said I like pro football better. The reasons, faster, more intense, and definately more DISCIPLINE.  Remember the Roethlesberger incident, he was never charged with a crime, just a "good ol boy having a few suds" and he got suspended for 8 games.  say what you want, you know Spurrier is only keeping him cause he wants to beat the dawgs so bad.
> 
> Oh yeah Ginny, how are ya'll looking for the next couple yrs of the competativeness at QB. You've talked up Garcia and Latti, and Jefferies, what about future QB recruits.  Remember to stay competative in the SEC you must have a decent QB?



Y'all know the deal....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 10, 2011)

Honored on my end.


----------



## gin house (Sep 10, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Honored on my end.



  Good of you to honor your word but if im not mistaken Les Miles said the winning team gets to pick the avatar.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> Good of you to honor your word but if im not mistaken Les Miles said the winning team gets to pick the avatar.



Well then pick.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2011)

Yall send me one too. Just make sure it's in good taste.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Well since you have no Dawg in this fight. You give us the terms and conditions.





Les Miles said:


> The winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.
> 
> Who's in???





gin house said:


> Good of you to honor your word but if im not mistaken Les Miles said the winning team gets to pick the avatar.



Gin House, PM your selections to those guys that participated in the bet.

Good game fellas, two good SEC teams slugging it out.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't forget to send me one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm here to pay up too.  Pick the avatar and I shall sport it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm here to pay up too.  Pick the avatar and I shall sport it.



Your post are about to show a lot more dazzle all trimmed out in Garnet !!

Come Thanksgiving, you will look a lot smarter all trimmed out in White and Gold !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Your post are about to show a lot more dazzle all trimmed out in Garnet !!
> 
> Come Thanksgiving, you will look a lot smarter all trimmed out in White and Gold !!!



We both know that's not going to happen.  Do you have a learning disability?  If so, just tell me and I'll stop making fun of you.  No matter how bad we suck we still beat yall and this year will be no different.  And if I looked anything like you, "smarter" is about the last thing I would be.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We both know that's not going to happen.  Do you have a learning disability?  If so, just tell me and I'll stop making fun of you.  No matter how bad we suck we still beat yall and this year will be no different.  And if I looked anything like you, "smarter" is about the last thing I would be.



So much love in those written words.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2011)

les miles said:


> the winners get to pick the avatar for the losers and the losers must display the avatar pic for one month (10/10/11). No points spread. Straight up win/loss bet.



avatar bet is over...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 10, 2011)

Close this thread- stop this madness!


----------



## gin house (Oct 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> avatar bet is over...



  You could have let them sport that garnet a little longer


----------

